#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة  القضايا السياسية >  لئلا نحترف البكاء (3) التلوث وصحة المصريين

## سيد جعيتم

[B]لئلا نحترف البكاء (3) التلوث وصحة المصريين

يقول الله تعالى فى كتابه الكريم:
بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُّعْرِضُونَ [الأنبياء:1]
دائماً ما نفيق بعد فوات الأوان ، يتعمد المسئولين إخفاء الحقائق فلا نرى منن ألوان الدنيا إلا اللون الوردي ، وقد عشقنا هذا اللون المزيف فاستمرئنا الغفلة وأقنعنا  أنفسنا أن ما يحدث من إهمال وتراخى في مواقف مؤثرة على حياتنا هو أمر طبيعي أو حتمي ، وبعد حين تتضح الحقائق ونندم حيث لا يفيد الندم . 
سؤال : فهل نحن لا ندرك معاني وخطورة المواقف وتأثيرها علينا وعلى الأجيال القادمة إلا بعد حدوث الكوارث ؟
هذا سؤال كثيراً ما سألته لنفسي ولغيري ولا أحتاج إجابته فأنا والجميع نعلمها ولكن أي منا لا يحرك ساكناً فما دمنا نأكل ونشرب وننام وبطوننا  محشوة فلا حاجة بنا لإجهاد عقولنا ( النوم سلطان وغفلة لذيذة مريحة).
وهكذا يا سادة فمن كثرة ما أريق اللبن ومن كثرة بكائنا عليه كسرنا الإناء وارتحنا .
وأصبحنا لا نتعلم من الندم على أي موقف أهملناه فتاهت عنا قيمة الندم أو قل أدمنا الندم ،ولكننا أحياناً نأخذ موقف إيجابي لا يتعدى هز الرؤوس والإشاحة بالأيادي ونرتاح عندما نجد ضحية نحملها ما حدث وننسى أننا كلنا مسئولين وعوام مشتركين في ما يحدث من إهمال واستهتار ولا مبالاة .
وما أتمناه وادعوا الله أن أراه قبل أن أرحل عن هذه الدنيا أن أرى في مصر من يستشرف أفاق المستقبل ، وأن أرى جيلاً واعياً يعلم أن الحاضر سيصبح بعد مدة ماضياً يحاسبنا عليه أولادنا فينظر للأمام وللصالح العام ويعمل بجد لتتبوأ مصر مكانها بين الأمم .
من أين أبدأ مشاكل التلوث كثيرة في مصر ( الطعام – الأرض – الهواء – الماء – التلوث السمعي – التلوث البصري .. الخ الخ ) واخترت للبداية موضوع ملح هو : تلوث الماء الذي نشربه سطحي من نهر النيل أو جوفي من باطن رحم الأرض ، علماً بأن جميع المياه الموجودة فى مصر مياه طبيعية حتى المعبأ منها أي لا يوجد فى مصر مياه معدنية معبأة .
سم الله الرحمن الرحيم
 أَوَلَمْ يَرَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ كَانَتَا رَتْقًا فَفَتَقْنَاهُمَا وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاء كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ أَفَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ (الأنبياء 30.)

27  أَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقًا أَمِ السَّمَاء بَنَاهَا 27رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا 28وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا 29َالأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا 30  أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَاءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا 31 ( النازعات)


 وَمَا يَسْتَوِي الْبَحْرَانِ هَذَا عَذْبٌ فُرَاتٌ سَائِغٌ شَرَابُهُ وَهَذَا مِلْحٌ أُجَاجٌ وَمِن كُلٍّ تَأْكُلُونَ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا وَتَسْتَخْرِجُونَ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ فِيهِ مَوَاخِرَ لِتَبْتَغُوا مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ 12 (فاطر). 

وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء بِقَدَرٍ فَأَسْكَنَّاهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَإِنَّا عَلَى ذَهَابٍ بِهِ لَقَادِرُونَ 18 فَأَنشَأْنَا لَكُم بِهِ جَنَّاتٍ مِّن نَّخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ لَّكُمْ فِيهَا فَوَاكِهُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ 19 ( المؤمنون )

أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُزْجِي سَحَابًا ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ بَيْنَهُ ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ رُكَامًا فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ يَخْرُجُ مِنْ خِلَالِهِ وَيُنَزِّلُ مِنَ السَّمَاء مِن جِبَالٍ فِيهَا مِن بَرَدٍ فَيُصِيبُ بِهِ مَن يَشَاء وَيَصْرِفُهُ عَن مَّن يَشَاء يَكَادُ سَنَا بَرْقِهِ يَذْهَبُ بِالْأَبْصَارِ 43 ( النور )

لَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَسَلَكَهُ يَنَابِيعَ فِي الْأَرْضِ ثُمَّ يُخْرِجُ بِهِ زَرْعًا مُّخْتَلِفًا أَلْوَانُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَاهُ مُصْفَرًّا ثُمَّ يَجْعَلُهُ حُطَامًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَى لِأُوْلِي الْأَلْبَابِ 21 (الزمر )

وَأَرْسَلْنَا الرِّيَاحَ لَوَاقِحَ فَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء فَأَسْقَيْنَاكُمُوهُ وَمَا أَنتُمْ لَهُ بِخَازِنِينَ 22 (الحجر )

*  وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاء مَاء طَهُورًا 
 لِنُحْيِيَ بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَّيْتًا وَنُسْقِيَهُ مِمَّا خَلَقْنَا أَنْعَامًا وَأَنَاسِيَّ كَثِيرً *وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَاهُ بَيْنَهُمْ لِيَذَّكَّرُوا فَأَبَى أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ إِلَّا كُفُورًا 48-50 الفرقان
صدق الله العظيم

جعل الله الماء أحد أهم عناصر الحياة التي لا يمكن لها أن تظهر على الأرض ولا على أيّ كوكب آخر يدونه ، فالمياه ملازمة للحق فى الحياة  .
كمعلومة يجب أن نعلم  أن الحجم الكلي للماء على وجه الكرة الأرضية حوالي 1360 مليون كم مكعب وان 97% من هذا الحجم موجود في البحار والمحيطات و2% مجمد في الطبقات الجليدية . 
أى أن 99% من الماء الموجود على الأرض لا يصلح للاستهلاك الآدمي وبهذا لا يتبقى لنا إلا 1% فقط موزع على الأنهار والمسطحات المائية الداخلية ..
وتظهر مشاكل تلوث المياه وندرتها جلية فى الدول الفقيرة أو النامية ( النايمة ) ، وتؤكد التقارير العلمية المعتمدة  أن أكثر من بليون نسمة من سكان العالم يشربون ماء ملوث ومليار أخر يعانى من ندرة المياه   وأن 80% من أمراض مواطني العالم الثالث سببها المياه الملوثة ويتوفى بسبب تلوث المياه عشرة ملايين حالة سنوياً . وتشير الإحصائيات إلي أن منطقة الشرق الأوسط والشمال الإفريقي هما من أكثر مناطق العالم تعرضاً لنقص المياه .
في مصرنا الحبيبة المحروسة مصدرنا الرئيسي من المياه هو نهر النيل الذي يمثل لنا شريان الحياة ، ونحن نتبارى في تلويث مياهه  سواء بالمخلفات الآدمية والحيوانات النافقة  والصناعية والمبيدات الحشرية ومبيدات الحشائش وأملاح المعادن الثقيلة  والأسمدة الزراعية  ومياه  الصرف الصحي والزراعي ولا ننسى التلوث الذي تسببه السفن النيلية والفنادق العائمة التي تلقى بمخلفاتها فى النهر تحت سمع وبصر المسئولين عن حماية النهر. 
وهنا إذا كنت أشير لمسؤولية الدولة في إصدار القوانين الرادعة لكل من تسول له نفسه تلويث ماء النيل والتشدد في تنفيذ هذه القوانين والضرب بيد من حديد على المخالفين ، وأيضاً بذل الجهد في التوعية الحقيقية للمواطنين .
 فإن لنا  نحن العامة المستهلكين الالتزام بعدم تلويث مياه النيل كما فعل أجدادنا من القدماء  .
 كما أن الدولة مسئولة عن تطوير أنظمة تطهير وتنقية وتعقيم المياه وزيادة عدد محطات تنقية المياه لتشمل جميع أنحاء القطر ، وتوصيل شبكات الإمداد بالمياه النقية وشبكات الصرف الصحي لجميع المدن والقرى ، فمن العيب ونحن فى القرن الواحد والعشرين أن نرى أحياء كاملة بالقاهرة ( العشوائيات ) لا توجد بها شبكات مياه أو صرف صحي وهذا الأمر يتطلب الحسم أما بإزالة هذه العشوائيات وإعادة تسكين قاطنيها في مواقع حضرية أو توصيل المرافق كاملة أليهم .
وإذا كنا نواجه مشاكل حقيقية فى نظافة خزانات المياه أعلى بيوتنا بسبب تقاعس السكان عن عملية التعقيم والتطهير فأنى أطالب الدولة  إصدار قوانين تنظم عمليات غسيل وتطهير وتعقيم خزانات المياه فوق المنازل بصفة دورية من خلال جهات معتمدة .
المصدر الثاني للمياه في مصر هو المياه ألجوفيه والمتمثلة في ثلاثة خزانات وهى ::(: خزان الدلتا والوادي و ا يعرف أيضاً بخزان وادي النيل  - والخزان الرملي النوبي في الصحراء الشرقية والغربية وحول بحيرة السد العالي وفى سيناء-  والخزان الصخري الجيري والمنتشر بصورة مبعثرة في مصر ). 
أما مياه الأمطار فلا نستفيد منها بالقدر الكافي إلا في بعض أماكن الساحل الشمالي ويجب أن تنتبه الدولة لمخرات السيول خاصة فى الأماكن التي يندر بها الماء وتعمل على تخزينها تخزين صحي سليم لاستخدامها فيما بعد حيث تقدر كمية مياه السيول بنحو 1.5 مليار متر مكعب سنوياً ولنا فى بدو سيناء أسوة حسنة فى مجال تخزين مياه الأمطار السيول بجهودهم الذاتية . .
ومشكلة تلوث مياه الشرب تظهر بوضوح وجلاء في الريف المصري أكثر من المدن ، وقد نبهتنا كارثة قرية البرادعة وإصابة الكثيرين من أهالي القرية بمرض التيفود الناتج من تلوث شبكة المياه الجديدة بالقرية بمياه الصرف الصحي  ، كما أن الريف المصري في خلال الأعوام القليلة الماضية شهد  العديد من الكوارث الصحية حيث انتشر وباء الحمى القلاعية واللسان الأزرق وغيرها بين المواشي مما أدى إلى  نفوق ألاف الماشية، وتشير الإحصائيات  إلى أن  نحو30 مليون مصري يشكون من نقص المياه النقية  وأن المياه غير الصالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي قد تسببت في زيادة الأمراض بنسبة لا تقل عن20% ومنها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ( التيفود -  الفشل الكلوي -  الالتهاب الكبدي الوبائي – الإسهال – البلهارسيا ). 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن نتائج فحوص عينات المياه التي تؤخذ من مصادر المياه خلال الفترة الأخيرة تشير لوجود تلوث بكتيري في المياه وارتفاع نسب بعض العناصر الكيميائية مثل النشادر والنيتريت والنيترات ونسبة الكلوريدات وأملاح الكالسيوم والمنجنيز والحديد والكبريتات  عن النسب المسموح بها فى المياه المقررة للاستخدام الأدنى ومنه على سبيل الحصر مياه المحلة الكبرى  .
والآن مع بعضنا لنرى الاشتراطات الصحية الواجب توافرها فى مصادر الإمداد بمياه الشرب واذكر الجميع أننا كنا فى المدارس الابتدائية نتعلم أن المياه يجب أن تكون المياه عديمة اللون والعكارة والشوائب والرائحة وأن يكون  طعمها مستساغ:
أولاً: خزانات المياه الأرضية : 
أ- أن تكون بعيدة مصادر التلوث مثل خزانات التحليل والتجميع أو بيارات الصرف الصحي أو غرف التفتيش. 
ب- أن يكون موقع الخزان مرتفع عن غرف تفتيش وبيارات الصرف الصحي وكذا شبكة الصرف الصحي بما لا يقل عن 50 سم  وأن يكون مدخله مرتفع عن الأرض  حتى لا تغمره مياه الأمطار المحملة بالأتربة وغيرها  
ج- عمل منطقة حرم وحراسة حول المصدر وعمل سور حول المصدر. 
د- أن تكون حوائط وقاع الخزانات صماء غير قابلة للرشح من الخارج والداخل 
هـ - تركب داخل خزانات المياه سلالم من مواد تكون مقاومة للصدأ وغير سامة. 
و – عمل صيانة دورية للخزان شهرياً وتشمل الغسيل والتطهير كما يتم إجراء التعقيم للخزان كل ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل .

ثانيا:خزانات المياه العلوية 
أ- أن تكون مؤمنه تماماً ومانعة للرشح حتى لا تؤثر على سلامة المبانى .  
ب - تحدد سعة الخزان بناء على الاستهلاك اليومي للوحدات المقرر تغذيتها منه مع الأخذ في الاعتبار احتياجات الحريق لكل مبنى.
ج - يراعى إحاطة الخزانات بحوائط ساترة لحمايتها من التغيرات الجوية وأن تترك مسافة بين الخزانات والحوائط لا تقل عن 60 سم من كل جانب ويجب أن لا تقل المسافة بين أعلى الخزان وأسفل السقف عن 80 سم مع توافر فتحات التهوية حول الخزان.
د - يراعى دهان حوائط وأرضيات الخزانات من الداخل بمادة صحية معتمدة مانعة لتكون الطحالب والفطريات والبكتريا ومادة مانعة للرشح وأن يكون غطاء الخزان محكم لمنع تسرب الأتربة والحشرات والقوارض 
هـ- يراعى التخلص التام من بقايا المواد المعقمة المستخدمة في عملية تعقيم الخزان عقب كل عملية تعقيم وغسيل للخزان بصرف المياه الناتجة عن الغسيل عن طريق ماسورة الفائض ( الفايظ ) دون مرورها على شبكة المياه المغذية للوحدات السكنية . 
و-إجراء صيانة دورية للخزان شهرياً وتشمل الغسيل والتطهير والصيانة كما يتم إجراء التعقيم للخزان كل ثلاثة أشهر على الأقل ومواد التعقيم متوفرة بمحلات بيع الكيماويات ويفضل أن يتم غسيل وتطهير وتعقيم الخزان بواسطة المتخصصين .
وتوجد اشتراطات عامة فى أماكن أخذ المياه ونركز هنا على المآخذ السطحية للمياه أي محطات السحب من مياه نهر النيل :
أ‌-	يجب أن يكون المأخذ مغمور على عمق مناسب .
ب‌-	 أن يكون المأخذ فوق مستوى الريح أي أعلى النهر .
ج- أن يكون بعيداً عن مصادر التلوث 
د – إنشاء نقطة حرم وحراسة حول المصدر .
هـ - تراعى جميع الاشتراطات الصحية والهندسية فى البناء .

هذا ما استطعت جمعه وتنسيقه حالياً وكان هناك الكثير يمكن أن يشمله الموضوع وأطمع فى أن تشمل المشاركات أسباب التلوث فى مصر وسبل الوقاية منها وأنتظر بصفة خاصة أخى الأكبر المهندس / عاطف هلال ليثرينا بما لديه من معلومات خاصة عن التلوث .
وبعد انتهاء المناقشات فى تلوث المياه يمكننا أن نفتح موضوع أخر خاص بالتلوث . ونحن جميعاً لنا هدف واحد هو صحة أبنائنا وصالح مصر ,
أشكركم ودمتم بخير



الموضوع الثانى

ا* التلوث الغذائى**
بعد أن ناقشنا تلوث المياه وأنا أعتقد أن باب المناقشة فيها لم يغلق حتى الأن فيمكننا مناقشة التلوث المائى البكتيرى والتلوث المائى الكيماوى وأخطاره على الصحة العامة ولكننى أردت أن اضيف التلوث الغذائى ويمكننا التحدث عن التلوث المائى والكيميائى لعلاقتهم ببعضهم قبل الأنتقال لتلوث جديد .
أولاً : التلوث الجرثومى : يكون بسبب الكائنات الحية الدقيقة الغير مرئية أو المرئية المسببة للأمراض :
-	البكتريا بأنواعها وفصائلها المتعددة الهوائية وإلا هوائية خاصة البكتريا التى تنقل عدواها عن طريق الجهاز الهضمى وتسبب أمراض منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ( التسمم الغذائى البكتيرى – التيفود – الباراتيفود- الكوليرا – الإسهال بأنواعه – الدوسنتاريا الباسيلية –الحمى المالطية ). وأكثر أنواع البكتريا المسببة للتلوث الغذائى فى مصر بكتيريا ستافيلوكوكس وهي التى تتكاثر على الأغذية البروتينية (اللحوم ومنتجاتها، الدواجن، الألبان ومنتجاتها، البيض) ومن أخطرها بكتريا الكلوسترديديوم التى تعيش في معلبات لحوم الأبقار والدواجن والأسماك وبعض الخضروات والفواكه ومن اشهر أنواع البكتريا المرضية فى الغذاء ايضاً بكتيريا السلمونيلا التى تعيش فى  اللحوم والدواجن ومنتجات الألبان . ولا نستطيع أن نهمل ذكر التسمم الغذائى الأخطر ولو أنه غير منتشر بسموم بكتيريا البتيوليزم  التي تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي للإنسان وتوجد بالأغذية المعلبة بصفة عامة . 
وعندما يتناول الإنسان الغذاء الملوث بهذه السموم تظهر عليه أعراض تتراوح بين الصداع والقيء والإسهال وصعوبة المضغ والبلع، وتحدث الوفاة في 20% من حالات التسمم.
-	الفيروسات : ( وأشهر أمراضها الألتهاب الكبدى الوبائى بأنواعه الثلاثة ( أ – ب- ج )- كما أن الإصابة بالأمراض الفيروسية مثل الأنفلونزا بأنواعها ( البشرية – الطيور – الخنازير ) تسبب أسهال للمصاب .
-	الطفيليات : وأشهرها فى مصر ( الدوسنتاريا الأمبيبية – الأكسيورس – الأسكارس – الجيارديا لامبليا – الأنكلستوما )
-	- الفطريات : خاصة التى تعيش على الألبان ومنتجاتها ( جبن – زبد – قشطة ) والفول السوداني والحبوب وتفرز الفطريات السموم الفطرية (ميكوتوكسين) ومنها  (افلاتوكسين) حيث ثبتت علاقته بالتسبب بالسرطان .

وفى رأى أن بداية التلوث تكون فى مرحلة الزراعة وإستخدام مواد تسميد غير مطابقة للمواصفات وكذا ما رأيناه على شاشات التلفاز وفى الصحف من رى المحاصيل بمياه الصرف الصحى مباشرة أو بالمياه المخلوطة بمياه مجارى دون معالجتها . ثم يأتى بعد ذلك التلوث فى مراحل الأنتاج ( تجهيز وتصنيع ) والتوزيع ثم مرحلة الحفظ الغير مطابق للمواصفات فى المتاجر والمنازل .
ثانياً التلوث الكيميائى : وأشهر أنواع التلوث الكيميائى التلوث بالمبيدات الحشرية التى نستخدمها فى مصر بدون وعى  حتى أن دول كثيرة أمتنعت عن إستراد المواد الغذائية من مصر نتيجة لتلوثها بالمبيدات الحشرية خاصة ونحن نرى التخبط بين المسئولين فى إستخدام مبيدات حشرية ممنوعة دولياً لتسببها فى أمراض أخطر من مجرد التسمم الغذائى الكيماوى مثل السرطان .كما لا ننسى دور المركبات المعدنية والمواد الحافظة والمكملات الغذائية ( المواد الملونة ومكسبات الطعم ).ومن أخطر أنواع التسمم الغذائى الكيماوى التسمم بالرصاص وأملاح المعادن الثقيلة 
ومن إشتراطات الصحة والسلامة المهنية أخذ عينات عشوائية من المنتجات الغذائية لفحصها وكذا أخذ عينات من الأسطح المستخدمة مثل ( المناضد ) – قرم التقطيع – أيدى العاملين – جدران المكان وكذا إجراء الفحص الدورى الأكلينيكى والمعملى للعاملين بتداول المواد الغذائية والمياه إكتشاف المصابين منهم وإبعادهم عن العمل وأخطر العاملين هم فئة حاملى الميكروب الذين تعيش على أجسادهم مسببات العدوى اوينقلونها للغير دون أن يتأثروا بها .
وإذا كنا نخشى على صحة المصريين فأننا نخشى أيضاً من تأثر السياحة بسبب تحذير الدول لرعاياها من تلوث المياه والغذاء فى مصر حتى أن بعض المنشآة الكبرى والفنادق تستورد أغذيتها من الخارج وتعلن ذلك صراحة لجذب السياح .
المشكلة يا سادة أن أعيننا تعودت على القبح لفساد العقول والضمائر فتعودنا على التلوث بكل أشكاله فنرى رغيف الخبز يقوم بصناعته عمال تخاصمهم النظافة وعندما نشترى الرغيف نخشى من تعجنه بفعل أنهم يبيعوه لنا سليق وساخن نقوم بفرشه على الأرض لتهويته وإذا أشتريناه من باعة بارد  نجدهم يعرضونه على أقفاص فوق سطح الأرض ويصيبه التلوث بفعل أقدامنا والغبار الذى تثيره العربات علاوة على عوادمها . وإذا ساقتك الظروف وقابلت المعاز ( صناعته أن يسرح بالمعيز والخرفان ) فستجده يبحث عن أقوام القمامة ليغذى عليها القطيع غير مبالى أو لا يعلم بخطورة ما يفعله على الصحة العامة .وإذا تجاوزنا ما يذبح خارج المجازر المعتمدة وذهبنا للمجازر فسنمتنع عن أكل اللحوم لقذارة المذابح حيث تعتبر بؤرة للتلوث وبعدها تماماً عن الإشتراطات الصحية هذا عن المجازر المعتمدة فما بالنا بالمجازر الفرعية التى لا يوجد بها حتى صرف صحى ويتم ذبح حوالى *03 ٪* ‬من الحيوانات بها  ليهرب أصحابها من الكشف الطبي* ‬والرقابة الصحية. بل أن الجرائد تعلن بصفة شبه يومية عن أكبر مطاعم مصر التى يتم ضبط لحوم ودواجن وأغذية فاسدة بها وطبعاً لا تذكر لنا الصحف أسماء هذه المطاعم .ولا يفوتنى أن أذكر اللحوم المصنعه ( البسطرمة / اللانشون / البيف برجر/ الهامبورجر .. ألخ ) وتصنيعها من لحوم غير مطابقة للمواصفات وأرتفاع نسب الميكروبات بجميع أنواعها فيها بل والطفيليات والفطريات وكيف  أنسى الأسماك وكم الحشرالت الطائرة خاصة الذباب التى تقف فوقها ناهيك عن الفسيخ والسردين والرنجة.
ولا نغفل فساد مخزوننا القومى من الحبوب المخزنة وأصابتها بالعطن والعفن بسبب الفطريات والبكتريا .
وأخيراً الخضراوات والفواكه الطازجة التى تروى بمياه الصرف الصحى .
الوقاية من تلوث الغذاء
1. منع استخدام المبيدات الحشرية الممنوعة دولياً والخطرة على الصحة العامة وكذا على البيئة وأستبدالها بالمبيدات الحيوية. 
2- الحد من استخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية و استبدالها بـ الأسمدة العضوية 
3-منع أستخدام مياه الصرف الصحى فى الرى بصفة نهائية  و رى النباتات التى تستخدم للأكل  بالمياه النظيفة وقصر استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة على الأشجار الخشبية التى لا يؤكل ثمارها  .
4- . توفير مياه شرب نظيفة بالمجازر ومصانع المواد الغذائية و تنظيف و تعقيم خزانات المياه بشكل دوري.
5- تجريم بيع الأغذية المكشوفة بأي شكل من الأشكال.
6-. إجراء فحص طبي ( إكلينيكى / معملى ) دوري للعاملين بتصنيع وتداول المواد الغذائية والمياه.
7-عدم استخدام العلب البلاستيكية و أكياس النايلون لحفظ الطعام.
8- ذبح الحيوانات في الأماكن المخصصة لها و تحت إشراف صحي بيطري.
9- التقيد بالنظافة العامة والشخصية للأماكن وأوانى الطهى والعاملين بتداول المواد الغذائية .
10- منع تواجد الحيوان الضارة مثل القطط والكلاب والقوارض وكذا الحشرات الزاحفة والطائرة بأماكن تداول الأغذية .
11- استخدام المطهرات المصرح بها لتعقيم الخضراوات الطازجة والفواكه .
12 الطهى الجيد للمواد الغذائية لقتل الجراثيم والميكروبات ..
13 – توفير أوعية جمع القمامة ذات الغطاء الذى يفتح بالضغط بالقدم وتنتظيفها يومياً .
*

الموضوع الثالث : تلوث الهواء 
في طفولتي اصطحبنا والدي رحمه الله لزيارة قلعة صلاح الدين . من فوق سور القلعة قال لنا والدي أنظروا للقاهرة وجمالها وأخذ يعدد لنا أسماء الأماكن التي كانت واضحة لنا جداً . أردت فى أول الثمانينات من القرن الماضي  أن أعيد الرحلة ولكنى فى هذه المرة متقمصاً دور الأب ، وعندما وصلت بأولادي لسور القلعة سكت فلم أجد أمامي إلا سحابة من الغبار والسواد تغطى سماء القاهرة  التي فشلت الدولة في علاجها والتى تغطى سماء القاهرة سماء القاهرة في شهر أكتوبر من كل عام وسنحتفل فى ذا العام بعيد ميلادها التاسع وكل عام وانتم بخير. طبعاً يظهر هذا جلياً أكثر لمن يصعدون لبرج القاهرة ليروا معالمها .
نعم أصبح لدينا الآن وزارة للبيئة وصدر قانون البيئة المصري رقم 4 لسنة 1994 ولائحته التنفيذية رقم 338 لسنة 1995ولكن مع ذلك ظلت السحابة السوداء تخرج لنا لسانها فى كل عام وتغطى سمائنا .
[CENTER]قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994
بإصدار قانون في شأن البيئة (*)باسم الشعب
رئيس الجمهورية
    قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه ، و قد أصدرناه :
(المادة الأولي )
    مع مراعاة القواعد و الأحكام الواردة في القوانين الخاصة ، يعمل بأحكام القانون المرافق في شأن البيئة0  وعلي المنشآت القائمة وقت صدور هذا القانون توفيق أوضاعها وفقا لأحكامه ،خلال ثلاث سنوات اعتبارا من تاريخ نشر لائحته التنفيذية 0 و بما لا يخل بتطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 48لسنة 1982 في شأن حماية نهر النيل و المجارى المائية من التلوث 0
    و يجوز لمجلس الوزراء بناء علي عرض الوزير المختص بشئون البيئة مد هذه المهلة لمدة لا تجاوز عامين علي الأكثر إذا دعت الضرورة ذلك و تبين لمجلس الوزراء جدية الإجراءات التي اتخذت في سبيل تنفيذ أحكام القانون المرافق 0
( المادة الثانية )
    يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء – بناء علي عرض الوزير المختص بشئون البيئة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس إدارة  جهاز شئون البيئة – اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المرافق في مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل به0 
     و علي الوزراء كل فيما يخصه ، إصدار المعدلات و النسب اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام الباب الثاني من القانون المرافق مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ( 5 ) وذلك خلال المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة 0 
(المادة الثالثة )
     يلغي القانون رقم ( 72 ) لسنة 1968 في شأن منع تلوث مياه البحر بالزيت، كما يلغي كل حكم يخالف أحكام القانون المرافق 0
( المادة الرابعة )
     ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره 0   
     يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، و ينفذ كقانون من قوانينها،
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 15 شعبان سنة 1414 ه (27 يناير سنة 1994 م ) 
                                        حسني مبارك[/CENTER]
موضوعنا الثالث عن التلوث عن تلوث الهواء
النتروجين والأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين وبخار الماء هى العناصر الأساسية للهواء النقي يضاف إليها نسب دقيقة من الهليوم والنشادر والأوزون وأول أكسيد الكربون وأكاسيد الكبريت وجسيمات الغبار ودقائق لأملاح عضوية وغير عضوية ، والهواء النقي عديم اللون والرائحة . ولكننا بإهمال أبسط قواعد البيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية وقواعد الأمن الصناعي غيرنا تركيب الهواء فمخلفات المصانع التى تخرج من مداخنها لتختلط بالهواء ( على من يريد أن يرى ذلك رؤيا العين أن يذهب للمناطق المجاورة لمصانع الأسمنت بحلوان ومنطقة طره . وكذا من عوادم السيارات التي تسير بشوارعنا ويخرج منها عادم يتسبب فى إعدامنا نحن مستنشقيه وأيضاً تتصاعد لطبقات الجو ذرات تختلط بالهواء نتيجة استخدامنا لبخاخات الرذاذ الدقيق الخاصة بالمبيدات الحشرية وما شابهها من بخاخات تعتمد على الفريون ولا ننسى حرق القمامة فى مقالب تجميعها وحرق القش المتخلف من الزراعة بدلاً من الاستفادة منه وكذا شراهتنا فى التدخين بكل صوره . نتفق إذاً أن تلوث الهواء هو يكون نتيجة لوجود مواد ضارة في الغلاف الجوي تسبب  الضرر للإنسان والكائنات الحية ويقدر المختصين عدد الوفيات بسبب تلوث الهواء سنوياً بـ  50,000 
والتلوث ينقسم إلى: 
تلوث ( للبيئة المحلية ) وهو ما أشرت إليه بعالية ويغطى سماء القاهرة وبعض مدن الجمهورية  
التلوث (الإقليمي ) لمنطقة واسعة تضم عدة دول 
التلوث ( العالمي ) وغالباً تكون أسبابه إشعاعية وزيادة نسبة أول وثاني أكسيد الكربون وتجمع ذرات المواد المسببة لخرق طبقة الأوزون ويشمل مناطق واسعة قد تكون أكثر من قارة  أو العالم بأسره .

وقد قسم العلماء طبقات الأرض لعدة طبقات أقربها لسطح الأرض طبقة التروبوسفير ( المتكور الدوار )التى ترتفع حوالي 8 كم في القطبين و 18 كم في خط الاستواء وهي أكثف الطبقات وتحتوي على 90% من كتلة غلاف الأرض الجوي. وهذه الطبقة هى التى تشهد تغيرات نتيجة المخلفات الصناعية والغلاف الجوى درع واقى للبشر من الأشعة الخطرة ويحافظ على اعتدال درجات الحرارة . طبقة التروبوسفير أو المتكور الدوار الطبقه الأولي من طبقات الجو, وأقربها إلى الأرض, ترتفع حوالي 8 كم في القطبين و 18 كم في خط الاستواء, وهي أكثف الطبقات وتحتوي على 90% من كتلة غلاف الأرض الجوي. 
العالم يعانى من فترة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وامتناع دول مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من الاشتراك فى المعاهدة مع أنها والصين أكثر الدول المتسببة لهذه الظاهرة التى تؤدي لاحتباس الغازات والأشعة (تحت الحمراء) على سطح الكرة الأرضية وتمنعها من النفاذ  للفضاء الخارجي مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع درجات الحرارة على سطح الكرة الأرضية وخطورة ذوبان الجليد فى القطب الشمالى والجنوبى وارتفاع المياه فى البحار وغرق مناطق شاسعة من الأرض ومنها الدلتا المصرية كاملة . .


وقد حدد الخبراء أسباب تلوث الهواء فى الأتي :
• ملوثات غازية 
• ملوثات جسيميه 
• ملوثات إشعاعية 
• ملوثات بيولوجية 
• ملوثات ثانوية 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير[ وإلى اللقاء فى الموضوع الرابع من التلوث عن مخلفات المستشفيات وإعادة تدويرها/B]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

منقول من جريدة المصرى الصادرة اليوم
مصر هبة النيل «سابقاً»

٣/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

المؤرخ الإغريقى هيرودوت هو صاحب مقولة مصر هبة النيل.. و لو عاش هيرودوت لهذه الأيام لاتهم بالنفاق والعمالة وكلام من هذا القبيل! اختلف الوضع فمصر لم تصبح هبة النيل، ولا تعرف من الأساس أن النيل يشقها من الجنوب إلى الشمال، فالنيل بالنسبة للكثيرين أصبح كسراب بقيعة يحسبه الظمآن ماء!!

ولذلك تجد قرى كثيرة لا تدخلها المياه، ولا يجدون ريحتها، وينتظرون فنطاسات المياه الملوثة بفروغ الصبر ليشربوا ويقضوا حوائجهم ويدفعوا ثمن كل قطرة مياه، يا للهول على رأى يوسف وهبى!

ولا تشغل بالك بعربات الرش ببعض الشوارع أو ملاعب الجولف.. وأضف إلى معلوماتك أن تكلفة رى ملعب «جولف» واحد تكفى لرى حقل أرز كامل، وأن الملعب الواحد للجولف يحتاج إلى ٧٠٠ ألف متر مكعب من المياه، وهى الكمية التى يمكن أن تغطى احتياجات ١٥ ألف نسمة من مياه الشرب على مدار عام كامل! لكن بصراحة المسؤولين معذورون، لأنهم أكدوا أن زراعة ملاعب الجولف ستوفر فرص عمل لكثير من شباب العاطلين ودعونا من الزراعة التقليدية للمحاصيل القديمة كالقمح والقطن وغيرها.. والله فيهم الخير!!

المهم عندهم إخواتنا المواطنون المرتاحون أهل البورتوهات والمنتجعات منهم يلعبون الجولف وينبسطون على نجيل طبيعى مروى بمياه النيل والمياه الجوفية!! تغور ونقول إن مصر لم تعان من أزمة مياه. وعندما ضرب الجفاف مصر كتب عمر بن الخطاب رسالة وأمر بإلقائها فى النيل وكانت من عمر أمير المؤمنين إلى نيل أهل مصر أما بعد فإن كنت تجرى من قبلك فلا تجر وإن كان الله الواحد القهار الذى يجريك فنسأل الله الواحد القهار أن يجريك.

ولم تكن هناك حكومة إلكترونية وحكومة أنالوج! الموضوع محتاج إصراراً من الحكومة وعقد النية والعزم على بل ريق المواطنين!! وما علينا أيضا من التيفود والفشل الكلوى! كل المطلوب من الحكومة التوزيع الأمثل للمياه.. وفصل مياه الشرب عن الصرف الصحى كما فعلت مع الخبز بفصلها الإنتاج عن التوزيع.. وربنا يقويها.. ويسقيها مما تسقينا!!

محمد الزمزمى

----------


## سيد جعيتم

«المصري اليوم» تواصل الحملة: رى ٢٥ ألف فدان فى الدقهلية بـ«المجارى»

  كتب   غادة عبدالحافظ وممدوح عرفة    ٣/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩
[تصوير- السيد الباز أراضى فى الدقهلية تروى بمياه المجارى ]
تصوير- السيد الباز
أراضى فى الدقهلية تروى بمياه المجارى

كشف مزارعون فى مركز تمى الأمديد محافظة الدقهلية عن رى نحو ٢٥ ألف فدان أرز بمياه الصرف الصحى منذ أكثر من ٢٠ عاماً لعدم وصول مياه الرى لنهايات الترع بقرى المقاطعة ومنشية الشرفا والربع والكمال ومنشأة صبرى أبوعلم.

أكد المهندس صلاح عثمان على، مهندس زراعى بالإدارة الزراعية فى السنبلاوين، أن جميع الأراضى الواقعة بأحواض صقر والمعيطى وقاسم وصبحى وشبانة وبحر غنام والحسينى، تعتمد على مياه الصرف الصحى من محطة المقاطعة، وعلى مياه الصرف المغطى.

وأوضح أن الأهالى استعانوا ببيارات وماكينات رى داخل أراضى الأرز، وعلى مجرى محطة الصرف الصحى لرى الأرز بعد فشل جميع مساعيهم للحصول على حصة من مياه الرى بترعة «المسلماية» فرع شبانة، مشيراً إلى أن معظم محطات الصرف الصحى تصرف على الترع والمصارف المائية، ويعتمد عليها الفلاح فى الزراعة لعدم وجود بديل لها.

وقال السعيد جاد عبدالمقصود، من الفلاحين: عندما شكونا للمهندسين بإدارة رى السنبلاوين قالوا لنا: «إرووا من الصرف الصحى اللى جنبكم». وأضاف: «روينا من الصرف، ثم فوجئنا بلجان من وزارتى الرى والزراعة تحرر محاضر للفلاحين».

وأرجع مصطفى الجندى، عضو مجلس الشعب عن الحزب الوطنى، رى الأراضى بمياه الصرف لسوء تخطيط وزارتى الرى والزراعة.

ونفى المهندس عبدالخالق عطية، وكيل وزارة الزراعة بالدقهلية، وجود أى زراعات بالمحافظة تعتمد على مياه المجارى، وقال: «توفير حصص الرى مسؤولية مديرية الرى وليس الزراعة وحتى الآن لم تصل شكوى من عدم وجود مياه أو استخدام مياه الصرف الصحى فى الزراعة».

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

أخي العزيز المعطاء سيد جعيتم
موضوع شبه متكامل بنسبة ٩٩٪ لا ينقصه إلا أهمية الماء بالنسبة للإنسان والنسب المئوية  للماء  الموجود في الأجهزة الحيوية لجسم الإنسان وإمكانية إستعماله كدواء شافي .....وأتابع بعد سويعات قليلة مع تلوث المياه

وها أنا عدت مرة أخري لموضوع تلوث المياه 

*خطوره غاز الكلور المستخدم في تعقيم مياه الشرب وبعض البدائل* 

ولنري أولا *تأثير بعض المركبات على مياه الشرب*




> قوانين          الملتقى          |    نسيت كلمة          المرور
>  
> 
> *-الحديد والمنغنيز والنحاس والتوتياء 
> ان الحديد والمنغنيز لا يسببان مشاكل صحية ولكنهما يعطيان طعما مرا ملحوظا للمياه وتكون هذه المعادن منحلة عل شكل شوارد(fe+2)و(mn+2) في المياه الجوفية وعندما تتعرض المياه الى الهواء تتحول هذه الشوارد الى أشكال غير منحلة مما يجعل المياه عكرة وغير مقبولة لدى معظم الناس وتسبب بقعا سوداء على الانابيب 
> النحاس والتوتياء غير سامين عند التراكيز القليلة وكلاهما مفيدان وضروريان لصحة الأنسان لكنهما يسببان طعما غير مرغوب بهما في المياه 
> 
>  - المركبات الفلورية 
> التراكيز الخفيفة لشوارد الفلور في مياه الشرب تسهم في تحسين صحة الانسان وقد أظهرت الابحاث المكثفة على مدى سنين كثيرة ان تركيز شوارد الفلور بحدود 1 mg\l فعالة في منع تحلل الاسنان و
> ...


ولنا لقاء آخر بعد الفطار بإذن الله سبحانه وتعالي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

التالي     من منتدي زراعة نت





> بقلم محمد مكي عجيب - مشرف قسم الصناعات الغذئية - السودان 
> *خطوره غاز الكلور المستخدم في تعقيم مياه الشرب وبعض البدائل* 
> ما هو غاز الكلور
> 
> هو غاز سام مخضر مائل الى الاصفرار اذا كان تركيزه عالياَ، اما في حالة التركيز المنخفض فيكون عديم اللون. وغير قابل للاشتعال واثقل من الهواء بمرتين ونصف.ويوثرعليانسجة الجسم كما ان له رائحة نفاذة. والكلور غاز عجيب من ابرز خصائصه حبه للهيدروجين. فكلما وارته الفرصة اتحد بالهيدروجين لتكوين غاز حمض الهيدروكلوريك (روح الملح) ويبلغ بالكلور حبه للهيدروجين الى حده) له من الحاوية له. ويبلغ هذا الولع او الانجذاب بين الكلور والهيدروجين الى حد لو خلطت كميتان متساويتان منهما في الظلام ثم اخرج المخلوط الى ضوء الشمسي لانفجر بعنف كبير..
> 
> *الكلور في تعقيم مياه الشرب* *:*
> يستعمل عد كبير من دول العالم غاز الكلور على شكل سائل في كلورة ماء الشرب لفعاليته في إبادة معظم الجراثيم , وتسمح القوانين في الولايات المتحدة بوجود الكلور في ماء الشرب بنسبة 1.45 ملجم ولا تزيد عن 3 ملجم كل متر مكعب منه , ويعزي العلماء التأثير المطهر للكلور ضد الجراثيم إلى كلورة البروتينات في الأنظمة الأنزيمية فيها بواسطة حمض هيبوكلورس غير المتأين , ويقل النشاط المبيد للكلور في معظم مركباته عند رقم حموضة ( P H ) في الاتجاه القلوي ( أكثر من 7) ويكون نشاط محاليله أكبر عند رقم حموضة يتراوح بين 4 و 7 عن الوسط القلوي ,لكن يكون ثبات الكلور في محاليله أكبر في البيئة القلوية وتعمد بعض دول العالم أحياناً إلى رفع نسبة الكلور في ماء الشرب عن الحد المسموح صحياً وتشم رائحته المخرشة اعتقاداً بفائدته في زيادة تأثيراته المطهرة والوقائية ضد انتشار الأوبئة والأمراض دون إدراك مخاطر ذلك للإنسان .
> 
> ...


ونواصل بعد الفاصل  :f2:

----------


## طائر الشرق

*عارف يا استاذ سيد من غير والله استهزاء بالموضوع المهم دا او كدا*
*فى حاجة اسمه الزير  المياه اللى بتكون  تحته بتكون صافية جدا  صحيح التعامل الكيميائى غير نافع فيها  زى اى اجهزة تانية لكن المقصود هنا ان تلوث المياه الظاهر او تعكرها من السهل اننا نتغلب عليه  لكن كموارد مائية ووزارة للاسف فاشلة فى التعامل مع كل دا  واذا كانت غير قادرة على الحفاظ على نصبة المياه بالنسبة للبلاد فكيف تحافظ على نظافة المياه التى يشربها المصريون*

*متابع باذن الله*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *عارف يا استاذ سيد من غير والله استهزاء بالموضوع المهم دا او كدا*
> *فى حاجة اسمه الزير  المياه اللى بتكون  تحته بتكون صافية جدا  صحيح التعامل الكيميائى غير نافع فيها  زى اى اجهزة تانية لكن المقصود هنا ان تلوث المياه الظاهر او تعكرها من السهل اننا نتغلب عليه  لكن كموارد مائية ووزارة للاسف فاشلة فى التعامل مع كل دا  واذا كانت غير قادرة على الحفاظ على نصبة المياه بالنسبة للبلاد فكيف تحافظ على نظافة المياه التى يشربها المصريون*
> 
> *متابع باذن الله*






> بقلم محمد مكي عجيب - مشرف قسم الصناعات الغذئية - السودان 
> *خطوره غاز الكلور المستخدم في تعقيم مياه الشرب وبعض البدائل* 
>  
> *3- اختيار طرق مثلي للتعامل مع مياه الشرب التي تم تعقيمها وهذه الطرق تتبع في المنزل وهي :*
>  1- استعمال اواني ( كبابي ) للشرب مصنوعه من الزجاج لانه اقل قابيليه لنقل العدوي.
>  2- الزام الاطفال بغسل اياديهم بالصابون دائما خاصه بعد خروجهم من دورات المياه وذللك لتفادي بكتريا الكلوفورم.
>  3- غسل الازيار دوريا اوكل اسبوع مع ضمان تغطيتها بالاغطيه المناسبه ومحاوله تجديد المياه كل مره تحاشيا لتوالد البعوض والطفليات والتي بعضها قد يسبب خطوره علي الانسان مثل الامبيا وغيرها.
>  4- ويفضل تعبئه الثلاجه من الازيار ويتجنب تعبيتها مباشره من الماسوره حتي تقل نسبه المواد العالقه والرواسب .
>  5- ومن الافضل تركيب فلاتر تجاريه تنقي الشوائب في مصادر المياه في المنزل خاصه لمياه الشرب .
>  6- اخيرا المحافظه التامه علي مصادر المياه وتجنب القاء الاوساخ و الفضلات فيه وهذا هو سلوك فردي قويم يجب ان نتبعه في التعامل مع هذه النعمه العظيمه .


 :2: 
هل حقا نحن شعب يكره القراءة
وإذا قرأ لا يستوعب ما قرأه

----------


## طائر الشرق

*ما اخدتش بالى والله يا دكتور جمال*
*العتب على النظر*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *ما اخدتش بالى والله يا دكتور جمال*
> *العتب على النظر*



لا حرج عليك بتحصل في أحسن العائلات
ونصيحتي لك من مهندس قديم
لمهندس علي وش التخرج
قريبا بإذن الله

لا تتسرع في القراءة
ولاتشتم الأمريكان
فهذا ليس من شيمة
من هو أزهري

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*طرق تعقيم المياه .. ودورها في تأمين  مياه الشرب النظيفة والصحية
*
 الاثنين 8/5/2006
  رفعت مثلا  
كان من ابرز اهداف الاحتفال باليوم العالمي للمياه في الثاني والعشرين من شهر آذار عام 2001 لفت انتباه العالم وحكوماته الى ان الأرض بكاملها  ستكون مهددة بالعطش منتصف هذا القرن في حدود العام 2050 ... وقد اختارت الامم المتحدة ليوم المياه العالمي في العام الاول من القرن الحادي والعشرين شعار » الماء والصحة « واوكلت الامر الى منظمة الصحة العالمية .‏ 
 وحسب التقرير الذي اعدته المنظمة الاخيرة عام 2004 فإن سكان العالم لا يستخدم سوى واحد على مئة من مياه الأرض التي تمثل المياه المالحة او التي يتعذر الوصول الى 98 بالمئة منها كما ان هذه المياه موزعة بطريقة غير متساوية على الاطلاق اذ تتقاسم 23 دولة ثلثي الموارد المائية فيما يتوزع الثلث الباقي وبشكل غير متوازن على ما تبقى من البلدان ويحذر التقرير من ان سوء استخدام الأنهار والمياه الجوفية والتلوث والتبذير وتزايد السكان والنمو الفوضوي للمدن , كل ذلك من شأنه ان يجعل الشح المائي » اقل من 1000 متر مكعب سنوياً للفرد « الذي يطال 250 مليون نسمة في 26 بلداً , ويتحول الى » ظمأ هائل « يطال ثلثي سكان الأرض بحلول عام 2050 ولكن يؤكد التقرير ان الوضع يمكن ان يتحسن بشكل جذري وبوسائل بسيطة حتى في اكثر البلدان فقراً كتعقيم المياه بالكلور وغيره , والنظافة الشخصية من دون انتظار وانشاء شبكات متطورة في التوزيع والري والمعالجة والتنقية بحيث تكون المياه غير ملوثة وصالحة للشرب .‏ 
 عن اهمية عملية تعقيم المياه , وانواع الطرق المتبعة في ذلك , تحدث الدكتور المهندس جوزيف مخائيل - استاذ بكلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة البعث - فقال:‏ 
 تهدف عملية تعقيم المياه الى تخفيض عدد الجراثيم فيها لدرجة تصبح غير ضارة بصحة الانسان ويمكن تقسيم طرق التعقيم الممكنة الى طرق فيزيائية وأخرى كيميائية :‏ 
 1- الطرق الفيزيائية : ومن هذه الطرق غلي الماء - تعريض الماء للأشعة فوق البنفسجية - ترشيح الماء في احواض الترشيح الرملية .
‏ 

 أ- غلي الماء: إن تسخين الماء لدرجة حرارة تزيد عن 75 درجة مئوية ولعدة دقائق يؤدي الى قتل الجراثيم الموجودة فيه ولكن استخدام هذه الطريقة لتعقيم كميات كبيرة من الماء غير اقتصادي ويقتصر استخدامها على تعقيم كميات محدودة من المياه اللازمة لبعض الاغراض المنزلية او في بعض المناطق المنعزلة وهنا ينصح بتسخين الماء حتى درجة الغليان نظراً لعدم توفر مقاييس للحرارة في المنازل.‏ 



 ب - الاشعة فوق البنفسجية :إن تعريض الماء للأشعة فوق البنفسجية المتوفرة في اشعة الشمس يؤدي الى قتل الجراثيم الموجودة فيه ولزيادة مردود هذه الطريقة ولرفع امكانية التحكم فيها تولد هذه الاشعة بشكل اصطناعي بواسطة مصابيح ضوئية خاصة توجه الاشعة الناتجة منها على المياه المراد تعقيمها ضمن صالات مغلقة‏ 



 ج - ترشيح الماء :ان ترشيح الماء في احواض ترشيح رملية بطيئة يؤدي الى حجز الجراثيم الموجودة فيه ضمن طبقات الترشيح ولا يعتمد على هذه الطريقة منفردة في تعقيم المياه لصعوبة تحديد مواصفات طبقات الترشيح وسرعة الترشيح المناسبة .


 2- الطرق الكيميائية : تعتمد الطرق الكيميائية لتعقيم المياه على اضافة الكلور ومركباته أو الأوزون وتعتبر هذه الطرق هي أكثر طرق التعقيم انتشاراً نظراً لارتفاع مردودها وامكانية استخدامها على نطاق واسع وبشكل اقتصادي وفي مختلف الظروف وتتم اضافة هذه المواد الى الماء بعد ازالة جميع المواد العالقة فيه وبعد ازالة الحديد و المنغنيز وغالبا تضاف مواد التعقيم هذه بعد تنقية المياه في احواض الترشيح او في نهاية مراحل التنقية‏ 
 أ - التعقيم بالكلور ومركباته : يعتبر استخدام الكلور ومركباته من ارخص واسهل طرق تعقيم المياه ويستعمل الكلور في التعقيم بأحد الاشكال التالية :‏


 * هيبوكلوريد الصوديوم : ويباع تجارياً على هيئة محلول ويستخدم في تعقيم المياه في المنشآت الصغيرة للإمداد بالمياه نظراً لسهولة استخدامه بالمقارنة مع استخدام غاز الكلور‏


 * التعقيم بغاز الكلور :يعتبر التعقيم بغاز الكلور من ارخص واسهل طرق التعقيم بمركبات الكلور واكثرها انتشاراً وخاصة عند تعقيم المياه بشكل دائم‏ 
 يورد غاز الكلور في عبوات تحت الضغط ويكون بهذه الحالة بشكل سائل يتحول الى غاز لونه مائل للأصفر لمجرد خروجه من العبوة .‏ 
         يضاف غاز الكلور الى المياه  ضمن وسط مغلق بواسطة تجهيزات خاصة تؤمن ضبط كمية الكلور المضافة .‏        
 يضاف الكلور الي مياه الشرب المشكوك باحتوائها على الجراثيم بعدل ,2 0 - ,5 0 مغ / ل ويتم ذلك في منشآت الامداد بالمياه وكدليل على خلو المياه من الجراثيم بعد اضافة الكلور لها يجب ان لا يقل تركيز الكلور المتبقي في الفروع النهائية لشبكات الامداد بالمياه عن 0,1 مغ / ل وفي الإستعمالات العملية يضاف الكلور الى الماء ثم يقاس تركيزه فيه بعد 30 دقيقة وهو زمن تأثير الكلور اذا كان هذا التركيز ضمن المجال 0,1 - ,2 0 مغ/ل فهذا دليل على قتل الكلور لجميع الجراثيم الموجودة في الماء ولكن زيادة تركيز الكلور في الماء عن ,5 0 مغ/ل يكسبه رائحه غير محببة.
‏ 
 وينصح بعدم تعقيم المياه بالكلور ومركباته بعد التخلص من المواد العالقة وخاصة المواد العضوية منها وذلك لتشكل نواتج عن تفاعل الكلور مع هذه المواد أثبتت الابحاث ضررها بصحة الانسان . 
 ب- التعقيم بالأوزون : يعتبر التعقيم بالأوزون مكلفاً بالمقارنة مع التعقيم بالكلور كما ان تفككه السريع لا يعطي ضمانة لاستمرار التعقيم لفترات طويلة نسبياً في انابيب شبكة مياه الشرب .
 يقوم الأوزون بالقضاء على الجراثيم ويعتبر اكثر فاعلية من الكلور في قتل الجراثيم ولا يترك اي اثر على طعم ورائحة الماء.
 يتم الحصول على الأوزون بتعريض الاوكسجين الموجود بالهواء بعد تخليصه من الرطوبة و الغبار وتبريده , الى تيار كهربائي توتره 12 - 15 ك . ف فيتحول قسم من الاوكسجين الموجود بالهواء الى غاز الأوزون .‏ 
         وللحصول على الأوزون نحتاج الى طاقة كهربائية كبيرة ولذلك يعتبر التعقيم بالأوزون مكلفاً .
‏        
 يضاف الأوزون الى قسم من الماء المراد تعقيمه بواسطة جهاز حقن خاص ثم يضاف الماء الحاوي على الأوزون الى المياه المراد تعقيمها .
         كلمة أخيرة‏        
 اضافة الى ما تحدث عنه الدكتور جوزيف في مجال طرق تعقيم المياه وفائدتها في تأمين مياه الشرب النظيفة والصحية لكل الناس , وعدم السماح باستهلاك المياه الملوثة , والحد من التبذير في استخدام المياه.. وهذه الناحية تشكل عاملاً هاماً من عوامل المحافظة على موارد المياه التي تشكل عنصراً مهماً من عناصر البيئة . نشير الى ان مختلف التقارير تؤكد على ضرورة نهوض القطاع الخاص بمسؤولية إضافية في عمليات التمويل للحد من تلوث المسطحات المائية , وتنصح التقارير من اجل فاعلية اكبر في اطار الاستثمارات المائية على المدى الطويل ولتفادي النقص في التجهيزات , المبادرة لانشاء » بنك دولي للمياه « يهتم ويمول ويرشد مشروعات المياه في العالم.

التعليق:
فكرة تعاونيه رائعة "المبادرة لانشاء  بنك دولي للمياه يهتم ويمول ويرشد مشروعات المياه في العالم".

----------


## atefhelal



----------


## atefhelal

*إلحاقا بخريطة تلوث مجرى نهر النيل بمصر بالمداخلة السابقة ومن كتابات سابقة بالمنتدى :*
*نبدأ بالإنجازات* *والأنشطة المخططة لحمايته :*

صدر القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 خاصا بحماية الشواطئ والبيئة البحرية من التلوث ومكملا للقانون 48 لسنة 1982 الخاص بحماية نهر النيل .
وخلال عام 2000/2001أعلنت وزارة البيئة المصرية بوجوب خلو مجرى النهر من كافة المخلفات الصناعية الناتجة عن صرف عدد 34 شركة صناعية كبرى بما يقدر بحوالى 100 مليون متر مكعب منالسموم فى مجرى النهر . وتشكلت لجان من وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى وشرطة المسحاتالمائية لمراقبة التهر ورصد المخالفات وضبطها .. والخريطة الموضحة بالمداخلة السابقة  تبين مواقع معظم تلك المصانع على ضفتى النهر .

ووضعت وزارة البيئة برنامجا يتم تنفيذه على أربعة مراحل لحماية النهر من التلوث :

*(المرحلةالأولى)**:* حماية مجرى النيل من التلوث بمخلفات الصناعة تبدأ فى سيتمبر 1996 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 1998 ، ورصدت لها ميزانية قدرها 360 مليون جنيه ، يتم دعمها تمويليا بواسطة الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 34 شركة صناعية (المفروض أن هذه المرحلة قد تم تنفيذها ..!! ).

*(المرحلةالثانية)*: حماية مآخذ مياه الشرب بمجرى النهر وفروعه من التلوث بمخلفات الصناعة تبدأ فى يناير 1999 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 2002 ، وتم رصد ميزانية لها 120 مليون جنيه ، يتم دعمها تمويليا من الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 24 شركة صناعية . والوضع الحالى طبقا لبيانات وزارة البيئة فى يوليو 2001 هو : 21 شركة نفذت التزاماتها والباقى فى سيبلة إلى التنقيذ . ( وتوقف التنفيذ) .

*(المرحلةالثالثة)*: حماية بحيرات شمال الدلتا من تلوث مخلفات المصانع تبدأ  فى ينلير 2002 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 2006 ، وتم رصد ميزانية لها 260 مليون جنيه يتمدعمها تمويليا من الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 54 شركة .. والوضع الحالى (فى يوليو 2001 ) هو التزام 10 مصانع فقط والباقى فى سبيله إلى الوفاء بالتزاماته طبقا لبيانات وزارة البيئة .(وتوقف وفاء باقى المصانع) .

*(المرحلة الرابعة)*: تختص بحماية شواطئ البحر الأبيض وخليج السويس تبدأ فى يناير 2001 وتنتهى فى ديسمبر 2008 ، وتم رصد ميزانية تقديرية لها حوالى 300 مليون جنيه يتم دعمها من الشركات المسببة للتلوث وعددها 36 شركة من بينهم 15 شركة فى خليج السويس.

وخلال عام 2000/2001 تم إنشاء أربعة مراسى على ضفاف النيل مجهزة بنظام للصرف الصحى لمخلفات السفن السياحية Nile Cruisers . واحدة منهم فى القاهرة ، والثانية فى ألمنيا ، والثالثة فى أسيوط ، والرابعة فى سوهاج ، ويجرى إنشاء مرسى خامس بنفس الواصفات فى أسوان .

وفى صيف عام 2000 تم نشر دراسة بمواصفات مياه النيل ودرجة صلاحيتها للإستخدامات المختلفة عن طريق معامل وزارة البيئة بالتعاون مع وزارة الرى ، وغطت الدراسة مياه النهر من حلوان حتى مصباته فى رشيد ودمياط ، ولم أتمكن من الحصول على تلك الدراسة أو نتائجها للأسف (حتى الآن) .

ملاحظة : البيانات السابقة مصدرها وزارة البيئة المصرية

وبالمناسبة (Al-Ahram Weekly 18-24 june 1998 ) قادت حملة هجوم ولوم شديدة على وزير الرى المصرى على لسان واحد من أعضاء مجلس الشعب فى جلسته يوم  الأحد 14 يونيو 1998 لفشل الوزير فى حماية النيل من التلوث ، وذلك بعد صدور قانون حماية النيل عام 1982 ، وأدانه الأعضاء لتهاونه فى تطبيق القانون إلى الدرجة التى أصبح فيها النيل عبارة عن بلاعة للصرف الصحى ومخلفات المصانع والأهالى، وأصبح مقبرة للحيوانات النافقة .. ، ولتهاونه فى السماح بالبناء العشوائى علىضفافه مما كون حائطا خرسانيا منع الشعب من التمتع بمنظره وهوائه . وقالت فايدة كامل عضو مجلس الشعب أن النيل أصبح ضحية للعدوانيين وأنشطتهم العدائية .. وأشار سيد حمادعضو مجلس الشعب عن المنصورة إلى أن الفساد فى المجالس المحلية المرتشية هو الذى أدى إلى تلوث ماء النيل ، وقال إن قوانين مصر لايتم تطبيقها إلا على المواطن العادى الغلبان ، أما الواصلين وأصحاب النفوذ فهم فوق كل قانون فى هذا البلد ....

ولاحياة لمن تنادى .. كما أن المشكلة هى ضياع المسئولية عن حماية النيل بين وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى والمجالس المحلية وشرطة المسطحات المائية .. وأخيراعدم الثقة فى بيانات الحكومة .. !!.

----------


## atefhelal

*(أيضا من كتابات سابقة لى بالمنتدى)* 
... اليوم أحاول أن أنهى موضوع التلوث لكى أبدأ موضوعا جديدا حول أحوال النيل وموارد مصر المائية . ونعلم أن هناك أربع بحيرات تقع كلها شمال الدلتا ، هم بحيرات المنزلة والبرلس وإدكو ومريوط ، ونعلم أن مدينة بورسعيد محصورة بين البحر وبحيرة المنزلة ، وقد اقتطع أهالى بورسعيد مساحات كبيرة من شمال البحيرة وردموها ليزرعوا فيها مبانيهم الخرسانية ، وقلدهم فى ذلك أهالى مدينتى المنزلة والمطرية دقهلية جنوب البحيرة ..

بحيرة المنزلة هى أكبر البحيرات الأربعة المذكورة ويبلغ مساحتها 1710 كم مربع ، وتقطعها قناة السويس فى الجزء الشرقى منها ... وكان إنتاجها من الأسماك 34% من الأسماك المستهلكة فى السوق المحلى عام 1976 ،وأصبحت تلك النسبة 28% عام 1998 .. ولاتوجد إحصائيات بعد ذلك للأسف ، إلا أن هذه النسبة فى هبوط مستمر يقترب من حالة الإنعدام .. ومع ذلك فإن إنتاج بحيرة المنزلة من الأسماك مازال يمثل حوالى 50% من الإنتاج الكلى للأربع بحيرات .. بما يعنى أن الإنتاج الكلى لتلك البحيرات من الثروة السمكية أصبح هزيلا كنتيجة مباشرة للتلوث الذى أصاب تلك البحيرات .
وتأنى مياه بحيرة المنزلة من تسعة مصارف وترع أهمها مصرف فارسكور ومصرف السرو ومصرف الباجوس ومصرف أبو غريدة ومصرف بحر البقر . وتتصل البحيرة بالبحر الأبيض لتصب فيه نفاياتها التى جمعتها من المصارف عن طريق ثلاث قنوات (بوغاز) ، أهمهما بوغاز الجميل .
وتزداد نوعية المياه فى بحيرة المنزلة سوءا مع الأيام نتيجة لصب المصارف المذكوره بمياهها المحملة بسموم المبيدات الحشرية والأسمدة الكيماوية المنصرفة من صرف الأراضى الزراعية ، وكذلك بسموم صرف نفايات المصانع المقامة ابتداءا من القاهرة وعلى طول فرع دمياط حتى نقط صب المصارف فى البحيرة ، وكذلك بسموم الصرف الصحى للمدن والتجمعات السكنية .. كما أن نوعية المياه ازدادت سوءا بعد أن تم تحويل جزء من مياه النيل لترعة السلام لزوم رى أراضى مشروع استصلاح الأراضى فى شمال سيناء ، مما أدى إلى عدم تخفيف الملوثات الواصلة إلى البحيرة .. وأدى كل ذلك إلى تلوث أسماك البحيرة بالمعادن الثقيلة والمبيدات الحشرية وسموم الصرف الصحى ، مما أدى إلى تعرض من يتناولها إلى الإصابة بكثير من الأمراض ، كما أدى إلى انقراض الأنواع الجيدة من الأسماك من البحيرة واختفاء الجمبرى والكابوريا والسردين وهروب معظم الطيور التى كانت تتميز بها منطقة البحيرة فى مواسم هجرتها السنوية وأشهرها طيور البط والسمان .. وتعطل كثير من الصيادين عن العمل وزادت نسبة إصاباتهم بالأمراض المتوطنة نتيجة نزولهم للصيد فى البحيرة ونتيجة تناولهم تلك الأسماك التى تمثل الغذاء الرئيسى لهم .. وأصبح الماء فى بحيرة المنزلة راكدا متعفنا له رائحة الحيوانات النافقة الميتة .


*وماذا فعلت الحكومة لإنقاذ بحيرة المنزلة .. ؟*

كل مافعلته هو مشروع معالجة حوالى 25 إلى 50 ألف متر مكعب يوميا من مصرف بحر البقر قبل الوصول إلى بحيرة المنزلة .. ثم استخسرت هذه الكمية المعالجة كلها فى البحيرة ووزعتها بين البحيرة وترعة السلام الواصلة إلى شمال سيناء..

ولكن ماذا تفعل تلك الكمية بالنسبة إلى باقى الكميات الملوثة التى تصل البحيرة من التسعة مصارف الذى سبق الإشارة إليهم ..
*ملاحظة* : الأرقام المذكورة أعلاه مصدرها وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى ، والصورة المرفقة بها توضح الكم الرهيب لنبات البوص الذى بدأ ينمو بالبحيرة ويعمل كموانع وسدود تمنع تدفق الماء وتساعد على ركوده كما تساعد على نمو الحشرات والطفيليات الضارة .. (الصورة يمكن العثور عليها بالبحث فى المنتدى تحت عنوان "النيل بين الأمانى والأغانى" ) .

*وقد يسأل أحد الأشخاص* ماذا حدث لبحيراتنا الأربعة (المنزلة – البرلس – إدكو –مريوط ) ، وماذا أصاب صيادى وثروة تلك البحيرات السمكية ، تلك الثروة التى كانت تضيف إلى الناتج القومى المحلى فى الفترة من 1975 إلى 1993 حوالى 340.2 مليون جنيه بأسعار عام 1996 ، وكان متوسط حجم عمالة الصيد بتلك البحيرات حوالى 53 ألف صيادأكثرهم عاطلين الآن أو مرضى بسبب تلوث تلك البحيرات .. هذه البحيرات ومنذ مئات السنين وهى تقع فى نهاية نظام الرى والصرف الزراعى فى مصر ، وتستقبل مياه الصرف الزراعى جميع أشهر السنة ..

أقول للسائل أن ماقلته هو الحقيقة ، ولكن الجديد فى هذا الشأن هو استخدامنا العشوائى وغير الرشيد للأسمدة الكيماوية والمبيدات الحشرية ، جعل سموم تلك الأسمدة والمبيدات يصل إلى بحيراتنا ، ذلك بالإضافة إلى أن خلط مياه الصرف الزراعى بمياه الصرف الصناعى والصرف الصحى ، أدى إلى وصول الكثير من المواد العالقة والذائبة إلى تلك البحيرات ، من بينها الكثير من العناصر السامة ومشتقات النتروجين والعناصر الثقيلة والبكتريا والفيروسات .. وأثر كل ذلك تأثيرا سلبيا بالغا على الثروة السمكية وعلى أحوال الصيادين الإجتماعية والصحية وإلى تفشى البطالة بينهم .. أما عن خطط الحكومة فى معالجة تلك المياه قبل صرفها فى المصارف ووصولها إلى تلك البحيرات .. فليس لنا إلا النتيجة .. والنتيجة تزداد للأسف سوءا مع الأيام ، ولايوجد أى اهتمام حقيقى بأحوال المواطنين فى مواقع تلك البحيرات
..

*ملاحظة : الأرقام المذكورة عاليه مصدرها كتاب  "المياه والأراضى الزراعية فى مصر" للدكتور مهندس محمد نصر الدين علام وزير الرى الحالى .*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> أخي العزيز المعطاء سيد جعيتم
> موضوع شبه متكامل بنسبة ٩٩٪ لا ينقصه إلا أهمية الماء بالنسبة للإنسان والنسب المئوية  للماء  الموجود في الأجهزة الحيوية لجسم الإنسان وإمكانية إستعماله كدواء شافي .....وأتابع بعد سويعات قليلة مع تلوث المياه
> 
> وها أنا عدت مرة أخري لموضوع تلوث المياه 
> 
> *خطوره غاز الكلور المستخدم في تعقيم مياه الشرب وبعض البدائل* 
> 
> ولنري أولا *تأثير بعض المركبات على مياه الشرب*
> 
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
اشكرك على هذه المشاركة القيمة التى أضافة للموضوع وأثرته , ما أشرت اليه لنكمل ألـ % الناقص أنا واثق أنه سيضاف فيما .

أنت تعلم أن زيادة المواد والعناصر الذائبة فى المياه عن الحدود المقررة له أضرار فعلاوة على تغير لون وطعم المياه فأن تناول المياه التى تحتوى على نسب زائدة من المواد الذائبة فى المياه لمدة طويلة يؤثر على كفأة الكلى وأجهزة جسم الإنسان بصفة عامة . 
الكلور المستخدم فى تعقيم المياه أستغنت عنه الكثير من الدول لخطورته ويجب أن نعلم أن أقصى نسبة للكلور الحر المتبقى فى المياه بعد التعقيم يجب ألا تزيد عن نصف جزء فى المليون .
أما مركبات الفسفور العضوية الذائبة فى المياه فهى من أخطر المواد على صحة الإنسان حيث أن لها تأثير مباشر على الأعصاب وأخطر أنواع المبيدات الحشؤية تصنع من مركبات الفسفور العضوية كما أن غازات الأعصاب التى تصنف ضمن أسلحة التدمير الشامل تصنع من هذه المواد .
اشكرك لإضافتك المفيدة ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> التالي     من منتدي زراعة نت
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ونواصل بعد الفاصل


بارك الله فيك يا دكتور جمال . لو نعلم أهمية نقطة الماء وأنها نعمة كبيرة لحافظنا عليها . تطوير محطات المياه مسئولية الدولة وتوجد الأن بدائل لأجهزة التعقيم القديمة يستخدم فيها الأشعة تحت الحمراء أو البنفسجية ( سأحاول الحصول على نوع الأشعة الصحيح )وهذه الإجهزة تنتج بنجاح فى الهيئة العربية للتصنيع ولها أحجام مختلفة لتلائم حجم الوحدة التى ستستخدمه .
لقد زرت أحدى محطات معلجة مياه الصرف الصحى والمياه التى تنتج فى نهاية شبكة المعالجة تحتوى على أربعة أجزاء من الأوكسجين لكل وحدة قياسية ( الحقيقة لا أذكر مقدار هذه الوحدة ) وقد قال لنا مسئول تشغيل المحطة وهو أمريكى الجنسية أن المياه الناتجة عن المعالجة يمكن أن تربى فيها الأسماك وتستخدم هذه المياه المعالجة فى رى المحاصيل الغير مستخدمة للإستهلاك الأدمى كما أن المواد الصلبة ( الحمأة ) بعد تجفيفها تستخدم كسماد طبيعى للأرض الزراعية بعد معالجتها. اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *عارف يا استاذ سيد من غير والله استهزاء بالموضوع المهم دا او كدا*
> *فى حاجة اسمه الزير  المياه اللى بتكون  تحته بتكون صافية جدا  صحيح التعامل الكيميائى غير نافع فيها  زى اى اجهزة تانية لكن المقصود هنا ان تلوث المياه الظاهر او تعكرها من السهل اننا نتغلب عليه  لكن كموارد مائية ووزارة للاسف فاشلة فى التعامل مع كل دا  واذا كانت غير قادرة على الحفاظ على نصبة المياه بالنسبة للبلاد فكيف تحافظ على نظافة المياه التى يشربها المصريون*
> 
> *متابع باذن الله*


الأستاذ الفاضل / طائر الشرق
الزير ..  الزير أداة حقيقية فعالة لترشيح المياه يا صديقى .
اثناء خدمتى بالقوات المسلحة أنتفنا للإقامة فى إحدى المناطق الحدودية النائية ولما كانت المياه الموجودة فى المنطقة من مصدر جوفى فقد كانت بها رواسب ومواد عالقة وكان الحل فى الزير . اشترينا من القاهرة أكثر من زير وأخذنا نستخدم المياه الناتجة من رشح الزير وكانت المياه الناتجة نظيفة وطعمها افضل .
أما نسبة المياه المخصصة لنا كصة من نهر النيل يمكن الرجوع فيها لموضوع لئلا نحترف البكاء (2) الأمن المائى القومى العربى ) 
اشكرك ودمت بخير وأنتظر مشاركاتك المفيدة .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> بارك الله فيك يا دكتور جمال . لو نعلم أهمية نقطة الماء وأنها نعمة كبيرة لحافظنا عليها


نعم أنا أعلم جيدا أهميتها وتفاصيل ذلك في موضوعى:
 هل نحن نسرف فى إستخدام الماء أثناء الوضـــــــــــــــــــوء؟ ...ولكن ما هو الحل؟ 
  		  		 			 			 				دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى 			 		

وممكن أن نتعلم الوضوء الصحيح بأقل كمية مياه من خلال التالى:

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWnPYYIYzeI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hKdklCeBOk8[/ame]

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *وماذا فعلت الحكومة لإنقاذ بحيرة المنزلة .. ؟*
> 
> .............
> ................
>  
> 
> أقول للسائل أن ماقلته هو الحقيقة ، ولكن الجديد فى هذا الشأن هو استخدامنا العشوائى وغير الرشيد للأسمدة الكيماوية والمبيدات الحشرية ، جعل سموم تلك الأسمدة والمبيدات يصل إلى بحيراتنا ، ذلك بالإضافة إلى أن خلط مياه الصرف الزراعى بمياه الصرف الصناعى والصرف الصحى ، أدى إلى وصول الكثير من المواد العالقة والذائبة إلى تلك البحيرات ، من بينها الكثير من العناصر السامة ومشتقات النتروجين والعناصر الثقيلة والبكتريا والفيروسات .. وأثر كل ذلك تأثيرا سلبيا بالغا على الثروة السمكية وعلى أحوال الصيادين الإجتماعية والصحية وإلى تفشى البطالة بينهم .. أما عن خطط الحكومة فى معالجة تلك المياه قبل صرفها فى المصارف ووصولها إلى تلك البحيرات .. فليس لنا إلا النتيجة .. والنتيجة تزداد للأسف سوءا مع الأيام ، ولايوجد أى اهتمام حقيقى بأحوال المواطنين فى مواقع تلك البحيرات
>  ..
> 
> *ملاحظة : الأرقام المذكورة عاليه مصدرها كتاب  "المياه والأراضى الزراعية فى مصر" للدكتور مهندس محمد نصر الدين علام وزير الرى الحالى .*


نعم وزير الري الحالي هو  مؤلف *كتاب  "المياه والأراضى الزراعية فى مصر"* 
واحد من العديد من البحوث والكتب المركونه علي الأرفف ماذا يقدر أن يفعل وهو في منصبه الحالي وزيرا في منظومه فاسده ....هل سيخلص نقابة المهندسين المصريه من أسرها ووضعها المشين تحت الحراسه عقود طويله؟! ... إذا إستطاع ذلك فيمكن وقتها أن يطبق ما جاء في كتابه النظري!



فلنحرر أولا الإنسان المصري لكي تحلوا كل مشاكل مصـــــــــــــــر المزمنه




> *عزيز صدقى يطالب مبارك بالتدخل و رفع الحراسة عن نقابة المهندسين*
> 
> *نقابة المهندسين .. 12 عاما من الإحتلال! - كـــ جـمـيـلاً ـــن!*
> 
> *تحرير النقابة والمنهج الهندسى*





حل مشكلة تلوث المياه في مصر في  ظروفها السيئة الحالية لا بد أن يكون تحت إشراف دولي (كما نتمني أن يحدث ذلك أيضا في مراقبة الإنتخابات المصرية مراقبه دوليه! ) 

لا بد من أن نفكر بجدية وبدون عصبيه في إقتراح




> الدكتور جوزيف في مجال طرق تعقيم المياه وفائدتها في تأمين مياه الشرب النظيفة والصحية لكل الناس , وعدم السماح باستهلاك المياه الملوثة , والحد من التبذير في استخدام المياه.. وهذه الناحية تشكل عاملاً هاماً من عوامل المحافظة على موارد المياه التي تشكل عنصراً مهماً من عناصر البيئة . نشير الى ان مختلف التقارير تؤكد على ضرورة نهوض القطاع الخاص بمسؤولية إضافية في عمليات التمويل للحد من تلوث المسطحات المائية , وتنصح التقارير من اجل فاعلية اكبر في اطار الاستثمارات المائية على المدى الطويل ولتفادي النقص في التجهيزات , المبادرة لانشاء » بنك دولي للمياه « يهتم ويمول ويرشد مشروعات المياه في العالم.
> 
> التعليق:
> فكرة تعاونيه رائعة "المبادرة لانشاء  بنك دولي للمياه يهتم ويمول ويرشد مشروعات المياه في العالم".

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

الأمن المائى لمصر هو من الأمور شديدة الخطورة ليس لمصر فحسب بل لكل الدول

وما نراه من تداعيات للأحداث الآن ومواقف دول حوض النيل يدل بشكل واضح وبالغ الخطورة علي تدخل الصهاينة بشكل مباشر وشديد الخطورة لجعل مصر من الدول الفقيرة مائياً.

تلوث مياه الشرب هو من الأمور التى لابد من تداركها وبسرعة

الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى تحدث عن خطورة الكلور

نعم الكلور خطورته ليست من كونه مادة سامة وفقط ولكن:

الكلور يقوم بتنقية المياه بأن يتحد مع الفطريات والميكروبات فيقتلها فقط ولكن بقاياها تبقي في المياه مما يسبب أضراراً بشاربي المياه لأن الكلور السام مع يقايا الخلايا الميتة يتسبب في وجود مواد أشد خطورة من وجود الفطريات نفسها وهى حية

والأفضل هو استخدام الأوزون في تنقية المياه لأنه يقوم بتحليل خلايا الفطريات والبكتريا فلا تتواجد لها آثار في المياه وأيضاً فوجود الأوزون ينتهى بعد تفاعله والباقي منه يتحول إلي أوكسجين ذائب في الماء 

والنتيجة تقليل الترسبات الناتجة من موت الفطريات والطحالب

وأتحدى أى شخص أن يأخذ كمية من مياه الحنفية "قبل الفلتر" وتركها كام يوم ولينظر ماهى النتيجة؟؟؟

النتيجة ترسبات خضراء نتيجة ترسيب خلايا الفطريات والبكتريا بخلاف طبعاً الرمال والأملاح وخلافه

أما طريقة تنقية المياه بالزير؟؟؟

فهو طريقة صحية جداً لو إتبعنا طريقة أجدادنا

فقد كانوا يحتفظون بنوى المشمش ويملؤن الزير بالماء ويقومون بدعك الجزء العلوى من الزير "تحت خط الماء" بنوى المشمش والذى يقوم بدورين في غاية الأهمية

1. الدور الأول هو ترسيب المواد العالقة كما يفعل شب الألومنيوم الآن في محطات المياه وبالتالي نتخلص من تأثيرها الضار لأن وجود عنصر الألومنيوم في المياه يسبب هشاشة العظام

2. الدور الثانى هو تكسير خلايا الفطريات كمضاد حيوى طبيعى وبالتالي نستغنى عن استخدام الكلور والفلور وخلافه

وبالتالى نوفر علي الدولة تكاليف محطات التنقية ونوفر علي أنفسنا استخدام العلاج وأضراره

ولنأتى لنقطة مهمة:

ماحدث في إحدى القري من تلوث لمياه الشرب بمخلفات الصرف الصحى ومسئولية الحكومة عما حدث:

تعرفون سيادتكم أكثر من غيركم أن الدولة عندما تقوم ببعض الإنشاءات فإنها تضع لها عمراً إفتراضياً ناتج عن دراسات وقياسات ولكن هناك عِدة عوامل تتدخل لتُحطم هذا العمر الإفتراضى

مثل قلة الضمير من القائمين علي العمل 

مثل الاستخدام السيئ من الناس لهذه المرافق

فلو حافظ أهل هذه القرية علي خطوط المياه وقاموا بتسليك بالوعات المجارى وتنظيفها باستمرار ماحدث أن تداخلت مياه المجارى مع خطوط المياه

لأنه من المعروف أن خط المياه يكون أعلي من خط المجارى فلايمكن حدوث تداخل إلا لو إنسدت خطوط المجارى

ومن المعروف أن خطوط المجارى في القري تكون مخصصة لجميع النفايات الآدمية والحيوانية ولامانع من وجود ملابس قديمة وقش ومخلفات دواجن وكل مايخطر ومالا يخطر علي بال بشر

ولي عودة مع قانون التلوث ومايحدث وما عايشته ككيميائي بإحدى شركات القطاع العام

شكراً لكم
ودمتم بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> لأنه من المعروف أن خط المياه يكون أعلي من خط المجارى فلايمكن حدوث تداخل إلا لو إنسدت خطوط المجارى
> 
> ومن المعروف أن خطوط المجارى في القري تكون مخصصة لجميع النفايات الآدمية والحيوانية ولامانع من وجود ملابس قديمة وقش ومخلفات دواجن وكل مايخطر ومالا يخطر علي بال بشر
> 
> ولي عودة مع قانون التلوث ومايحدث وما عايشته ككيميائي بإحدى شركات القطاع العام
> 
> شكراً لكم
> ودمتم بخير


شكرا للعزيز الكيماوي علي المعلومات المفيدة وخصوصا أنها من زي بيقولوا
إدي العيش لخبازه حتي لو أكل نصه

ولكن مطلوب مزيد من التوضيح بخصوص




> لأنه من المعروف أن خط المياه يكون أعلي من خط المجارى فل ايمكن حدوث تداخل إلا لو إنسدت خطوط المجارى



بالله عليك مزيد من التفاصيل هل هذه الخطوط معدنيه وهل يتم حمايتها من التآكل بالدهان والحماية الكاثودية أم لا؟!










أنودات الحماية الكاثودية


القياسيات العيارية الهندسية العالمية
تنص علي إستخدام 
الدهان والحماية الكاثودية
لكل المنشئات المعدنية المدفونه في التربة تحت سطح الأرض
أو المغمورة في الماء
فهل نحن نطبق ذلك في مصر؟!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

د


> كتور مهندس / جمال الشربينى
> طرق تعقيم المياه .. ودورها في تأمين مياه الشرب النظيفة والصحية
> 
> الاثنين 8/5/2006
> رفعت مثلا
> 
> كان من ابرز اهداف الاحتفال باليوم العالمي للمياه في الثاني والعشرين من شهر آذار عام 2001 لفت انتباه العالم وحكوماته الى ان الأرض بكاملها ستكون مهددة بالعطش منتصف هذا القرن في حدود العام 2050 ... وقد اختارت الامم المتحدة ليوم المياه العالمي في العام الاول من القرن الحادي والعشرين شعار » الماء والصحة « واوكلت الامر الى منظمة الصحة العالمية .‏
> وحسب التقرير الذي اعدته المنظمة الاخيرة عام 2004 فإن سكان العالم لا يستخدم سوى واحد على مئة من مياه الأرض التي تمثل المياه المالحة او التي يتعذر الوصول الى 98 بالمئة منها كما ان هذه المياه موزعة بطريقة غير متساوية على الاطلاق اذ تتقاسم 23 دولة ثلثي الموارد المائية فيما يتوزع الثلث الباقي وبشكل غير متوازن على ما تبقى من البلدان ويحذر التقرير من ان سوء استخدام الأنهار والمياه الجوفية والتلوث والتبذير وتزايد السكان والنمو الفوضوي للمدن , كل ذلك من شأنه ان يجعل الشح المائي » اقل من 1000 متر مكعب سنوياً للفرد « الذي يطال 250 مليون نسمة في 26 بلداً , ويتحول الى » ظمأ هائل « يطال ثلثي سكان الأرض بحلول عام 2050 ولكن يؤكد التقرير ان الوضع يمكن ان يتحسن بشكل جذري وبوسائل بسيطة حتى في اكثر البلدان فقراً كتعقيم المياه بالكلور وغيره , والنظافة الشخصية من دون انتظار وانشاء شبكات متطورة في التوزيع والري والمعالجة والتنقية بحيث تكون المياه غير ملوثة وصالحة للشرب .‏
> عن اهمية عملية تعقيم المياه , وانواع الطرق المتبعة في ذلك , تحدث الدكتور المهندس جوزيف مخائيل - استاذ بكلية الهندسة المدنية في جامعة البعث - فقال:‏
> ...


مساء الخير يا دكتور جمال
ما زلنا نستفيد من مشاركاتك .
التعقيم لا يكون بغرض الإقلال من نسب الميكروبات فالتعقيم فى أساسه القضاء التام على الجراثيم بجميع أنواعها ( البكتريا / الريكتسيا / الفيروسات / وكذا الطفيليات والفطريات ) بينما التطهير هو الذى ينطبق عليه الإقلال من نسبة الجراثيم . ويحدث بعد التعقيم أن ترتفع نسب الجراثيم بسبب وجود تلوث بشبكات المياه وتضمن نسبة النصف جزء فى المليون من الكلور الحر المتبقى بالمياه بعد التعقيم القضاء على الميكروبات ولكن للأسف لطول شبكات المياه تقل نسبة الكلور خاصة فى نهاية الشبكات وهنا يكون التلوث الميكروبى المتسبب فى حدوث الأمراض المعدية المعوية .
طرق تعقيم المياه كثيرة ومنها الغليان كما أشرت سيادتك مع وجود طرق تعقيم فردية معروفة بالقوات المسلحة مثل طريقة الكرونة وفوق الكرونة وهذا على سبيل المثال لا الحصر . مع ضرورة أن نفرق بين مسحوق تعقيم المياه المستخدم لغرض التعقيم والمسحوق الخاص بتعقيم خزانات وصهاريج المياه .
أما فكرة إنشاء بنك دولى للمياه أعتقد أنها فكرة نبيلة وإن كانت صعبة التطبيق .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ المهندس / عاطف هلال
الخريطة التى تفضلت سيادتك بنشرها عن أماكن التلوث مرعبة وتاشير لخطورة الموقف بالفعل ولا أعلم لماذا تسكت الدولة عن إتخاذ الإجراءات الوقائية للقضاء على بؤر التلوث .



> الأستاذ المهندس/ عاطف هلال 
> إلحاقا بخريطة تلوث مجرى نهر النيل بمصر بالمداخلة السابقة ومن كتابات سابقة بالمنتدى :
> نبدأ بالإنجازات والأنشطة المخططة لحمايته :
> 
> صدر القانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 خاصا بحماية الشواطئ والبيئة البحرية من التلوث ومكملا للقانون 48 لسنة 1982 الخاص بحماية نهر النيل .
> وخلال عام 2000/2001أعلنت وزارة البيئة المصرية بوجوب خلو مجرى النهر من كافة المخلفات الصناعية الناتجة عن صرف عدد 34 شركة صناعية كبرى بما يقدر بحوالى 100 مليون متر مكعب منالسموم فى مجرى النهر . وتشكلت لجان من وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى وشرطة المسحاتالمائية لمراقبة التهر ورصد المخالفات وضبطها .. والخريطة الموضحة بالمداخلة السابقة تبين مواقع معظم تلك المصانع على ضفتى النهر .
> 
> ووضعت وزارة البيئة برنامجا يتم تنفيذه على أربعة مراحل لحماية النهر من التلوث :
> 
> ...


ممتاز أن نصدر التنشريعات والقوانين الخاصة بحماية نهر النيل بصفة خاصة وحماية البيئة بصفة عامة ولكن !!! متابعة التانفيذ عندنا دائماً تتوقف بعد صدمة الحماس الأولى
فى صيف عام 2000 تم نشر دراسة بمواصفات مياه النيل ودرجة صلاحيتها للإستخدامات المختلفة عن طريق معامل وزارة البيئة بالتعاون مع وزارة الرى ، وغطت الدراسة مياه النهر من حلوان حتى مصباته فى رشيد ودمياط ، ولم أتمكن من الحصول على تلك الدراسة أو نتائجها للأسف (حتى الآن) .

أعتقد أن الأمر يا استاذى لم يتعدى الدراسة التى أعقبها تشكيل لجان أنبثقت منها لجان حتى نامت الدراسة فوق أى رف يعلوها التراب .



> احياة لمن تنادى .. كما أن المشكلة هى ضياع المسئولية عن حماية النيل بين وزارة البيئة ووزارة الرى والمجالس المحلية وشرطة المسطحات المائية .. وأخيراعدم الثقة فى بيانات الحكومة .


المسئولية عن حماية النيل مسئولية مشتركة بين الدولة والمواطنين وأعضاء مجلس الشعب تكلموا ولكنهم لم يستخدموا سلطتهم التشريعية فى محاسبة السلطة التنفيذية لذا ظل الحال كما هو .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *(أيضا من كتابات سابقة لى بالمنتدى)* 
> ... اليوم أحاول أن أنهى موضوع التلوث لكى أبدأ موضوعا جديدا حول أحوال النيل وموارد مصر المائية . ونعلم أن هناك أربع بحيرات تقع كلها شمال الدلتا ، هم بحيرات المنزلة والبرلس وإدكو ومريوط ، ونعلم أن مدينة بورسعيد محصورة بين البحر وبحيرة المنزلة ، وقد اقتطع أهالى بورسعيد مساحات كبيرة من شمال البحيرة وردموها ليزرعوا فيها مبانيهم الخرسانية ، وقلدهم فى ذلك أهالى مدينتى المنزلة والمطرية دقهلية جنوب البحيرة ..
> 
> بحيرة المنزلة هى أكبر البحيرات الأربعة المذكورة ويبلغ مساحتها 1710 كم مربع ، وتقطعها قناة السويس فى الجزء الشرقى منها ... وكان إنتاجها من الأسماك 34% من الأسماك المستهلكة فى السوق المحلى عام 1976 ،وأصبحت تلك النسبة 28% عام 1998 .. ولاتوجد إحصائيات بعد ذلك للأسف ، إلا أن هذه النسبة فى هبوط مستمر يقترب من حالة الإنعدام .. ومع ذلك فإن إنتاج بحيرة المنزلة من الأسماك مازال يمثل حوالى 50% من الإنتاج الكلى للأربع بحيرات .. بما يعنى أن الإنتاج الكلى لتلك البحيرات من الثروة السمكية أصبح هزيلا كنتيجة مباشرة للتلوث الذى أصاب تلك البحيرات .
> وتأنى مياه بحيرة المنزلة من تسعة مصارف وترع أهمها مصرف فارسكور ومصرف السرو ومصرف الباجوس ومصرف أبو غريدة ومصرف بحر البقر . وتتصل البحيرة بالبحر الأبيض لتصب فيه نفاياتها التى جمعتها من المصارف عن طريق ثلاث قنوات (بوغاز) ، أهمهما بوغاز الجميل .
> وتزداد نوعية المياه فى بحيرة المنزلة سوءا مع الأيام نتيجة لصب المصارف المذكوره بمياهها المحملة بسموم المبيدات الحشرية والأسمدة الكيماوية المنصرفة من صرف الأراضى الزراعية ، وكذلك بسموم صرف نفايات المصانع المقامة ابتداءا من القاهرة وعلى طول فرع دمياط حتى نقط صب المصارف فى البحيرة ، وكذلك بسموم الصرف الصحى للمدن والتجمعات السكنية .. كما أن نوعية المياه ازدادت سوءا بعد أن تم تحويل جزء من مياه النيل لترعة السلام لزوم رى أراضى مشروع استصلاح الأراضى فى شمال سيناء ، مما أدى إلى عدم تخفيف الملوثات الواصلة إلى البحيرة .. وأدى كل ذلك إلى تلوث أسماك البحيرة بالمعادن الثقيلة والمبيدات الحشرية وسموم الصرف الصحى ، مما أدى إلى تعرض من يتناولها إلى الإصابة بكثير من الأمراض ، كما أدى إلى انقراض الأنواع الجيدة من الأسماك من البحيرة واختفاء الجمبرى والكابوريا والسردين وهروب معظم الطيور التى كانت تتميز بها منطقة البحيرة فى مواسم هجرتها السنوية وأشهرها طيور البط والسمان .. وتعطل كثير من الصيادين عن العمل وزادت نسبة إصاباتهم بالأمراض المتوطنة نتيجة نزولهم للصيد فى البحيرة ونتيجة تناولهم تلك الأسماك التى تمثل الغذاء الرئيسى لهم .. وأصبح الماء فى بحيرة المنزلة راكدا متعفنا له رائحة الحيوانات النافقة الميتة .
> 
> 
> *وماذا فعلت الحكومة لإنقاذ بحيرة المنزلة .. ؟*
> ...


لا أجد ما أعلق به على مشاركتك يا استاذى الفاضل سوى حزنى على بحيراتنا المصرية وعلى سكوت الدولة على مافيا أستغلال البحيرات وردم أجزاء كبيرة منها مما تسبب فى تلوثها ونفوق معظم ثروتها السمكية كما أن الباقى من هذه الثروة ملوث بالطفيليات خاصة طفيل الهتروفس فى اسماك بحيرة المنزلة .
طبعاً أنت تذكر ما حدث من تطوير لبحيرة البردويل أثناء أستيلاء إسرائيل عليها حتى أن أسماكها كانت تصدر طازجة بالطائرات من البحيرة لأوربا ثم عاد حال البحيرة ليتزامل مع أحوال باقى بحيراتنا بعد أن عادت الينا .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

لى عودة بمشيئة الله مع باقى المشاركات وكلها مفيدة .

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> د
> 
> أما فكرة إنشاء بنك دولى للمياه أعتقد أنها فكرة نبيلة وإن كانت صعبة التطبيق .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


نعم صعبة التطبيق
لأننا الفراعنه
وإحنا اللي دهنا الهوا دوكو
وكمان اللي عبينا الهوا في قزازات
وخلونا لغايه مايخربوها ويقعدوا علي تلها
ودقي يا مزيكا
وجفل يا بوي موضوع تلوث الميه
وخش علي تلوث الهوا 
وشوف اليهود بيعملوا إييه

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdbxOoaxL5c[/ame]

----------


## القواس

*السلام عليكم

أليس ماء المجاري يفترض استخدامه في المحاصيل الشجريه غير المأكوله
مثل الليف و الكتان و القطن
التي لا تتدخل مع صحة الانسان
يبقى الفاضل كلام جرايد فقط لا غير*

*فاصل و نعود للبحث نقطه نقطه*

----------


## the_chemist

> بالله عليك مزيد من التفاصيل هل هذه الخطوط معدنيه وهل يتم حمايتها من التآكل بالدهان والحماية الكاثودية أم لا؟!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



السلام عليكم

رمضان كريم يادكتور

حالياً تُستخدم المواسير البلاستيكية في خطوط المياه في معظم القرى

أما موضوع الحماية الكاثودية بالدهانات وغيره 

فأنت مهندس وأكثر دراية من غيرك بما يحدث في هذه المناقصات التى كانت نتيجتها 

كرباج ورا ياسطى
وقد تخلفنا نتيجة قانون الأرخص يكسب حتى ولو كانت النتيجة موت شعب مصر بأكمله وبينا نستورد شعب من الصين بكارتونته

فكراسة الشروط مليانة بالمواصفات والمقايسات وخلافه

ويدخل المقاول من دول وكاتب أنه هينفذ كل البنود والشروط وبمبلغ خيالي يعرف القائمون علي المشروع بإستحالة تنفيذ المشروع بهذا المبلغ ورغم ذلك يقبلوا عطاءه 

وعند التسليم تخرج البوكسات "boxes" من الدرج للدرج مباشرة فتعمى الأبصار والقلوب التى في الصدور ويتسلم المهندسون المشروع وأن كل شئ مطابق للشروط

والنتيجة

كرباج ورا ياسطى
شكراً

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

طالما الأمر كذلك والكل راشي والكل مرتشي....أين القوات المسلحة المصرية وهي التي عبرت في ١٩٧٣  لتتولي بل لتعلنها حربا علي تلوث البحيرات المصرية لنتمكن من تصدير الأسماك إلي دول الإتحاد الأوروبي كما كانت تفعل إسرائيل أثناء إحتلالها لسيناء أو إذا كان هذا الحل غير مقنع لقواتنا المسلحة لإنشغالها بأمور أهم فلنسلم كل بحيراتنا الشمالية إلي إسرائيل لتقوم بالواجب بالنيابة عننا!

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rnim95e-EkI[/ame]

[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-WMRoyiEZ0[/ame]

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> الأمن المائى لمصر هو من الأمور شديدة الخطورة ليس لمصر فحسب بل لكل الدول
> 
> وما نراه من تداعيات للأحداث الآن ومواقف دول حوض النيل يدل بشكل واضح وبالغ الخطورة علي تدخل الصهاينة بشكل مباشر وشديد الخطورة لجعل مصر من الدول الفقيرة مائياً.
> 
> تلوث مياه الشرب هو من الأمور التى لابد من تداركها وبسرعة
> 
> الدكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى تحدث عن خطورة الكلور
> ...


الصديق العزيز / الكيماوى
اشكرك على تفاعلك الدائم معنا . الزير وترشيح المياه أفضل من المرشحات التى تباع حالياً والتى تحتاج لتغيير الشمعة كل فترة ولكن المشكلة فى حجم الزير .

ينص القانون على أن يكون مستوى منسوب شبكات المياه أعلى من شبكات الصرف الصحى وأن يكون هناك مسافة تضمن عدم أختلاط المياه المتسربة من شبكة الصرف الصحى لشبكة مياه الشرب ولكننا للأسف نجد العكس فى كثير من قرانا بل وأحياء القاهرة وإذا زرت منطقة عزبة النخل فستجد ذلك واضح من أول منطقة مزلقان  قطار السويس وحتى منطقة محطة مترو الأنفاق بعزبة النخل حيث تطفح المياه فى الشوارع بصفة مستمرة وتهدد أساسات المنازل .
أما عن أستبدال الكلور بوسائل اخرى مثل الأوزون أو الأشعة فوق البنفسجية فنحن نأمل أنم يتم ذلك فى القريب العاجل .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *السلام عليكم
> 
> أليس ماء المجاري يفترض استخدامه في المحاصيل الشجريه غير المأكوله
> مثل الليف و الكتان و القطن
> التي لا تتدخل مع صحة الانسان
> يبقى الفاضل كلام جرايد فقط لا غير*
> 
> *فاصل و نعود للبحث نقطه نقطه*


مرحبا بالدكتور القواس . ماء المجارى ومياه الصرف الصحى بصفة عامة يفترض أن يتم لها معالجة فى محطات مخصصة لذلك قبل استخدامها فى رى المحاصيل الشجرية الغير منتجة لأى مواد غذائية . للأسف فأن عدد وحدات المعالجة فى مصر قليل جداً وإن كان عائده يغطى تكاليفه فى فترة قصيرة .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

من جريدة الأهرام
44835	‏السنة 133-العدد	2009	سبتمبر	7	‏17من رمضان 1430 هـ	الأثنين

الكود‏..‏ لعلاج مياه الصرف‏!‏
الصرف الصحي لا يغطي أكثر من‏11 %‏ من القري بحلول عام‏2010‏
تحقيق‏:‏ ماري يعقوب
ربما لا يعلم الكثيرون أن هناك كودا مصريا يطبق علي مياه الصرف بأنواعها الصحي والزراعي والصناعي لضمان تحليل نوعية المياه قبل إلقائها في المصارف والشبكات‏.‏

هذا الكود تم إعداده من قبل لجنة من المتخصصين بالوزارات المعنية منها الإسكان والزراعة والري والبيئة والمراكز البحثية ومهمته تصنيف المياه قبل صرفها‏,‏ ويحدد الأغراض التي يمكن أن تستخدم فيها مرة أخري ـ في حالة الاستخدام ـ وقد أطلق الكود عام‏2005‏ كما تقول دكتورة أميمة صلاح الدين رئيس مركز بحوث البناء السابق ورئيس اللجنة المعدة للكود‏,‏ ورئيس تفتيش المباني بوزارة الإسكان حاليا‏..‏ والكود المصري أكثر صرامة من أي كود مطبق في أي دولة أوروبية فيما يختص بإعادة استخدام المياه مشيرة إلي أن اللجنة التي أعدت هذا الكود استرشدت بكودات الدول المتقدمة‏,‏ حيث تم إخراج هذا الكود المصري بعد دراسة استغرقت أكثر من عام وضمت اللجنة أبرز المتخصصين من كل الوزارات المعنية‏,‏ والمراكز البحثية حتي خرج الكود متوافقا مع المناخ المصري العام‏..‏

فعلي الرغم من أن الدول المتقدمة تستخدم مياه الصرف المعالجة في الزراعات كما يحدث في بعض الولايات المتحدة ودول مجاورة مثل إسرائيل وذلك بنص الأكواد الصادرة عنها إلا أن الكود المصري يمنع تماما وبشكل قاطع استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة في أي من المحاصيل أو المزروعات أو الأشجار المثمرة التي يتناولها الإنسان يقتصر استخدام هذه المياه علي ري الأشجار الخشبية‏.‏

وهذا من قبيل الخوف علي صحة وسلامة الإنسان المصري ومع ذلك لا يعني هذا الحذر كوننا نقوم بإهدار هذه المياه‏.‏

ويضيف هناك محطات معالجة بمصر تطبق الكود وتخضع لإشراف الدولة بحسب المعايير والجدول المعني بتصنيف واستخدام المياه المعالجة‏,‏ والجهات التي تستخدم هذا الكود هي الري والزراعة والبيئة وهو ملزم لكل الجهات‏,‏ ولا أحد يخالفه إلا من يخالف القانون‏,‏ ونحن كوزارة الإسكان أعددنا الكود حيث إن الكودات المصرية طبقا للقانون المصري يصدرها وزير الإسكان بمشاركة الجهات المعنية الأخري‏,‏ ولكل وزارة مهمة حيث تقوم وزارة الري بتحديد درجات المياه‏,‏ بينما تقوم البيئة بتحديد نوعية المياه والتحاليل‏,‏ والزراعة تحدد المزروعات التي تروي بها هذه المياه‏,‏ إلا أن ما يحدث من قبل بعض المواطنين ضعاف النفوس يعد ضربا من العشوائية تستلزم الحزم وتطبيق القانون‏.‏

وعن واقع الحال‏,‏ فإن التقارير الرسمية الصادرة عن الجهات المعنية تؤكد أن القوانين لا تطبق وأن الصرف الزراعي يعتبر من أهم مصادر تلوث المجاري المائية حيث يشير تقرير حالة البيئة في مصر الصادر عن وزارة البيئة في مايو‏2009‏ إلي أن الملوثات البيولوجية والكيميائية تعتبر أهم ملوثات مياه الصرف الصحي المجمعة من نحو‏5‏ آلاف حوض تجميع بالقري النائية تصب مباشرة دون معالجة في شبكة المصارف الزراعية بالإضافة إلي مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة ثانويا أو غير المعالجة من شبكات صرف المدن الكبري‏.‏

كما يؤكد التقرير معاناة مصر من وجود فجوة في التغطية بشبكات الصرف الصحي بين المدن والقري‏,‏ حيث بلغت نسبة التغطية بخدمة الصرف الصحي علي مستوي المدن بعد نهاية المشروعات التي يجري تنفيذها‏100%,‏ بينما علي مستوي القري فإن النسبة لا تتجاوز‏11%‏ وذلك بنهاية عام‏2010,‏ بينما من المتوقع أن تصل نسبة التغطية إلي‏40%‏ بالقري بحلول‏2012,‏ وذلك بحسب الإستراتيجية القومية للصرف الصحي للقري والبرنامج الانتخابي للسيد رئيس الجمهورية‏.‏

والخطوة نفسها ترد م الصرف الصناعي الذي يعد أحد المصادر الرئيسية لتلوث مياه نهر النيل والترع والمصارف الذي قد يصل إلي المياه الجوفية في حالة صرفها علي التربة أو حقنها في باطن الأرض بالمخالفة للقانون‏,‏ حيث يشير التقرير البيئي ـ كما يقول المقدم ياسر خليل بشرطة المسطحات المائية ـ إلي أن مياه الصرف الصناعي تحتوي علي العديد من المركبات العضوية وغير العضوية والمعادن الثقيلة التي تضر بالصحة العامة وتقف حائلا دون الاستخدام الأمثل لبعض المصادر المائية‏,‏ وأن إجمالي المنشآت التي تقع علي النيل أو المجاري المائية يصل إلي‏129‏ منشأة منها‏102‏ منشأة تصرف مخلفاتها التي تقدر بـ‏4.047‏ مليار متر مكعب علي نهر النيل بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر منها ما أوقف الصرف منه بفضل حملات التفتيش المستمرة والتوعية ومنها ما يصرف في حدود المسموح بها في القانون رقم‏48‏ لسنة‏1982‏ بشأن حماية نهر النيل والمجاري المائية وقانون حماية البيئة رقم‏4‏ لسنة‏1994.‏

ويضيف أنه تم إيقاف الصرف الصناعي الملوث لنهر النيل لنحو‏65‏ منشأة كانت تصب‏447.44‏ مليون متر مكعب‏,‏ كما يتم حاليا إيقاف الصرف المخالف لعدد‏20‏ منشأة لديها خطة لتوفيق أوضاعها البيئية‏,‏ وهناك‏10‏ منشآت تقوم بالصرف المخالف علي نهر النيل وليست لديها خطة لتوفيق أوضاعها البيئية‏,‏ حيث تم إنذار هذه الشركات لتقديم خطة لتوفيق أوضاعها البيئية خلال‏60‏ يوما من تاريخ الإنذار قبل إحالتها للنيابة العامة طبقا للقانون وهناك‏14‏ منشأة صناعية و‏13‏ محطة كهرباء تصرف مياه تبريد تعد مطابقة للحدود المسموح بها قانونا‏.‏

بينما يري اللواء عاطف يعقوب مدير إدارة التفتيش البيئي بوزارة البيئة أن الحملات المستمرة التي تقوم بها الإدارة بالمشاركة مع شرطة البيئة والمسطحات المائية تقوم بضبط المخالفات بشكل يومي‏..‏ خاصة بالنسبة للعائمات حيث يوجد نحو‏300‏ فندق عائم يعمل ما بين الأقصر وأسوان وهي طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم‏48‏ لسنة‏1982‏ لديها وحدات لمعالجة المخلفات السائلة إلا أن معظم وحدات المعالجة في تلك الفنادق لا تعمل بالكفاءة المطلوبة‏,‏ مما يؤدي إلي عدم مطابقة المياه المعالجة للحدود المسموح بها والواردة في القانون‏,‏

بالإضافة إلي أن المراسي النهرية المعدة لاستقبال المخلفات السائلة من العائمات النهرية لا تفي باحتياجات العائمات الموجودة ومن ثم تم إعداد خطط قصيرة الأمد لتحسين كفاءة وحدات المعالجة بالتنسيق مع ملاك العائمات‏,‏ وأخري طويلة الأمد للعمل علي التوسع في إنشاء المراسي النهرية المجهزة لاستقبال المخلفات السائلة من العائمات‏,‏ وكذلك يتم التنسيق حاليا لإنشاء مرسي جديد بالأقصر بطول‏3.5‏ كيلو متر ومرسي علي كورنيش أسوان مزود بخدمات الصرف الصحي ومرسي آخر بمدينة إدفو بطلو‏1292‏ مترا‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي‏60‏ مرسي مجمعة بطول‏4.8‏ كيلو متر علي كونيش أسوان الجديد‏.‏

من هنا يضع التقرير رؤيته المستقبلية للسياسات المائية مشيرا إلي ضرورة وضع خطة للكوارث البيئية المائية علي المستوي القومي لحماية مياه النيل بالنهر وفروعه من جميع الملوثات‏.‏

----------


## سيد جعيتم

من جريدة الأهرام
44835	‏السنة 133-العدد	2009	سبتمبر	7	‏17من رمضان 1430 هـ	الأثنين

الكود‏..‏ لعلاج مياه الصرف‏!‏
الصرف الصحي لا يغطي أكثر من‏11 %‏ من القري بحلول عام‏2010‏
تحقيق‏:‏ ماري يعقوب
ربما لا يعلم الكثيرون أن هناك كودا مصريا يطبق علي مياه الصرف بأنواعها الصحي والزراعي والصناعي لضمان تحليل نوعية المياه قبل إلقائها في المصارف والشبكات‏.‏

هذا الكود تم إعداده من قبل لجنة من المتخصصين بالوزارات المعنية منها الإسكان والزراعة والري والبيئة والمراكز البحثية ومهمته تصنيف المياه قبل صرفها‏,‏ ويحدد الأغراض التي يمكن أن تستخدم فيها مرة أخري ـ في حالة الاستخدام ـ وقد أطلق الكود عام‏2005‏ كما تقول دكتورة أميمة صلاح الدين رئيس مركز بحوث البناء السابق ورئيس اللجنة المعدة للكود‏,‏ ورئيس تفتيش المباني بوزارة الإسكان حاليا‏..‏ والكود المصري أكثر صرامة من أي كود مطبق في أي دولة أوروبية فيما يختص بإعادة استخدام المياه مشيرة إلي أن اللجنة التي أعدت هذا الكود استرشدت بكودات الدول المتقدمة‏,‏ حيث تم إخراج هذا الكود المصري بعد دراسة استغرقت أكثر من عام وضمت اللجنة أبرز المتخصصين من كل الوزارات المعنية‏,‏ والمراكز البحثية حتي خرج الكود متوافقا مع المناخ المصري العام‏..‏

فعلي الرغم من أن الدول المتقدمة تستخدم مياه الصرف المعالجة في الزراعات كما يحدث في بعض الولايات المتحدة ودول مجاورة مثل إسرائيل وذلك بنص الأكواد الصادرة عنها إلا أن الكود المصري يمنع تماما وبشكل قاطع استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة في أي من المحاصيل أو المزروعات أو الأشجار المثمرة التي يتناولها الإنسان يقتصر استخدام هذه المياه علي ري الأشجار الخشبية‏.‏

وهذا من قبيل الخوف علي صحة وسلامة الإنسان المصري ومع ذلك لا يعني هذا الحذر كوننا نقوم بإهدار هذه المياه‏.‏

ويضيف هناك محطات معالجة بمصر تطبق الكود وتخضع لإشراف الدولة بحسب المعايير والجدول المعني بتصنيف واستخدام المياه المعالجة‏,‏ والجهات التي تستخدم هذا الكود هي الري والزراعة والبيئة وهو ملزم لكل الجهات‏,‏ ولا أحد يخالفه إلا من يخالف القانون‏,‏ ونحن كوزارة الإسكان أعددنا الكود حيث إن الكودات المصرية طبقا للقانون المصري يصدرها وزير الإسكان بمشاركة الجهات المعنية الأخري‏,‏ ولكل وزارة مهمة حيث تقوم وزارة الري بتحديد درجات المياه‏,‏ بينما تقوم البيئة بتحديد نوعية المياه والتحاليل‏,‏ والزراعة تحدد المزروعات التي تروي بها هذه المياه‏,‏ إلا أن ما يحدث من قبل بعض المواطنين ضعاف النفوس يعد ضربا من العشوائية تستلزم الحزم وتطبيق القانون‏.‏

وعن واقع الحال‏,‏ فإن التقارير الرسمية الصادرة عن الجهات المعنية تؤكد أن القوانين لا تطبق وأن الصرف الزراعي يعتبر من أهم مصادر تلوث المجاري المائية حيث يشير تقرير حالة البيئة في مصر الصادر عن وزارة البيئة في مايو‏2009‏ إلي أن الملوثات البيولوجية والكيميائية تعتبر أهم ملوثات مياه الصرف الصحي المجمعة من نحو‏5‏ آلاف حوض تجميع بالقري النائية تصب مباشرة دون معالجة في شبكة المصارف الزراعية بالإضافة إلي مياه الصرف الصحي المعالجة ثانويا أو غير المعالجة من شبكات صرف المدن الكبري‏.‏

كما يؤكد التقرير معاناة مصر من وجود فجوة في التغطية بشبكات الصرف الصحي بين المدن والقري‏,‏ حيث بلغت نسبة التغطية بخدمة الصرف الصحي علي مستوي المدن بعد نهاية المشروعات التي يجري تنفيذها‏100%,‏ بينما علي مستوي القري فإن النسبة لا تتجاوز‏11%‏ وذلك بنهاية عام‏2010,‏ بينما من المتوقع أن تصل نسبة التغطية إلي‏40%‏ بالقري بحلول‏2012,‏ وذلك بحسب الإستراتيجية القومية للصرف الصحي للقري والبرنامج الانتخابي للسيد رئيس الجمهورية‏.‏

والخطوة نفسها ترد م الصرف الصناعي الذي يعد أحد المصادر الرئيسية لتلوث مياه نهر النيل والترع والمصارف الذي قد يصل إلي المياه الجوفية في حالة صرفها علي التربة أو حقنها في باطن الأرض بالمخالفة للقانون‏,‏ حيث يشير التقرير البيئي ـ كما يقول المقدم ياسر خليل بشرطة المسطحات المائية ـ إلي أن مياه الصرف الصناعي تحتوي علي العديد من المركبات العضوية وغير العضوية والمعادن الثقيلة التي تضر بالصحة العامة وتقف حائلا دون الاستخدام الأمثل لبعض المصادر المائية‏,‏ وأن إجمالي المنشآت التي تقع علي النيل أو المجاري المائية يصل إلي‏129‏ منشأة منها‏102‏ منشأة تصرف مخلفاتها التي تقدر بـ‏4.047‏ مليار متر مكعب علي نهر النيل بشكل مباشر أو غير مباشر منها ما أوقف الصرف منه بفضل حملات التفتيش المستمرة والتوعية ومنها ما يصرف في حدود المسموح بها في القانون رقم‏48‏ لسنة‏1982‏ بشأن حماية نهر النيل والمجاري المائية وقانون حماية البيئة رقم‏4‏ لسنة‏1994.‏

ويضيف أنه تم إيقاف الصرف الصناعي الملوث لنهر النيل لنحو‏65‏ منشأة كانت تصب‏447.44‏ مليون متر مكعب‏,‏ كما يتم حاليا إيقاف الصرف المخالف لعدد‏20‏ منشأة لديها خطة لتوفيق أوضاعها البيئية‏,‏ وهناك‏10‏ منشآت تقوم بالصرف المخالف علي نهر النيل وليست لديها خطة لتوفيق أوضاعها البيئية‏,‏ حيث تم إنذار هذه الشركات لتقديم خطة لتوفيق أوضاعها البيئية خلال‏60‏ يوما من تاريخ الإنذار قبل إحالتها للنيابة العامة طبقا للقانون وهناك‏14‏ منشأة صناعية و‏13‏ محطة كهرباء تصرف مياه تبريد تعد مطابقة للحدود المسموح بها قانونا‏.‏

بينما يري اللواء عاطف يعقوب مدير إدارة التفتيش البيئي بوزارة البيئة أن الحملات المستمرة التي تقوم بها الإدارة بالمشاركة مع شرطة البيئة والمسطحات المائية تقوم بضبط المخالفات بشكل يومي‏..‏ خاصة بالنسبة للعائمات حيث يوجد نحو‏300‏ فندق عائم يعمل ما بين الأقصر وأسوان وهي طبقا لأحكام القانون رقم‏48‏ لسنة‏1982‏ لديها وحدات لمعالجة المخلفات السائلة إلا أن معظم وحدات المعالجة في تلك الفنادق لا تعمل بالكفاءة المطلوبة‏,‏ مما يؤدي إلي عدم مطابقة المياه المعالجة للحدود المسموح بها والواردة في القانون‏,‏

بالإضافة إلي أن المراسي النهرية المعدة لاستقبال المخلفات السائلة من العائمات النهرية لا تفي باحتياجات العائمات الموجودة ومن ثم تم إعداد خطط قصيرة الأمد لتحسين كفاءة وحدات المعالجة بالتنسيق مع ملاك العائمات‏,‏ وأخري طويلة الأمد للعمل علي التوسع في إنشاء المراسي النهرية المجهزة لاستقبال المخلفات السائلة من العائمات‏,‏ وكذلك يتم التنسيق حاليا لإنشاء مرسي جديد بالأقصر بطول‏3.5‏ كيلو متر ومرسي علي كورنيش أسوان مزود بخدمات الصرف الصحي ومرسي آخر بمدينة إدفو بطلو‏1292‏ مترا‏,‏ بالإضافة إلي‏60‏ مرسي مجمعة بطول‏4.8‏ كيلو متر علي كونيش أسوان الجديد‏.‏

من هنا يضع التقرير رؤيته المستقبلية للسياسات المائية مشيرا إلي ضرورة وضع خطة للكوارث البيئية المائية علي المستوي القومي لحماية مياه النيل بالنهر وفروعه من جميع الملوثات‏.‏

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

عدنا من جديد

مع مهزلة تطبيق قانون البيئة الجديد

ففي الشركة التى كنت أعمل بها تم إنشاء محطة لمعالجة الصرف الصناعى والصحى بقرض من أحد البنوك السويسرية

وعند التنفيذ 

وآآآآآآآآآآآه من وعند التنفيذ هذه

حدثت عيوب كثيرة في التنفيذ

وتم طرد المهندس المسئول "كان مُعيناً بعقد عُرفي أقصد عقد مؤقت" لأنه تحدث لرئيس الشركة عن العيوب والمشاكل

وعلشان خاطر عيون البيزنس وخلافه تم فصل المهندس الشاب

والنتيجة

محطة مُهلهلة مياه ناتجة منها غير مطابقة للمواصفات ولا تقترب منها بأي نسبة تقارب

وعندما تأتى لجنة لسحب العينات في زيارة مفاجئة "واخد لى بالك من زيارة مفاجئة" تتم معالجات مكثفة بشكل غير طبيعي حتى تصل المواصفات للنسب المقررة

وفي النهاية

تلوث علي تلوث

وعلي رأى الكلمة العامية

طوبة علي طوبة خللي الشكلة منصوبة "الشكلة يعنى الخناقة"

وسلم لى ع المترو 

يووووه

قصدى كانون البيئة

----------


## القواس

> مرحبا بالدكتور القواس . ماء المجارى ومياه الصرف الصحى بصفة عامة يفترض أن يتم لها معالجة فى محطات مخصصة لذلك قبل استخدامها فى رى المحاصيل الشجرية الغير منتجة لأى مواد غذائية . للأسف فأن عدد وحدات المعالجة فى مصر قليل جداً وإن كان عائده يغطى تكاليفه فى فترة قصيرة .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


*السلام عليكم
أستاذنا الجليل
المعالجه التي أقصدها هي البدائيه فصل الرواسب فقط
ثم خلطه بالمياه الحلوه النصف بالنصف
و أنا عندي أرض في مطوبس و يتم ريها بتلك الطريقه منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات
لنتعامل مع الواقع و لا نتحدث عن الكمال
الحلول فقط
تحياتي*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*المرشحات الموفرة‏!‏*


 * رسائل وزارة الري الإعلامية التي تبثها قنوات التليفزيون بصورة مكثفة هي رسائل عالية التكلفة‏,‏ تذكرني بجهاز تنظيم الأسرة وحسنين ومحمدين‏,‏ والتي كانت نتيجتها صفرا كبيرا‏.‏ صحيح أن وزارة الري مسئولة عن الماء وتوزيعه‏..‏ إلخ‏,‏ لكن هذه القضية تعد قضية حياة أو موت ويجب ألا يجلس باقي المسئولين ويتمتعون بالفرجة علي سند من القول الدارج أنا ماليش دعوة مش مسئوليتي وهذه القضية وصل نصيب الفرد فيها من الماء الي‏650‏ لترا سنويا نتيجة للإنجاب بلا مبالاة واستخدام المياه بلا حساب والوصلات وأعمال السباكة الرديئة والاسترخاص واللجوء الي استيراد ماكينات الطرد‏(‏ السيفون‏)‏ رديئة الصنع وفرض رسوم جمركية مبالغ فيها علي مكونات السباكة وقد أدت الي الوضع المتدهور الحالي‏..‏ والحل؟ هو تضافر جميع الجهود لتحقيق مايلي‏:‏

أولا‏:‏ التصدي وبحزم لكن من يلوث المجاري المائية ولو في أصغر قرية غير موجودة علي الخريطة ويكون عمدتها هو المسئول الأول عنها‏.‏

ثانيا‏:‏ توفير معدات الري الحديث بكافة أنواعها حسب نوعية الأرض والمحصول‏.‏

ثالثا‏:‏ التفتيش المستمر علي السباكة بالمصالح والشركات والمدارس والجامعات وتغريم أكبر مسئول فيها في حالة  وجود تسريب‏.‏

رابعا‏:‏ التفتيش علي المنازل خارجيا وملاحظات النشع المائي الذي نراه حتي في العمارات المبنية حديثا وتغريم من لديه تسريب بغرامة موجعة‏.‏

خامسا‏:‏ عدم السماح بممارسة مهنة السباكة دون ترخيص ودون اجتياز دورة تدريبية عملية ويكون كل سباك مسئولا عن أي تركيبات أو أعمال يقوم بها لمدة لاتقل عن‏3‏ سنوات‏.‏

سادسا‏:‏ إعفاء المرشحات البلاستيكية الموفرة للماء من الرسوم الجمركية وضريبة المبيعات‏,‏ وجعل استخدامها اجباريا مبدئيا في دور العبادة والنوادي والشواطئ والمدارس والجامعات والفنادق والقري السياحية والمطاعم وبعد ذلك يكون استخدامها جبريا بالمنازل وتكون داخل كل صنابير ووصلات الاستحمام التي تباع بالأسواق وهي عملية للغاية وتعميمها في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي‏(‏ التي لاتعاني من فقر مائي‏)‏ وكذلك في استراليا والعديد من دول الخليج‏,‏ كما أنها غير مكلفة علي الاطلاق وتوفر حسب التقارير الفنية المعتمدة‏70.4%‏ من استهلاك الماء و‏28%‏ من استهلاك الطاقة‏(‏ كهرباء ـ غاز‏)‏ وقد قمنا بتجربتها في أحد فنادق شرم الشيخ وكانت النتائج مبهرة‏,‏ وأطمئن الناس أن هذه التكنولوجيا تعتمد علي ادخال نسبة كبيرة من الهواء الجوي وتجميع الرذاذ المنصرف من الصنابير في اتجاه تيار الماء‏,‏ اي ان من يستخدمها لن يشعر مطلقا بأن الماء قليل أو ان ضغط الماء ضعيف‏,‏ وإنما سيكون كالمعتاد‏.‏
 سامي عمران ـ ميلان*

من صندوق بريدى
ويقول صديقى أنها نشرت فى جريدة الأهرام وهى بالفعل


*جريدة الأهرام - بـريــد الأهــرام ـ المرشحات الموفرة‏!‏*

----------


## القواس

> *المرشحات الموفرة‏!‏*
> 
> 
>  * رسائل وزارة الري الإعلامية التي تبثها قنوات التليفزيون بصورة مكثفة هي رسائل عالية التكلفة‏,‏ تذكرني بجهاز تنظيم الأسرة وحسنين ومحمدين‏,‏ والتي كانت نتيجتها صفرا كبيرا‏.‏ صحيح أن وزارة الري مسئولة عن الماء وتوزيعه‏..‏ إلخ‏,‏ لكن هذه القضية تعد قضية حياة أو موت ويجب ألا يجلس باقي المسئولين ويتمتعون بالفرجة علي سند من القول الدارج أنا ماليش دعوة مش مسئوليتي وهذه القضية وصل نصيب الفرد فيها من الماء الي‏650‏ لترا سنويا نتيجة للإنجاب بلا مبالاة واستخدام المياه بلا حساب والوصلات وأعمال السباكة الرديئة والاسترخاص واللجوء الي استيراد ماكينات الطرد‏(‏ السيفون‏)‏ رديئة الصنع وفرض رسوم جمركية مبالغ فيها علي مكونات السباكة وقد أدت الي الوضع المتدهور الحالي‏..‏ والحل؟ هو تضافر جميع الجهود لتحقيق مايلي‏:‏
> 
> أولا‏:‏ التصدي وبحزم لكن من يلوث المجاري المائية ولو في أصغر قرية غير موجودة علي الخريطة ويكون عمدتها هو المسئول الأول عنها‏.‏
> 
> ثانيا‏:‏ توفير معدات الري الحديث بكافة أنواعها حسب نوعية الأرض والمحصول‏.‏
> 
> ...


*الأحلام الورديه 
ده أسم المقال
المطلوب ايه ترشيد الاستهلاك و أهاتي مع 80 مليون فرد الغبي فيهم و المتخلف و الغير مبالي
ولا أخليني مع الواقع المفروض على كمية ماء ملوثه مطلوب اعادة تدويرها للأستخدام الزراعي ؟؟

و ثمن القلتر كم ان شاء الله
لأن قلب الفلتر الناشونال ب 60 جنيه لسه مغيره امبارح
و استهلاك كهرباء ايه المفروض الرفع من المحطات يزيد مش كله على دمغنا
دمتم بخير*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الأحلام الورديه 
> ده أسم المقال
> المطلوب ايه ترشيد الاستهلاك و أهاتي مع 80 مليون فرد الغبي فيهم و المتخلف و الغير مبالي
> ولا أخليني مع الواقع المفروض على كمية ماء ملوثه مطلوب اعادة تدويرها للأستخدام الزراعي ؟؟
> 
> و ثمن القلتر كم ان شاء الله
> لأن قلب الفلتر الناشونال ب 60 جنيه لسه مغيره امبارح
> و استهلاك كهرباء ايه المفروض الرفع من المحطات يزيد مش كله على دمغنا
> دمتم بخير*



 :Love: أخي العزيز دكتور القواس
واضح من  مشاركتك هذه أن الصيام والحكومه عاملين عمايلهم معاك 
بمناسبة المرشحات الموفره إييه لزمة إقتباس المقال كله في مشاركتك فحين تعليقك يدوبك ٨ أسطر إحنا نوفر فيإستخدام المنتدي لأن الحمل زاد عليه وأعطاله  كترت بشكل مزعج

 


> رسالة إدارية    
>    المزود (server ) مشغول جداً في هذه اللحظة. الرجاء أعد المحاولة لاحقاً.

----------


## القواس

> أخي العزيز دكتور القواس
> واضح من  مشاركتك هذه أن الصيام والحكومه عاملين عمايلهم معاك 
> بمناسبة المرشحات الموفره إييه لزمة إقتباس المقال كله في مشاركتك فحين تعليقك يدوبك ٨ أسطر إحنا نوفر فيإستخدام المنتدي لأن الحمل زاد عليه وأعطاله  كترت بشكل مزعج


هو بعد خلط الماء بالهواء زي محطات غسيل السيارات
ثمن الهواء الليي عيعدي في العداد على مين ان شاء الله
و لا حنركب لكل شقه جهاز و يبقى وداعا لتوفير الكهرباء

أنا مش شايف حد بيضع حل واقعي
كله بيحلم بيقى خليني نايم :Dry:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> هو بعد خلط الماء بالهواء زي محطات غسيل السيارات
> ثمن الهواء الليي عيعدي في العداد على مين ان شاء الله
> و لا حنركب لكل شقه جهاز و يبقى وداعا لتوفير الكهرباء
> 
> أنا مش شايف حد بيضع حل واقعي
> كله بيحلم بيقى خليني نايم








> *
> 
> **والحل؟ هو تضافر جميع الجهود لتحقيق مايلي‏:‏
> 
> أولا‏:‏ التصدي وبحزم لكن من يلوث المجاري المائية ولو في أصغر قرية غير موجودة علي الخريطة ويكون عمدتها هو المسئول الأول عنها‏.‏
> 
> ثانيا‏:‏ توفير معدات الري الحديث بكافة أنواعها حسب نوعية الأرض والمحصول‏.‏
> 
> ثالثا‏:‏ التفتيش المستمر علي السباكة بالمصالح والشركات والمدارس والجامعات وتغريم أكبر مسئول فيها في حالة  وجود تسريب‏.‏
> ...



صحيح شعب ميعجبوش العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب

سامى عمران بتاع ميلان مقدم حل متجرب من 6 بنود
مسكت وشبطت فى البند السادس فقط
ماذا عن البنود الخمسه هل هى الأخرى حلولا لا تعجبك؟!

----------


## القواس

> صحيح شعب ميعجبوش العجب ولا الصيام فى رجب
> 
> سامى عمران بتاع ميلان مقدم حل متجرب من 6 بنود
> مسكت وشبطت فى البند السادس فقط
> ماذا عن البنود الخمسه هل هى الأخرى حلولا لا تعجبك؟!


*أنت تؤمر بس يا أستاذي العزيز

أولا‏:‏ التصدي وبحزم لكن من يلوث المجاري المائية ولو في أصغر قرية غير موجودة علي الخريطة ويكون عمدتها هو المسئول الأول عنها‏.‏

في حالة وجود صرف صحي أصلا في القرى الاعتماد الأساسي على الطرنشات ( أبار التفتيش )
هي حجره مغلفه من خمس جوانب أما الأرضي لا  لتسريب المياه في الأرض و تقليل معدل الكسح حتى تصل المياه الى المجرى المائي

ثانيا‏:‏ توفير معدات الري الحديث بكافة أنواعها حسب نوعية الأرض والمحصول‏.‏

مش فاهم هو الأرز حزرعه بالرش كل محصول له ظروفه و ريه المهم فائدة المحصول
يعني الأرز مهم لكن بيسحب ماء كتير أمنعه و أرزع ذره و لا أستنبط أنواع جديده زي معملوا أيام يوسف والي و أدمر الزراعه لسه البحث العلمي عقيم ليصل لذلك

ثالثا‏:‏ التفتيش المستمر علي السباكة بالمصالح والشركات والمدارس والجامعات وتغريم أكبر مسئول فيها في حالة وجود تسريب‏.‏

علاقة السباكه بتلوث المجاري المائيه ايه ده بند ترشيد و ليس تلوث خارج الموضوع

رابعا‏:‏ التفتيش علي المنازل خارجيا وملاحظات النشع المائي الذي نراه حتي في العمارات المبنية حديثا وتغريم من لديه تسريب بغرامة موجعة‏.‏

لو توضحلي العلاقه أكون لك شاكرا

خامسا‏:‏ عدم السماح بممارسة مهنة السباكة دون ترخيص ودون اجتياز دورة تدريبية عملية ويكون كل سباك مسئولا عن أي تركيبات أو أعمال يقوم بها لمدة لاتقل عن‏3‏ سنوات‏.‏

السيد أبو حفيظه اعلامي رغم أنه معه الأعداديه

من رأيي خليه يزرع مكرونه هناك أحسن

الموضوع المطروح
تلوث و اعادة تدوير لأن الترشيد يبقى بأخبط راسي في الحائط*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

مشكلة الماء في مصر لا بد من معالجتها بالجمله (الأمن والتلوث معا) وليس بنظام القطاعي وفكر مقاولين التراحيل! ....



ولاأنتوا عاوزين بعد مانبني المدينه ونخلص مبانيها ...آآآخ ياااااااه  نسينا ننشأ مرافقها من كهربا وميه ومجاري وتليفونات  وأنفاق مترو..الخ وكسر يا جدع أنت وهو الأسفلت والأرصفه مره ومرتين ....وعشر مرات... وإردم وكسر وإردم وكسر وكوش وإحشي جيوبك يا مقاول أنت وهو  ...وإفتح درجك يا مهندس الحي وخليه مفتوح علي طول.....



موقف مصر الحالي
هل تواجه مشاكلها بالقطاعي وبفكر مقاولين التراحيل
أم تواجه مشاكلها بمعرفة أسبابها الجذرية
والتخلص من هذه الجذور
بالجمله وليس بالقطاعي

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *أنت تؤمر بس يا أستاذي العزيز
> 
> أولا‏:‏ التصدي وبحزم لكن من يلوث المجاري المائية ولو في أصغر قرية غير موجودة علي الخريطة ويكون عمدتها هو المسئول الأول عنها‏.‏
> 
> في حالة وجود صرف صحي أصلا في القرى الاعتماد الأساسي على الطرنشات ( أبار التفتيش )
> هي حجره مغلفه من خمس جوانب أما الأرضي لا  لتسريب المياه في الأرض و تقليل معدل الكسح حتى تصل المياه الى المجرى المائي
> 
> *



الأمر لله وحده

بصحيح لو حكومتنا شاطره بصحيح تبعت بعثه للهند تشوف هما هناك واجهوا المشكله دي إزاي في قراهم بالعقول الهندية فقط!

كنت في الماضي أطلعت علي بحث تطبيقي عن كيفية الإستفاده بمخرجات الأنسان الطبيعية في توليد طاقة كهربائية حيوية تكفي إحتياجات البيوت القرويه لعلي أجده مره أخري.....

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> عدنا من جديد
> 
> مع مهزلة تطبيق قانون البيئة الجديد
> 
> ففي الشركة التى كنت أعمل بها تم إنشاء محطة لمعالجة الصرف الصناعى والصحى بقرض من أحد البنوك السويسرية
> 
> وعند التنفيذ 
> ...


على رأى الزواوى فى مسرحية حزمنى يا بابا  ىءيوجد زرع للتفتيش وزفت للتفتيش وما أكثر التفتيش الذى يأتى دون تنبيه مسبق إلا قبلها بأسبوع أو عشرة ايام حتى نستطيع أن نلمع الأكر ونعد الوليمة للضيوف وكله تمام . فبعد تناول الطعام وأخذ الهدايا تستحى العين فى النظر للعيوب فتزداد ويعلوا أصحابها ويتولوا أعلى المناصب وبعدها يقومون هم بالتفتيش الوهمى . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *السلام عليكم
> أستاذنا الجليل
> المعالجه التي أقصدها هي البدائيه فصل الرواسب فقط
> ثم خلطه بالمياه الحلوه النصف بالنصف
> و أنا عندي أرض في مطوبس و يتم ريها بتلك الطريقه منذ أكثر من عشر سنوات
> لنتعامل مع الواقع و لا نتحدث عن الكمال
> الحلول فقط
> تحياتي*


طبعاً خلط المياه بعد فصل الرواسب أنا متأكد أنك تعلم أنه جريمة ولا يعتبر معالجة للمياه حيث أنه بعد إزالة الرواسب يجب معالجة المياه بمواد التعقيم أما خلط مياه ملوثة بأخرى حلوة فهذا يعتبر تلويث للمياه الحلوة وطبعاً الناتج الزراعى من هذه المياه الملوثة يكون ملوث ايضاً وهذا ما أطمع أن نثيره عندما نناقش تلوث الغذاء وهى المناقشة القادمة فى نفس الموضوع . على التلفاز رأيت أهلنا من الفلاحين وهم يقولون أننا عندما شكونا للمسئولين أن المياه غير كافية لرى أراضينا قالوا أروها بمياه الصرف الصحى !!!
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *المرشحات الموفرة‏!‏*
> 
> 
>  * رسائل وزارة الري الإعلامية التي تبثها قنوات التليفزيون بصورة مكثفة هي رسائل عالية التكلفة‏,‏ تذكرني بجهاز تنظيم الأسرة وحسنين ومحمدين‏,‏ والتي كانت نتيجتها صفرا كبيرا‏.‏ صحيح أن وزارة الري مسئولة عن الماء وتوزيعه‏..‏ إلخ‏,‏ لكن هذه القضية تعد قضية حياة أو موت ويجب ألا يجلس باقي المسئولين ويتمتعون بالفرجة علي سند من القول الدارج أنا ماليش دعوة مش مسئوليتي وهذه القضية وصل نصيب الفرد فيها من الماء الي‏650‏ لترا سنويا نتيجة للإنجاب بلا مبالاة واستخدام المياه بلا حساب والوصلات وأعمال السباكة الرديئة والاسترخاص واللجوء الي استيراد ماكينات الطرد‏(‏ السيفون‏)‏ رديئة الصنع وفرض رسوم جمركية مبالغ فيها علي مكونات السباكة وقد أدت الي الوضع المتدهور الحالي‏..‏ والحل؟ هو تضافر جميع الجهود لتحقيق مايلي‏:‏
> 
> أولا‏:‏ التصدي وبحزم لكن من يلوث المجاري المائية ولو في أصغر قرية غير موجودة علي الخريطة ويكون عمدتها هو المسئول الأول عنها‏.‏
> 
> ثانيا‏:‏ توفير معدات الري الحديث بكافة أنواعها حسب نوعية الأرض والمحصول‏.‏
> 
> ...


الأستاذ المهندس / جمال الشربينى
ما جئتنا به هو الحق بعينه ويعتبر من الحلول وليت المسئولين يكون لهم نفس النظرة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *الأحلام الورديه 
> ده أسم المقال
> المطلوب ايه ترشيد الاستهلاك و أهاتي مع 80 مليون فرد الغبي فيهم و المتخلف و الغير مبالي
> ولا أخليني مع الواقع المفروض على كمية ماء ملوثه مطلوب اعادة تدويرها للأستخدام الزراعي ؟؟
> 
> و ثمن القلتر كم ان شاء الله
> لأن قلب الفلتر الناشونال ب 60 جنيه لسه مغيره امبارح
> و استهلاك كهرباء ايه المفروض الرفع من المحطات يزيد مش كله على دمغنا
> دمتم بخير*


الأحلام ليست حرام يا دكتور وأدينا بنفث عن أنفسنا ونتمنى الحلول الحقيقية التى يجب أن تكون الدولة هى المسئولة عن تنفيذها على أن يكون دور المواطن إيجابياً . أما عن الغبى والمتخلف من أهلنا فيجب أن لا نيأس من الإصلاح أما من لا يبالى فعليه أن يعلم أن الخطر اصبح يطرق باب بيته .
الفلاتر الشخصية باهظة التكاليف كما أن من يروجون لها يحترف بعضهم النصب فيمرون عليك ويطلبون منك كوب ماء من الصنبور وكوب ماء من المرشح الموجود معهم ثم يضعون قطرات من مادة معهم فتجد أن ماء الصنبور قد ظهرت به عكارة والوان غريبة مقززة . وللأسف أتضح أن إتحاد المادة التى يضعونها فوق مياه الصنبور تتحد مع العناصر الطبيعية المفروض تواجدها بالمياه وتحدث ما نراه على الكوب وهذا اسلوب نصب حقيقى .
يجب على الدولة تكثيف إنتاج فلاتر المياه التى تكفى وحدة سكنية كاملة ( عمارة من عدة طزابق ) وبيعها بالتقسيط علماً بأن أنتاجها بكميات يجعل تكلفت صناعتها اقل .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

*وليه ما تكونش التنقية فى محطات المياه نفسها  وهو الاصل فى الدول المتقدمة واللى بيفهموا  قى صيانة شعوبهم* 
*اولا لان دا هايوفر على الشعب كتير جدا فى تنقية المياه وتكلفتها*
*ثانيا فى حالة حدوث اى اعطال يمكن للمهندس المسؤل التدخل ومعالجة الموقف*
*اما غير ذلك فهو ما لن يغير من الموقف شئ*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> وليه ما تكونش التنقية فى محطات المياه نفسها  وهو الاصل فى الدول المتقدمة واللى بيفهموا  قى صيانة شعوبهم* 
> *اولا لان دا هايوفر على الشعب كتير جدا فى تنقية المياه وتكلفتها*
> *ثانيا فى حالة حدوث اى اعطال يمكن للمهندس المسؤل التدخل ومعالجة الموقف*
> *اما غير ذلك فهو ما لن يغير من الموقف شئ
> *



*الدوران على طول
لنعود لنفس النقطة
*
*وكأننا بندور ونلف
جوه بيت جحا
*واللى نعيده نزيده
ونرجع نقول
*وليه متكونشى التنقية*
هى السبب
بعد ما وصلنا لمرحلة التوصيات والحلول
علشان نعالج نرجع ونقول
*وليه متكونشى التنقية*
ركزوا معانا بقه
علشان ننقل بقه
على تلوث الهوا
وتلوث السمع
وتلوث البصر

ويقول الله سبحانه وتعالى

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

وَلاَ تَقْفُ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ إِنَّ ٱلسَّمْعَ وَٱلْبَصَرَ وَٱلْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولـٰئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْؤُولاً  
الإسراء - 36

----------


## طائر الشرق

*



الدوران على طول
لنعود لنفس النقطة


*
 :l:  :l: 
يا ادى الكسوف
مش عودة لنفس النقطة ولا لف ودوران يا دكتور
الموضوع وما فيه اننا عندنا جزء من المشكلة لازم على الاقل اوضح انا باتكلم فيه
ثانيا انا شايف من وجهة نظرى ان ما طرحته اجدى وانفع والا ماكنش المفروض ادخل انطق بيه .اليس كذلك؟
ثانيا 
ما افتكرش ان لغاية دلوقت حد تعدى  مرحلة طرح المشكلة وحلها ووصل للحلول  المنتظرة  والهدافة  اللهم الا بعض  من الاقتراحات قدمها بعض  المجهولين وطرحت على القاعة السياسية هنا فى الموضوع وليست الا احلام وردية يقولها من لا يعيش فى واقع نحن نعايشه هنا
 :f2:  :f2:

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يجب على الدولة تكثيف إنتاج فلاتر المياه التى تكفى وحدة سكنية كاملة ( عمارة من عدة طزابق ) وبيعها بالتقسيط علماً بأن أنتاجها بكميات يجعل تكلفت صناعتها اقل .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير


 :f2: 
عزيزى وأخى الفاضل سيد جعيتم
نحن وصلنا إلى مرحلة يجب فيها
علينا أن ننسى تماما
أن الدوله حتعمل حاجه
فى أى حاجه
كفايه عليها مشاكلها الخارجيه
وعلى رأسها
فاروق حسنى و اليونسكو
وحماس وفتح
وخلافه
وكمان مشاكلها الداخليه
مبارك وان يستمر فى الحكم
ولا مبارك توو يورث الحكم
ونفتح المدارس ولا نقفلها

يا ريت نحل مشاكلنا ذاتيا
ونتحد مع بعض من خلال
إتحاد الملاك أو إتحاد الشاغرين
بتأسيس شركة مساهمة وطنية
من خلال الإكتتاب الوطنى
لإنتاج فلاتر المياه
ويكون دور الدوله إصدار والقوانين والتشريعات
وبس
وبالمثل يتم من خلال المزارعين والفلاحين
شركه مماثله لإنتاج مستلزمات الزراعه الصحيه
وهكذا دواليك

*نفتح ولا نقفل*
أما بالنسبه لفتح المدارس أو قفلها
ليه يعنى فى المسلسلات بس شاطرين
وفى الفضائيات منتشرين
وأهو رمضان قرب يودع
والعيد وحيعدى
ليه بقى منركزشى فى قنواتنا وفى فضائياتنا
المزروطه هنا وهناك إشى رغى وإشى رياضه
وإشى غنا وإشى فتاوى
الحل هو
نقعد العيال فى البيوت ونشغل ليهم
كل القنوات وكل الفضائيات برامج تعليميه
24 ساعه فى الــ 24 ساعه
ونوزع المدرسين والمدرسات على الأحياء
والأحياء توزعهم على البيوت بالطلب
ويبقى شعار الحزب الوطنى 
مدرس لكل بيت 
لغاية ما الفيروسات ترحل عن سمانا 


 :f2: 
وأخيرا شفتوا الصيام بيعمل إيييه فى التفكير!
 :f2:

----------


## القواس

*الساده الأفاضل
الأستاذ سيد و الدكتور جمال

مرافق الدوله تتداعى و يجب أن يكون هناك حلان
1- تطوير مرافق الدوله و هذا صعب حاليا لماذا 
هذا شيء لا يعلمه الا الله
2- الحل الأمثل هو المحاسبه الفعليه على الاستهلاك فليس واقعي أن أدفع في الصيدليه ثابت 30 جنيه شهري و في المنزل 15 جنيه مع مراعاة عدم وجود حمام حتى في الصيدليه و لا يؤخذ بقراءة العداد
فلو تمت المحاسبه على الاستهلاك الفعلي  فسيصلح كل فرد سباكته و يستخدم الماء بحرص أكبر و يقل التلوث لأن الضغط على المرافق سوف يقلل

و الله أعلم*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الساده الأفاضل
> الأستاذ سيد و الدكتور جمال
> 
> مرافق الدوله تتداعى و يجب أن يكون هناك حلان
> 1- تطوير مرافق الدوله و هذا صعب حاليا لماذا 
> هذا شيء لا يعلمه الا الله
> 2- الحل الأمثل هو المحاسبه الفعليه على الاستهلاك فليس واقعي أن أدفع في الصيدليه ثابت 30 جنيه شهري و في المنزل 15 جنيه مع مراعاة عدم وجود حمام حتى في الصيدليه و لا يؤخذ بقراءة العداد
> فلو تمت المحاسبه على الاستهلاك الفعلي  فسيصلح كل فرد سباكته و يستخدم الماء بحرص أكبر و يقل التلوث لأن الضغط على المرافق سوف يقلل
> 
> و الله أعلم*



لا سيدي الفاضل
ده مش حل أبدا
الحل هو 
طالما الدوله مش قادره
ومش نافعه
يبقي الدوله ديت
تمشي وتحل عن سمانا
وتيجي دوله تانيه
تقدر شعبها
ويكون همها الوحيد هو مصر
ومش كل همها التوريث وبس
وبكره تشوف
نتيجة وخيبة فاروق حسني 
في اليونيسكو



> _
> 
> Gro&#223;ansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:
>  Who will be the next UNESCO chief: Hosni (left) or Ferrero-Waldner?_
> 
> * Egypt's Farouk Hosni was likely to become UNESCO's first Arab chief until a controversy erupted over an anti-Israeli comment he had made. 
> Now there's another strong candidate in the mix.*



حتكون صفر جديد
جنب صفرنا القديم
بتاع المونديال
وربنا علي كل ظالم ومستكرد
لمصر ولشعب مصر


أحدث صورة للدولة المصرية الحالية
وهي راكبه مصر وشعب مصر!

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *وليه ما تكونش التنقية فى محطات المياه نفسها  وهو الاصل فى الدول المتقدمة واللى بيفهموا  قى صيانة شعوبهم* 
> *اولا لان دا هايوفر على الشعب كتير جدا فى تنقية المياه وتكلفتها*
> *ثانيا فى حالة حدوث اى اعطال يمكن للمهندس المسؤل التدخل ومعالجة الموقف*
> *اما غير ذلك فهو ما لن يغير من الموقف شئ*


نعم هذا هو الحل المفروض ولكن !! حتى يتم هذا الحل فأننا نستخدم الفلاتر الشخصية .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ  الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
أنا معك أن الدولة كاهلها مثقل بكثير من المشاكل الداخلية والخارجية ولكن هذا لا يعفيها من المسئولية فنحن الموطنين قد ننفذ حلول فردية أما الحلول الإستراتيجية فهذه مسئولية الدولة .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الأستاذ الدكتور / القواس
يتحججون بأن سبب ثبات قرأة العدادات الخاصة بالمياه هو قلة عدد الكشافين . طيب القهاوى ممتلئة بمن لا يجدون عمل . على الدولة أخذ موقف حقيقى نحو توظيف الشباب فى الماكن التى يوجد بها عجز فعلى . 
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## طائر الشرق

يا اساذ سيد 
الفلاتر الشخصية مشاكلها عظيمة جدا واحتمالات حدوث تلوث   فيها عالى جدا
وخصوصا واننا مش متمرِّسين فى معرفة  طرق التعامل بها
ويجب على الدولة  والدول اولا وثانيا وثالثا ان تكون هى  المنبع فى تنقية المياه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> الأستاذ  الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
> أنا معك أن الدولة كاهلها مثقل بكثير من المشاكل الداخلية والخارجية ولكن هذا لا يعفيها من المسئولية فنحن الموطنين قد ننفذ حلول فردية أما الحلول الإستراتيجية فهذه مسئولية الدولة .
> اشكرك ودمت بخير



بالنسبة للدولة
لا أملك إلا  أن أقول
المثل الشعبى الذى يقول
"موت يا حمار لما يجيك العليق"

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> يا اساذ سيد 
> الفلاتر الشخصية مشاكلها عظيمة جدا واحتمالات حدوث تلوث   فيها عالى جدا
> وخصوصا واننا مش مترمسين فى معرفة  طرق التعامل بها
> ويجب على الدولة  والدول اولا وثانيا وثالثا ان تكون هى  المنبع فى تنقية المياه


رغم أنا مش فاهم
يعنى إييه
مترمسين

ولكن قد تكون التنقيه
100% خروج المنبع
ولكن التلوث قد يحدث
فى شبكات المواسير
والخزانات المنزلية
لذا عليكم بـــ
"الزير والقلة"
 





ثم غلى الماء
هو الحل المقدور عليه أهلياً
بشرط البسمله
بصوت مسموع على كوب ماء تشربه
وبلاش الفلاتر ومشاكلها

----------


## القواس

> يا اساذ سيد 
> الفلاتر الشخصية مشاكلها عظيمة جدا واحتمالات حدوث تلوث   فيها عالى جدا
> وخصوصا واننا مش متمرِّسين فى معرفة  طرق التعامل بها
> ويجب على الدولة  والدول اولا وثانيا وثالثا ان تكون هى  المنبع فى تنقية المياه


قلب الفلتر و التخلص منه هو المشكله لأنه حيكون رواسب مركزه عالية السميه

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> قلب الفلتر و التخلص منه هو المشكله لأنه حيكون رواسب مركزه عالية السميه


مش فاهم حاجه خالص
وأبتدينا نخش فى مشاكل فرعية
 يا ريت ننقل بقى على تلوث الهوا 
*مثلا مثلا مثلا!
*
 
 منظر من طائرة مغادره مدينة القاهرة..  
القاهرة بالتأكيد فى مكان ما من هذه الصورة


تلوث الهواء فى منطقة الأهرامات
يحجب تماما رؤية مدينتى القاهرة والجيزة 









الحل الجذرى لعلاج 
مشكلة التلوث فى مصر
*شجرة محموله لكل مواطن!*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يا اساذ سيد 
> الفلاتر الشخصية مشاكلها عظيمة جدا واحتمالات حدوث تلوث   فيها عالى جدا
> وخصوصا واننا مش متمرِّسين فى معرفة  طرق التعامل بها
> ويجب على الدولة  والدول اولا وثانيا وثالثا ان تكون هى  المنبع فى تنقية المياه


طبعاً الدولة يجب أن تكون المنبع  فهذا هو الحل الفعلى . أما عن قلوب الفلاتر فيمكنخلعها وتنظيفها كلما سدت مسامها الملوثات الموجودة بالمياه . 
اشكرك دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

صبراً يا دكتور جمال فسننتقل لتلوث أخر قريباً وأحيي فيك إرادتك فى أن نسرع ببحث باقى المشاكل .


لما كانت شبكات الإمداد بالمياه مرتبطه فى التصريف بشبكات الصرف الصحى فقد قرأت اليوم أن الأسكندرية تغرق فى ماء المجارى وطبعاً هذا يهدد بتلوث مياه الشرب .

جريدة المصرى اليوم 
مياه «المجارى» تزحف على الإسكندرية.. وتهدد بتدمير منازل «المندرة»

  كتب   نبيل أبوشال    ١٣/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩


أطفال يحاولون المرور وسط بحيرة مجارى فى «المندرة» بالأسكندرية

أغرقت مياه «المجارى» شوارع منطقة المندرة شرق بالإسكندرية خلال الأيام الأخيرة، بصورة تهدد بتدمير مئات المنازل وتشريد أكثر من ١٠ آلاف مواطن.

وتعانى منطقة المندرة شرق من عدم وجود شبكة صرف صحى، وتعتمد على بئر عمومية تستقبل صرف الأهالى، ويتم رفع المياه منها عن طريق سيارات الكسح التى تأخرت خلال الفترة الماضية، مما أدى إلى تجمع مياه الصرف، التى أغرقت الشوارع، وحاصرت المنازل ومنعت السكان من مغادرتها.

قال محمد ثابت، من سكان المنطقة: «هناك شوارع غرقت بالكامل، مثل شارع مسجد الشيخ محمد عبدالحليم بأرض التوتة، والمياه دخلت المنازل وبعض المحال وانتشرت بها الروائح الكريهة».

وقال سعد إبراهيم، من السكان، إنهم اتصلوا بعضوى مجلس الشعب عن المنطقة لكنهما أغلقا التليفونات ورفضا الرد عليهم.

وأكد مؤمن حامد، مهندس مدنى، أن أساسات العمارات بالمنطقة أصبحت مهددة، معرباً عن مخاوفه من أن تتسبب المياه فى انهيار عدد من العقارات، مطالباً بتدخل الرئيس مبارك بعد أن أهملت هيئة الصرف الصحى الشكاوى العديدة التى قدموها.

----------


## القواس

*بتحب مصر

لا

يبقى مشربتش من نيلها

بتاع صرف مصانع كفر الزيات للمبيدات

بتحب مصر

لا

يبقى مأكلتش زرعتها بالمبيدات المسرطنه

ماركة يوسف والي

بتحب مصر

لا

لا يبقى مشمتش هواها بسحابة الدخان

و و داعا لمشاريع الأعلاف بتاعت التلفزيون

بتحب مصر

لا

يبقى مشوفتش جمالها و أكوام الزباله

مادام بعيده عن بيوت كباراتها

و تقولي مش فاهم

أنا معرفش أعيش من غير تلوث و أمراض

ضار بمستقبلي المهني

فرفش يا دكتور ا حنا في أيام مفترجه*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

الكل تنصل من المسئولية والكل يسعى لإلقاء المسئولية على غيره . كله تمام المسئولين سيحصلون على البرأة . من جريدة المصرىة اليوم أنقل لكم المحليات وجهاز مياه الشرب والشركة المنفذة تتنصل من المسؤولية عن «التيفود» فى مواجهة أمام النيابة

  كتب   عبدالحكم الجندى ومحمد محمود خليل    ١٤/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

تسلم المكتب الفنى للنائب العام، أمس، ملف التحقيقات النهائية فى كارثة التيفود بالبرادعة، بعد استيفاء جميع الأوراق والتحقيقات، واستمع أسامة الحلوانى، رئيس النيابة الكلية بشبرا الخيمة، أمس الأول، لأقوال المسؤولين بالجهاز التنفيذى لمشروعات المياه والصرف والمحليات والشركة المنفذة لمشروع شبكة المياه فى القرية، وذلك فيما يشبه المواجهة، وحاولت كل جهة تبرئة ساحتها من المسؤولية.

وأصر محمد طنطاوى، مدير المرافق بالقليوبية، على قائمة طلبات المحليات وأهمها الكشف عن المكتب الهندسى الاستشارى، الذى وضع التصميمات والمفترض أنه يباشر ويشرف على تنفيذ المشروع فى كل مراحله وتحديد مسؤوليته،

كما أصرت المحليات على معرفة مصدر المياه التى حصل عليها مقاول الباطن خلال فترة التشغيل التجريبى للشبكة، وقالت إن الثابت من الأوراق الرسمية يكشف أن الخزان الرئيسى للمياه الذى يغذى القرية لم يكن يعمل، كما طالب مدير المرافق بالكشف عن اسم المقاول من الباطن، قائلاً إن الشركة المنفذة والجهاز التنفيذى يحاولان إخفاءه.

وأكد مسؤولو الجهاز التنفيذى أنه يجرى تنفيذ المشروع فى ٢٤٠ قرية على مستوى الجمهورية وتم الانتهاء من ١٤٠ قرية فى عدد من المحافظات، ولم تحدث أى مشكلة سوى فى البرادعة.

كانت تحقيقات النيابة حملت المسؤولية لـ٣ جهات هى الإسكان، والمحليات، والشركة المنفذة للمشروع، وقالت إن ما حدث كان نتيجة فوضى تنازع الاختصاصات وشيوع المسؤولية وكذا الأخطاء الإدارية التى وقعت فيها كل جهة.

وأكد مصدر قضائى أن النيابة استمعت جيداً لكل الأطراف، ولم تغفل أى نقطة من النقاط الشائكة فى الموضوع رغم تعدد الجهات وكثرة الطلبات والأوراق المقدمة ومحاولة كل جهة التنصل من المسؤولية، وكشف أن المسؤولية فى البرادعة مشتركة بين الجميع وكل جهة بقدر الإهمال الذى ارتكبته.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*
الموضوع الثانى
 التلوث الغذائى
بعد أن ناقشنا تلوث المياه وأنا أعتقد أن باب المناقشة فيها لم يغلق حتى الأن فيمكننا مناقشة التلوث المائى البكتيرى والتلوث المائى الكيماوى وأخطاره على الصحة العامة ولكننى أردت أن اضيف التلوث الغذائى ويمكننا التحدث عن التلوث المائى والكيميائى لعلاقتهم ببعضهم قبل الأنتقال لتلوث جديد .
أولاً : التلوث الجرثومى : يكون بسبب الكائنات الحية الدقيقة الغير مرئية أو المرئية المسببة للأمراض :
- البكتريا بأنواعها وفصائلها المتعددة الهوائية وإلا هوائية خاصة البكتريا التى تنقل عدواها عن طريق الجهاز الهضمى وتسبب أمراض منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر ( التسمم الغذائى البكتيرى – التيفود – الباراتيفود- الكوليرا – الإسهال بأنواعه – الدوسنتاريا الباسيلية –الحمى المالطية ). وأكثر أنواع البكتريا المسببة للتلوث الغذائى فى مصر بكتيريا ستافيلوكوكس وهي التى تتكاثر على الأغذية البروتينية (اللحوم ومنتجاتها، الدواجن، الألبان ومنتجاتها، البيض) ومن أخطرها بكتريا الكلوسترديديوم التى تعيش في معلبات لحوم الأبقار والدواجن والأسماك وبعض الخضروات والفواكه ومن اشهر أنواع البكتريا المرضية فى الغذاء ايضاً بكتيريا السلمونيلا التى تعيش فى اللحوم والدواجن ومنتجات الألبان . ولا نستطيع أن نهمل ذكر التسمم الغذائى الأخطر ولو أنه غير منتشر بسموم بكتيريا البتيوليزم التي تؤثر على الجهاز العصبي للإنسان وتوجد بالأغذية المعلبة بصفة عامة .
وعندما يتناول الإنسان الغذاء الملوث بهذه السموم تظهر عليه أعراض تتراوح بين الصداع والقيء والإسهال وصعوبة المضغ والبلع، وتحدث الوفاة في 20% من حالات التسمم.
- الفيروسات : ( وأشهر أمراضها الألتهاب الكبدى الوبائى بأنواعه الثلاثة ( أ – ب- ج )- كما أن الإصابة بالأمراض الفيروسية مثل الأنفلونزا بأنواعها ( البشرية – الطيور – الخنازير ) تسبب أسهال للمصاب .
- الطفيليات : وأشهرها فى مصر ( الدوسنتاريا الأمبيبية – الأكسيورس – الأسكارس – الجيارديا لامبليا – الأنكلستوما )
- - الفطريات : خاصة التى تعيش على الألبان ومنتجاتها ( جبن – زبد – قشطة ) والفول السوداني والحبوب وتفرز الفطريات السموم الفطرية (ميكوتوكسين) ومنها (افلاتوكسين) حيث ثبتت علاقته بالتسبب بالسرطان .

وفى رأى أن بداية التلوث تكون فى مرحلة الزراعة وإستخدام مواد تسميد غير مطابقة للمواصفات وكذا ما رأيناه على شاشات التلفاز وفى الصحف من رى المحاصيل بمياه الصرف الصحى مباشرة أو بالمياه المخلوطة بمياه مجارى دون معالجتها . ثم يأتى بعد ذلك التلوث فى مراحل الأنتاج ( تجهيز وتصنيع ) والتوزيع ثم مرحلة الحفظ الغير مطابق للمواصفات فى المتاجر والمنازل .
ثانياً التلوث الكيميائى : وأشهر أنواع التلوث الكيميائى التلوث بالمبيدات الحشرية التى نستخدمها فى مصر بدون وعى حتى أن دول كثيرة أمتنعت عن إستراد المواد الغذائية من مصر نتيجة لتلوثها بالمبيدات الحشرية خاصة ونحن نرى التخبط بين المسئولين فى إستخدام مبيدات حشرية ممنوعة دولياً لتسببها فى أمراض أخطر من مجرد التسمم الغذائى الكيماوى مثل السرطان .كما لا ننسى دور المركبات المعدنية والمواد الحافظة والمكملات الغذائية ( المواد الملونة ومكسبات الطعم ).ومن أخطر أنواع التسمم الغذائى الكيماوى التسمم بالرصاص وأملاح المعادن الثقيلة
ومن إشتراطات الصحة والسلامة المهنية أخذ عينات عشوائية من المنتجات الغذائية لفحصها وكذا أخذ عينات من الأسطح المستخدمة مثل ( المناضد ) – قرم التقطيع – أيدى العاملين – جدران المكان وكذا إجراء الفحص الدورى الأكلينيكى والمعملى للعاملين بتداول المواد الغذائية والمياه إكتشاف المصابين منهم وإبعادهم عن العمل وأخطر العاملين هم فئة حاملى الميكروب الذين تعيش على أجسادهم مسببات العدوى اوينقلونها للغير دون أن يتأثروا بها .
وإذا كنا نخشى على صحة المصريين فأننا نخشى أيضاً من تأثر السياحة بسبب تحذير الدول لرعاياها من تلوث المياه والغذاء فى مصر حتى أن بعض المنشآة الكبرى والفنادق تستورد أغذيتها من الخارج وتعلن ذلك صراحة لجذب السياح .
المشكلة يا سادة أن أعيننا تعودت على القبح لفساد العقول والضمائر فتعودنا على التلوث بكل أشكاله فنرى رغيف الخبز يقوم بصناعته عمال تخاصمهم النظافة وعندما نشترى الرغيف نخشى من تعجنه بفعل أنهم يبيعوه لنا سليق وساخن نقوم بفرشه على الأرض لتهويته وإذا أشتريناه من باعة بارد نجدهم يعرضونه على أقفاص فوق سطح الأرض ويصيبه التلوث بفعل أقدامنا والغبار الذى تثيره العربات علاوة على عوادمها . وإذا ساقتك الظروف وقابلت المعاز ( صناعته أن يسرح بالمعيز والخرفان ) فستجده يبحث عن أقوام القمامة ليغذى عليها القطيع غير مبالى أو لا يعلم بخطورة ما يفعله على الصحة العامة .وإذا تجاوزنا ما يذبح خارج المجازر المعتمدة وذهبنا للمجازر فسنمتنع عن أكل اللحوم لقذارة المذابح حيث تعتبر بؤرة للتلوث وبعدها تماماً عن الإشتراطات الصحية هذا عن المجازر المعتمدة فما بالنا بالمجازر الفرعية التى لا يوجد بها حتى صرف صحى ويتم ذبح حوالى *03 ٪* ‬من الحيوانات بها ليهرب أصحابها من الكشف الطبي* ‬والرقابة الصحية. بل أن الجرائد تعلن بصفة شبه يومية عن أكبر مطاعم مصر التى يتم ضبط لحوم ودواجن وأغذية فاسدة بها وطبعاً لا تذكر لنا الصحف أسماء هذه المطاعم .ولا يفوتنى أن أذكر اللحوم المصنعه ( البسطرمة / اللانشون / البيف برجر/ الهامبورجر .. ألخ ) وتصنيعها من لحوم غير مطابقة للمواصفات وأرتفاع نسب الميكروبات بجميع أنواعها فيها بل والطفيليات والفطريات وكيف أنسى الأسماك وكم الحشرالت الطائرة خاصة الذباب التى تقف فوقها ناهيك عن الفسيخ والسردين والرنجة.
ولا نغفل فساد مخزوننا القومى من الحبوب المخزنة وأصابتها بالعطن والعفن بسبب الفطريات والبكتريا .
وأخيراً الخضراوات والفواكه الطازجة التى تروى بمياه الصرف الصحى .
الوقاية من تلوث الغذاء
1. منع استخدام المبيدات الحشرية الممنوعة دولياً والخطرة على الصحة العامة وكذا على البيئة وأستبدالها بالمبيدات الحيوية.
2- الحد من استخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية و استبدالها بـ الأسمدة العضوية
3-منع أستخدام مياه الصرف الصحى فى الرى بصفة نهائية و رى النباتات التى تستخدم للأكل بالمياه النظيفة وقصر استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة على الأشجار الخشبية التى لا يؤكل ثمارها .
4- . توفير مياه شرب نظيفة بالمجازر ومصانع المواد الغذائية و تنظيف و تعقيم خزانات المياه بشكل دوري.
5- تجريم بيع الأغذية المكشوفة بأي شكل من الأشكال.
6-. إجراء فحص طبي ( إكلينيكى / معملى ) دوري للعاملين بتصنيع وتداول المواد الغذائية والمياه.
7-عدم استخدام العلب البلاستيكية و أكياس النايلون لحفظ الطعام.
8- ذبح الحيوانات في الأماكن المخصصة لها و تحت إشراف صحي بيطري.
9- التقيد بالنظافة العامة والشخصية للأماكن وأوانى الطهى والعاملين بتداول المواد الغذائية .
10- منع تواجد الحيوان الضارة مثل القطط والكلاب والقوارض وكذا الحشرات الزاحفة والطائرة بأماكن تداول الأغذية .
11- استخدام المطهرات المصرح بها لتعقيم الخضراوات الطازجة والفواكه .
12 الطهى الجيد للمواد الغذائية لقتل الجراثيم والميكروبات ..
13 – توفير أوعية جمع القمامة ذات الغطاء الذى يفتح بالضغط بالقدم وتنتظيفها يومياً*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

تلوث الغذاء الجماعى
من جريدة المصرى اليوم 17/9/2009
سمم ٣٧ مجنداً فى أسوان

  كتب   محمود الجعفرى    ١٧/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

أصيب ٣٧ مجند شرطة بمديرية أمن أسوان، أمس الأول، بحالات تسمم غذائى إثر تناولهم وجبة إفطار تحتوى على فراخ ولحوم فاسدة، تم توزيعها عليهم أثناء الخدمة، أصيبوا بعدها بحالة إعياء شديد، وتم نقلهم إلى مستشفى حميات أسوان لتلقى العلاج.

كان اللواء ناجى الحصى، مدير الأمن، قد تلقى إخطارًا من مستشفى الحميات بوصول عدد من المجندين من عدة مناطق متفرقة بمدينة أسوان، مصابين بحالة من الإعياء والقىء وارتفاع درجة الحرارة، وإصابتهم بسلامونيلا التسمم وأجريت لهم عمليات غسيل معوى.

----------


## طائر الشرق

رغم اهمية الموضوع الا ان من الصعوبة لى الاشتراك والتفاعل به نظرا لانشغال دائم للسيرفر

عذرا  للجميع وساحاول المتابعة

فى امان الله

----------


## سيد جعيتم

يا جماعة نزلنا بموضع تلوث جديد فى نفس الموضوع عن التلوث الغذائى ولكن يبدوا أن المزود يأبى أن نناقشة بأنشغاله . اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## the_chemist

السلام عليكم

مش عارف السيرفر ماله كل شوية يقول أنه مشغول

ياأستاذ سيد شوف السيرفر ده وراه ايه ولا مشغول بايه

جايز يكون بيحب جوزوه وريحونا يمكن يبطل كلمة أنه مشغول

نأتى للجد

لاخلاف ولا جدال عن مدى أهمية السد العالي لمصر وكما قالوا وسأجد في الردود أغنية "حمانا من سنوات القحط والجفاف" لن أجادل 

ولكن أقول

أنه السبب فيما نحن فيه من تلوث غذائي

كيف؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

كانت مياه النيل تأتى محملة بالطمى فتغطى أرض مصر بالخير وبالعناصر التى تحتاجها النباتات فكان الفلاح يضيف فقط السماد العضوى الذى يأتى به من الزريبة "حظيرة مواشيه أعزكم الله" 

وبالتالي كان لا يحتاج لأى مُخصبات زراعية

ولكن وبعد إكتمال بناء السد وعدم أخذ السادة المخططين والمنفذين بنصائح بعض الخبراء المصريين بعمل قناة أو أى طريقة لخروج الطمى لمجرى النيل حتى يذهب للأرض الزراعية بدلاً من ترسبه أمام السد لتستفيد الأرض الزراعية به بدلاً من عدم جدواه 

إحتاج الفلاح للأسمدة البديلة مثل سماد اليوريا والفوسفات وخلافه

واليوم زادت المأساة 

فقد أصبحت الأرض تحتاج لما نسميه في الكيمياء "العناصر الصغرى" التى يحتاجها النبات بكميات ضئيلة ولكنها مؤثرة في حجم الثمار ونضجها وموعد حصادها

لقد قمنا في الشركة التى كنت أعمل بها بدخول هذا المجال لفترة قصيرة وقمنا بتصنيع هذه الأسمدة التى كان يحتاج الفدان من الأرض لحوالى 1 كجم منها فقط

ولكن المأساة أن الفلاح كان لايقتنع وكان يضيف للفدان 5 كجم مع أن الزيادة منها كانت نتيجتها الإضرار بالنبات وبعضها كان عند زيادته يؤدى لتأقزم النبات وقلة ثماره وكان الفلاح يُلقي بالتهمة علي نوعية الأسمدة وليس علي جهله

وهذه هى نتيجة عدم سماع السادة العسكر لنصائح الخبراء

والآن الحل إيه؟

نلتقي بإذن الله إذا كان في العمر بقية مرة أخرى

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الموضوع الثانى*
> *  التلوث الغذائى*


هذه مساهمتى البسيطة فى هذا  النوع من التلوث


 *تسمم                          الأطعمة والمواد الغذائية*
 * 
تسمم الأطعمة:*
                           			- تلوث الأطعمة يزداد يوم بعد يوم بصورة مفزعة  									حتى وفى البلدان المتقدمة التى بها أعلى  									مستويات الرعاية والعناية وقد يكون ذلك ناتجاً  									عن إحدى الأسباب  									الآتية:

 1- تلوث البيئة                            باستخدام                                                      المبيدات الحشرية المدمرة لصحة الكائنات الحية. 

                           2- انتشار الميكروبات والفيروسات. 

                           3- الطريقة التى يتم إعداد الطعام بها ومعالجته. 




 * - مشاكل التلوث                            من تصنيع الغذاء:  
* 1- كل طن من المكونات الغذائية يحتاج إلى 5 طن                                                      ماء للغسيل والتنظيف فتلوث البيئة من خلال هذا الماء                            الملوث، ويعد المصنع ناجحاً إذا أعاد استخدام الماء مرة                            أخرى فى مصانع التغذية بعد تنقيتها. 
                          2- كلما كان هناك إنتاج، كلما كان هناك استهلاك للطاقة                            والوقود وبالتالي = تلوث. 
                          3- مخلفات صلبة: قشر ونوى. 
                          4- مواد التعبئة والتغليف: مواد لا تحلل  مثل علب                            العصائر أو أكياس البلاستيك الضارة. 
                          5- عيوب السلع المعبأة: مثل المياه الغازية التى لا تروى                            العطش على عكس ما فى يظهر في الإعلانات. 
                          6- تلوث بمخلفات سائلة مثل المصارف فلذلك لابد من                            معالجتها.
                          7- المبيدات الحشرية المميتة. 
                          8- مصادر الخطر: هو أي شئ يمكن ان يوجد فى الغذاء في                            الماء أو البيئة المحيطة بنا ويمثل خطورة على صحة                            المستهلك.  

  *-**                            المصادر:*
                          طبيعي - كيماوي - بيولوجي.  

 *-                            مصدر طبيعي:*
                          1- مثل أكل العجوة بداخلها نوى تلحق الضرر بالأسنان يمثل                            خطر. 
                          2- غلق الأكياس بدبوس وأثناء تصنيع الخبز يقع الدبوس فى                            الخبز وعند أكله يدخل البلعوم يمثل خطر. 
                          3- مصدر خطر أثناء التوزيع.  

 *الأغذية الحساسة:* الأغذية التى تقدم للأطفال والأفراد فى فترة النقاهة أو                            الشيوخ لأنهم أكثر الأشخاص تأثراًً بذل .  

 *-                            مصدر كيماوي:*
                          - وجود بقايا مبيدات أو أدوية بيطرية أو أسمدة آو                                                      مضادات حيوية أو ألوان مثل الفورمالين فى الجبن. 





 *- مصدر بيولوجي:*
                          1- الكائنات مثل البكتريا - الفطريات -                                                      إفرازات.  

 *-                            نقاط التحكم الحرجة:* 
                          إذا لم يتم التحكم بدقة فى هذه النقاط الحرجة يمكن أن                            يمثل المنتج مصدر خطر للغذاء، الهدف من ذلك:
                          1- إنتاج غذاء سليم. 
                          2- الإقلال من حالات التسمم الغذائي. 
                          3- زيادة الصادرات. 
                          4- تنشيط السياحة لتوافر الثقة لدي السائح في جميع موارد                            المضيف.  


*-                            كيفية تقدير مصادر الخطر:*  
                          1- إزالة مصدر الخطر. 
                          2- منع وصوله من الأساس: إن وجد. 
                          3- خفض الخطر إلى الحد المقبول وهذا هو الحد الحرج. 
                          4- فى حالة حدوث مصدر خطر: ينبغي توفير المعلومات التي                            يتم بها تجنب مصدر الخطر. 
                          5- لابد من وجود سجلات لمعرفة كيفية التقدير الصحيح ومن                            المسئول عن ذلك. 
                          6- متابعة دورية وتقييم للبرنامج المتبعة. 
                          7- تختلف كل جهة عن الأخرى في طبيعة مصادر الخطر التي                            تهددها، فينبغي أن تتوافر الخطط التي تلائم كل نوعاًً من                            أنواع الخطر.  

 * 
*
*-** تأثير                            البيئة على الكائنات الحية:*
 *1**- بقايا                            الأسمدة: 
*  النبات فى الأرض-----> يوضع علية سماد------>                            بقايا الأسمدة فى التربة -------> تضر بالإنسان. 
                          2- تلوث النبات ببقايا المبيدات. 
                          3- التربة ملوثة بمعادن ثقيلة من عادم السيارات التى                            تسير فى الطرق الزراعية أو تلوث النبات مباشرة. 
                          4- من الممكن أن يلوث الماء بمياه صرف صحي. 
                          5- الهواء المحيط بالنبات ممكن أن يكون ملوثاً. 
                          6- تسمم أو مشاكل مرضية من النباتات المريضة. 
                          7- ممكن أن يتحول النبات إلى علف بكل ما يحتوي عليه من                            ملوثات ثم يأكله الحيوان. 
                          8- تبادل بقايا الأدوية البيطرية فى الحيوان إلى الإنسان                            عن طريق اللحم واللبن                            مثل المهدئات التى تعطى للحيوان لكي يسمن. 
                          9- المبيدات التى يرش بها الحيوان. 
                          10- بقايا المنظفات والمطهرات على الأواني. 
                          11- بقايا مواد التشحيم والمواد المعدنية.

----------


## القواس

الوقاية من تلوث الغذاء
1. منع استخدام المبيدات الحشرية الممنوعة دولياً والخطرة على الصحة العامة وكذا على البيئة وأستبدالها بالمبيدات الحيوية.

شيء جميل و لكن هناك فعلا مبيدات محظوره في التربه و عمر تحللها half time  بتعها يزيد عن عشرون عاما أليس أفضل استخدام المقاومه البيلوجيه
هناك حشره تسمى أم العيد كنت أراهم في الأرض خاصتي بأعداد مهوله و كنت أسأل لماذا لا يرشوها فقال الفلاحون أنها تأكل مختلف الحشرات و لا تأكل المزروعات  ثم تموت و تظهر ثانيه في نفس الوقت من العام و نحن دمرناها حاليا بأستخدام المبيدات الكيماويه

2- الحد من استخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية و استبدالها بـ الأسمدة العضوية

لا يمكن هذا و لكن يمكن التقنين منها لأن الأسمده العضويه ليس فيها المركبات الناقصه للتربه و التي كانت موجوده مع الفيضان (الطمى البركاني )

3-منع أستخدام مياه الصرف الصحى فى الرى بصفة نهائية و رى النباتات التى تستخدم للأكل بالمياه النظيفة وقصر استخدام مياه الصرف المعالجة على الأشجار الخشبية التى لا يؤكل ثمارها .

طب محنا قولنا كده من الصبح ولا ايه يا أستاذ سيد

4- . توفير مياه شرب نظيفة بالمجازر ومصانع المواد الغذائية و تنظيف و تعقيم خزانات المياه بشكل دوري.

شيء موافق عليه بس المشكله الحقيقيه الذبح خارج المجزر زي ما أنت عارف الضرايب بتحسب الدخل للجزار على حسب الذبائح التي تعرف عددها من المجزر

5- تجريم بيع الأغذية المكشوفة بأي شكل من الأشكال.

صعب صعب الى أقصى درجه لو عندك طريقه عمليه و شرحتها أكون شاكرا

6-. إجراء فحص طبي ( إكلينيكى / معملى ) دوري للعاملين بتصنيع وتداول المواد الغذائية والمياه.

هذا الفصح ورقي فقط صدقني لأن العماله عندي في الصيدليه عاملاه بدون حتى العرض على طبيب لأن الطبيب يفبض 175 جنيه بعد 7 سنين شقى و دراسه و بتاع النيابه يأخذ 2000 أول مرتب 
العداله أولا و بعدين الجوده

7-عدم استخدام العلب البلاستيكية و أكياس النايلون لحفظ الطعام.

أطعمه أطعمه و الأكياس الورقيه أفضل لأنها تتحلل بسرعه و صديقه للبيئه

8- ذبح الحيوانات في الأماكن المخصصة لها و تحت إشراف صحي بيطري.

الضرايب من جديد

9- التقيد بالنظافة العامة والشخصية للأماكن وأوانى الطهى والعاملين بتداول المواد الغذائية .

السلوك العام و الفتيش الدوري و سياسة الثواب و العقاب هي الحل
حسس العامل أن النظافه تترجم الى فلوس ينجح ذلك

10- منع تواجد الحيوان الضارة مثل القطط والكلاب والقوارض وكذا الحشرات الزاحفة والطائرة بأماكن تداول الأغذية .

المطلوب السيطره عليها من الشوارع أولا فيه كم مليون قطه و كلب ضال
و لو قتلنا القطط كم ستكون ذيادة الفئران ده ممكن يكون موضوع لوحده

11- استخدام المطهرات المصرح بها لتعقيم الخضراوات الطازجة والفواكه .

الخل و الليمون رخيص فعال متواجد في المنزل باستمرار

12 الطهى الجيد للمواد الغذائية لقتل الجراثيم والميكروبات ..

الأطعمه النيئه مشكلتها أنها وسط أكثر من ملائم لنمو البكتريا لكن عاده و جدناها و اتبعناها
زي الفسيخ 

13 – توفير أوعية جمع القمامة ذات الغطاء الذى يفتح بالضغط بالقدم وتنتظيفها يومياً 

توفير أماكن ملائمه كمقلب زباله و دعم اعادة تدويرها و ليس الصندوق و لكن الاستفاده مما بداخله

تحياتي
و كل سنه و أنت طيب

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

*أنا شايف أن موضوع تلوث الأغذية تقريبا كده مستوفى  إييه رأيكم نقلب على تلوث آخر...ألا وهو تلوث الهواء وخصوصا إحنا داخلين على موسم السحابة السوده وحرق قش الأرز ولا أنا غلطان!...إن كنت غلطان قوللى ومتخبوش عليا !*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> السلام عليكم
> 
> مش عارف السيرفر ماله كل شوية يقول أنه مشغول
> 
> ياأستاذ سيد شوف السيرفر ده وراه ايه ولا مشغول بايه
> 
> جايز يكون بيحب جوزوه وريحونا يمكن يبطل كلمة أنه مشغول
> 
> نأتى للجد
> ...


لا يمكننا إنكار السنوات العجاف فى فيضان النيل ودور السد العالى فيها .
نعم الطمى كان يخصب الأرض الزراعية وكان الفلاح فى معظم الأحيان لا يحتاج إلا الأسمدة الطبيعية وقليل من الأسمدة الكيماوية ولكننا كنا نعانى من فيضان النيل فى الأماكن المنخفضة ومن رى الحياض فى الأماكن المرتفعة وبعد السد اصبح الرى بالغمر الذى أتضح أنه ضار بالأرض ويصيبها بما يعرف بالتطبل . ولا ننسى مصانع الطوب الأحمر وإغراء الفلاحين بتجريف أرضهم وبيع طبقة من تراب الأرض بعمق متر فخربت الأض الزراعية علاوة على البناء الأفقى فى الريف وإمتداده فوق اراضى الزراعية . 
طمى النيل تقدم أحد المتخصصين المصرين الذين يعيشون فى أمريكا بمشروع نفذه فعلاً وهو تركيب مراوح عملاقة على ضفة بحيرة ناصر التى يترسب بها الطمى لتعويم الطمى ونقله عن طريق مواسير للأرض الصحراوية وإلى الأرض الزراعية ولكن مشروعه وقتها قوبل بالإستهجان .
علاوة على جهل الفلاح بكميات الأسمدة التى يجب إضافتها لأر وأنواعها وتوقيتاتها وعدم توفرها عندما يطلبها إلا من السوق السوداء .
ايضاً من مضاعفات السد العالى إختفاء بعض أنواع الأسماك البحرية التى كانت تتجه لشواطئنا لتتغذى على ما تقذفه مياه النيل فى البحر ومن هذه الأسماك الكابوريا والسردين والجمبرى 
الحل يكمن فى ثورة زراعية نبدأها بأن نؤمن بأن مصر بلد زراعى ثم نعطى العلماء والمتخصصين الفرصة لتطبيق علمهم على الأرض وتثقيف الفلاح بتخصيص قناة تلفزيونية خاصة بالفلاحين تحدثهم بلغة بسيطة عن الأرض وطرق الزراعة والمحافظة على المحصول وتوقيتات الحصاد ولا مانع من إدخال بعض البرامج والتمثيليات التى تتحدث عن الريف حتى لا يصيب المشاهد منها الملل
اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> هذه مساهمتى البسيطة فى هذا  النوع من التلوث
> 
> 
>  *تسمم                          الأطعمة والمواد الغذائية*
>  * 
> تسمم الأطعمة:*
>                            			- تلوث الأطعمة يزداد يوم بعد يوم بصورة مفزعة  									حتى وفى البلدان المتقدمة التى بها أعلى  									مستويات الرعاية والعناية وقد يكون ذلك ناتجاً  									عن إحدى الأسباب  									الآتية:
> 
>  1- تلوث البيئة                            باستخدام                                                      المبيدات الحشرية المدمرة لصحة الكائنات الحية. 
> ...


الأستاذ الدكتور / جمال الشربينى
اشكرك على اٌضافة الجميلة التى أضافة للموضوع قيمة فعلية . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> الوقاية من تلوث الغذاء
> 1. منع استخدام المبيدات الحشرية الممنوعة دولياً والخطرة على الصحة العامة وكذا على البيئة وأستبدالها بالمبيدات الحيوية.
> 
> شيء جميل و لكن هناك فعلا مبيدات محظوره في التربه و عمر تحللها half time  بتعها يزيد عن عشرون عاما أليس أفضل استخدام المقاومه البيلوجيه
> هناك حشره تسمى أم العيد كنت أراهم في الأرض خاصتي بأعداد مهوله و كنت أسأل لماذا لا يرشوها فقال الفلاحون أنها تأكل مختلف الحشرات و لا تأكل المزروعات  ثم تموت و تظهر ثانيه في نفس الوقت من العام و نحن دمرناها حاليا بأستخدام المبيدات الكيماويه
> 
> 2- الحد من استخدام الأسمدة الكيماوية و استبدالها بـ الأسمدة العضوية
> 
> لا يمكن هذا و لكن يمكن التقنين منها لأن الأسمده العضويه ليس فيها المركبات الناقصه للتربه و التي كانت موجوده مع الفيضان (الطمى البركاني )
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / الدكتور القواس
وأنت بألف صحة وسلامة 
- نعم المبيدات الحيوية يجب أن يزيد إعتمادنا عليها مع تقنين إستخدام المبيدات الحشرية حيث ثبت أن عسل النحل المنتج من نحل تغذى على أرض سبق رشها يحتوى على مركبات مبيدات حشرية وينطبق هذا الأمر على اللحوم فما بالنا بالإنتاج الزراعى نفسه حتى ولو ترك مدة فى الأرض للتخلص من بقايا المبيدات فأن مركباتها تظل مختلطة بالنبات علاوة على قيام تجار الحبوب بوضع المبيدات الحشرية( مساحيق التعفير ) فوق الحبوب لضمان عدم تسرب الحشارت اليها وهذا طبعاً يسبب لنا الكثير من الأضرار الصحية .
- بخصوص الإسمدة العضوية كان الفلاح ينتجها من أختلاط روث البهائم بالتراب ثم يجعها ويتركها لمدة فى الشمس للقضاء على الفطريات والطفيليات الموجودة بها ولكسر حميتها فأن هذا السماد أو لنقل اسمه الحقيقى ( السباخ ) يكون حامى على الأرض ويحرق المزروعات لذا يترك فترة لكسر حميته . الأن أختفى التراب من بيت الفلاح بعد أن حل محله البلاط ولم نعد نلاحظ قيام الفلاحين بالنقله الصباحية للسباخ من البيت للغيط وطبعاً مع الإرشاد الجيد يمكن إضافة الأسمدة الكيماوية بالقدر والتوقيت الذى تحتاج اليه الأرض .
- عن تجريم بيع الأغذية المكشوفة فالقانون يجب أن ينفذ بشدة وبدون أى تجاوزات وبعد مدة يعتاد الناس ويلتزموا
- بخصوص الفحص الطبى الأكلينيكى والمعملى للعاملين بتداوا وإنتاج المواد الغذائية والمياه فالعقبة هى قلت الضمير وإستخراج شهادت صحية حقيقيى وليست مضروبة ولكن بدون كشف أو تحليل وقد حددت الدولة المدة التى يعاد فيها الكشف بسنتان ولكن الجهات المحترمة لا تعتمد على ذلك بل تجرى كشف أكلينيكى شهرى على العاملين بالأغذية وفحص معملى كل ستة اشهر يتضمن ( فحص ميكرسكوبى للبول والبراز - الفحص البكتريولوج وعمل مزرعة لمسحة من الحلق - عمل مزرعة للسلمونيلا - علاوة  على الدرن الرئوى .
هذا رأى فى بعض النقاط كمشاركة فى مشاركتك الهامة . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *أنا شايف أن موضوع تلوث الأغذية تقريبا كده مستوفى  إييه رأيكم نقلب على تلوث آخر...ألا وهو تلوث الهواء وخصوصا إحنا داخلين على موسم السحابة السوده وحرق قش الأرز ولا أنا غلطان!...إن كنت غلطان قوللى ومتخبوش عليا !*


انتظرنى قريباً جداً يا دكتور جمال سأنزل بموضوع تلوث الهواء ولكن باقى موضوعات التلوث السابقة مفتوحة للمناقشة وقد أقترح على المهندس عاطف هلال أن أضيف التلوث الأخلاقى فما رأيكم . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> انتظرنى قريباً جداً يا دكتور جمال سأنزل بموضوع تلوث الهواء ولكن باقى موضوعات التلوث السابقة مفتوحة للمناقشة وقد أقترح على المهندس عاطف هلال أن أضيف التلوث الأخلاقى فما رأيكم . اشكرك ودمت بخير



*لا التلوث الأخلاقى ده موضوع قديم خالص 
بالنسبة لى أنا شخصيا وقد أخضعته للتحليل السبب الجذرى 
بعد عودتى من السعودية مباشرة فى 2003 
وطلع السبب فيه المشئوم 23 يوليو 1952

تجيبها يمين تجيبها شمال
تجيبها فوق تجيبها تحت
تعدلها تميلها
هى كده
طالما التحليل السببى الجذرى
وصل لكده
لأنه تحليل لايكذب أبداً
لأنه تحليل جامد خالى من العواطف
عواطف ديت لا تمت بأى صلة قرابة من بعيد أو قريب
 لأخينا الغائب فى أجازة والحاضر دايما بيننا
المهندس عاطف هلال
وخالى أيضا من
الأناشيد الوطنية
وبيانات أحمد سعيد
فى إذاعة صوت العرب
وبدأناها بـــ
الله الله أكبر فوق المعتدى
و شعار
الإتحاد والنظام والعمل
ونهيناها بالشعار* * الجديد ل**لريس حسنى

**أرمى ورا ضهرك* 
*
والعبرة بإييييه
العبرة بالخواتيم
مش بالبدايات
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

يدوبك نلحق موسم السحابه السودا

*هى صفارة تلوث الهوا ضاعت ولا إييه*
 :f2: 

*مصانع أسمنت وبلاستيك تلوث ٣ محافظات.. «هلت بشاير السحابة السودا»*

*                                                                         كتب                                                                    *                                                        منى ياسين                                                                                                 ٢٦/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩

 

ماجد جورج

أجهزة وزارة البيئة كشفت عن مخالفات جسيمة تصدر عن عدد من المصانع فى ثلاث محافظات هى: القليوبية وحلوان و٦ أكتوبر. وضبطت الوزارة خلال حملة واسعة شنتها الإدارة المركزية للتفتيش بالتعاون مع شرطة البيئة والمسطحات المائية مخالفات بيئية فى عدد من مصانع الأسمنت فى حلوان تتمثل فى وجود أتربة عالقة فى الهواء وداخل المصانع بالإضافة إلى انبعاثات غازية أخرى.
 قال المهندس ماجد جورج، وزير البيئة، إن لجنة التفتيش بعد المرور على عدد من المصانع والمسابك فى مناطق أبوزعبل والخانكة والقليوبية وأبورواش والمنطقة الصناعية فى العكرشة كشفت مخالفات جسيمة تساهم بشكل كبير فى تلوث الهواء، شملت عدم وجود مداخن أو سجل بيئى أو سجل للمواد والمخلفات الخطرة وعدم ارتداء العاملين مهمات الوقاية، واستخدام الزيوت المرتجعة فى الحرق المكشوف واستخدام خامات مجهولة المصدر، وأصدر «جورج» تعليمات بسرعة اتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية تجاه المنشآت المخالفة وتحرير محاضر لها.
 من جانب آخر، حذر الدكتور جمال شعبان، رئيس وحدة الحالات الحرجة، من خطورة موسم السحابة السوداء على أمراض القلب والصدر، 
 لافتاً إلى أن الحالات المصابة بالأمراض الصدرية والقلبية فى هذا الموسم من كل عام تتضاعف عن الشهور الأخرى، ونصح شعبان المواطنين بارتداء كمامات فى شهرى أكتوبر ونوفمبر أثناء سيرهم فى الشوارع حتى يتفادوا تأثيرات السحابة السوداء على الصحة العامة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

*الموضوع الثالث : تلوث الهواء 
في طفولتي اصطحبنا والدي رحمه الله لزيارة قلعة صلاح الدين . من فوق سور القلعة قال لنا والدي أنظروا للقاهرة وجمالها وأخذ يعدد لنا أسماء الأماكن التي كانت واضحة لنا جداً . أردت فى أول الثمانينات من القرن الماضي أن أعيد الرحلة ولكنى فى هذه المرة متقمصاً دور الأب ، وعندما وصلت بأولادي لسور القلعة سكت فلم أجد أمامي إلا سحابة من الغبار والسواد تغطى سماء القاهرة التي فشلت الدولة في علاجها والتى تغطى سماء القاهرة سماء القاهرة في شهر أكتوبر من كل عام وسنحتفل فى ذا العام بعيد ميلادها التاسع وكل عام وانتم بخير. طبعاً يظهر هذا جلياً أكثر لمن يصعدون لبرج القاهرة ليروا معالمها .
نعم أصبح لدينا الآن وزارة للبيئة وصدر قانون البيئة المصري رقم 4 لسنة 1994 ولائحته التنفيذية رقم 338 لسنة 1995ولكن مع ذلك ظلت السحابة السوداء تخرج لنا لسانها فى كل عام وتغطى سمائنا .
قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994بإصدار قانون في شأن البيئة (*)باسم الشعب
رئيس الجمهورية
قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه ، و قد أصدرناه :
(المادة الأولي )
مع مراعاة القواعد و الأحكام الواردة في القوانين الخاصة ، يعمل بأحكام القانون المرافق في شأن البيئة0 وعلي المنشآت القائمة وقت صدور هذا القانون توفيق أوضاعها وفقا لأحكامه ،خلال ثلاث سنوات اعتبارا من تاريخ نشر لائحته التنفيذية 0 و بما لا يخل بتطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 48لسنة 1982 في شأن حماية نهر النيل و المجارى المائية من التلوث 0
و يجوز لمجلس الوزراء بناء علي عرض الوزير المختص بشئون البيئة مد هذه المهلة لمدة لا تجاوز عامين علي الأكثر إذا دعت الضرورة ذلك و تبين لمجلس الوزراء جدية الإجراءات التي اتخذت في سبيل تنفيذ أحكام القانون المرافق 0
( المادة الثانية )
يصدر رئيس مجلس الوزراء – بناء علي عرض الوزير المختص بشئون البيئة بعد أخذ رأى مجلس إدارة جهاز شئون البيئة – اللائحة التنفيذية للقانون المرافق في مدة لا تتجاوز ستة أشهر من تاريخ العمل به0 
و علي الوزراء كل فيما يخصه ، إصدار المعدلات و النسب اللازمة لتنفيذ أحكام الباب الثاني من القانون المرافق مع مراعاة أحكام المادة ( 5 ) وذلك خلال المدة المشار إليها في الفقرة السابقة 0 
(المادة الثالثة )
يلغي القانون رقم ( 72 ) لسنة 1968 في شأن منع تلوث مياه البحر بالزيت، كما يلغي كل حكم يخالف أحكام القانون المرافق 0
( المادة الرابعة )
ينشر هذا القانون في الجريدة الرسمية ، ويعمل به من اليوم التالي لتاريخ نشره 0 
يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، و ينفذ كقانون من قوانينها،
صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 15 شعبان سنة 1414 ه (27 يناير سنة 1994 م ) 
حسني مباركموضوعنا الثالث عن التلوث عن تلوث الهواء
النتروجين والأكسجين وثاني أكسيد الكربون والهيدروجين وبخار الماء هى العناصر الأساسية للهواء النقي يضاف إليها نسب دقيقة من الهليوم والنشادر والأوزون وأول أكسيد الكربون وأكاسيد الكبريت وجسيمات الغبار ودقائق لأملاح عضوية وغير عضوية ، والهواء النقي عديم اللون والرائحة . ولكننا بإهمال أبسط قواعد البيئة والسلامة والصحة المهنية وقواعد الأمن الصناعي غيرنا تركيب الهواء فمخلفات المصانع التى تخرج من مداخنها لتختلط بالهواء ( على من يريد أن يرى ذلك رؤيا العين أن يذهب للمناطق المجاورة لمصانع الأسمنت بحلوان ومنطقة طره . وكذا من عوادم السيارات التي تسير بشوارعنا ويخرج منها عادم يتسبب فى إعدامنا نحن مستنشقيه وأيضاً تتصاعد لطبقات الجو ذرات تختلط بالهواء نتيجة استخدامنا لبخاخات الرذاذ الدقيق الخاصة بالمبيدات الحشرية وما شابهها من بخاخات تعتمد على الفريون ولا ننسى حرق القمامة فى مقالب تجميعها وحرق القش المتخلف من الزراعة بدلاً من الاستفادة منه وكذا شراهتنا فى التدخين بكل صوره . نتفق إذاً أن تلوث الهواء هو يكون نتيجة لوجود مواد ضارة في الغلاف الجوي تسبب الضرر للإنسان والكائنات الحية ويقدر المختصين عدد الوفيات بسبب تلوث الهواء سنوياً بـ 50,000 
والتلوث ينقسم إلى: 
تلوث ( للبيئة المحلية ) وهو ما أشرت إليه بعالية ويغطى سماء القاهرة وبعض مدن الجمهورية 
التلوث (الإقليمي ) لمنطقة واسعة تضم عدة دول 
التلوث ( العالمي ) وغالباً تكون أسبابه إشعاعية وزيادة نسبة أول وثاني أكسيد الكربون وتجمع ذرات المواد المسببة لخرق طبقة الأوزون ويشمل مناطق واسعة قد تكون أكثر من قارة أو العالم بأسره .

وقد قسم العلماء طبقات الأرض لعدة طبقات أقربها لسطح الأرض طبقة التروبوسفير ( المتكور الدوار )التى ترتفع حوالي 8 كم في القطبين و 18 كم في خط الاستواء وهي أكثف الطبقات وتحتوي على 90% من كتلة غلاف الأرض الجوي. وهذه الطبقة هى التى تشهد تغيرات نتيجة المخلفات الصناعية والغلاف الجوى درع واقى للبشر من الأشعة الخطرة ويحافظ على اعتدال درجات الحرارة . طبقة التروبوسفير أو المتكور الدوار الطبقه الأولي من طبقات الجو, وأقربها إلى الأرض, ترتفع حوالي 8 كم في القطبين و 18 كم في خط الاستواء, وهي أكثف الطبقات وتحتوي على 90% من كتلة غلاف الأرض الجوي. 
العالم يعانى من فترة من ظاهرة الاحتباس الحراري وامتناع دول مثل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية من الاشتراك فى المعاهدة مع أنها والصين أكثر الدول المتسببة لهذه الظاهرة التى تؤدي لاحتباس الغازات والأشعة (تحت الحمراء) على سطح الكرة الأرضية وتمنعها من النفاذ للفضاء الخارجي مما يؤدي الى ارتفاع درجات الحرارة على سطح الكرة الأرضية وخطورة ذوبان الجليد فى القطب الشمالى والجنوبى وارتفاع المياه فى البحار وغرق مناطق شاسعة من الأرض ومنها الدلتا المصرية كاملة . .


وقد حدد الخبراء أسباب تلوث الهواء فى الأتي :
• ملوثات غازية 
• ملوثات جسيميه 
• ملوثات إشعاعية 
• ملوثات بيولوجية 
• ملوثات ثانوية 
اشكركم ودمتم بخير[ وإلى اللقاء فى الموضوع الرابع من التلوث عن مخلفات المستشفيات وإعادة تدويرها/b]*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *الموضوع الثالث : تلوث الهواء 
> في طفولتي اصطحبنا والدي رحمه الله لزيارة قلعة صلاح الدين . من فوق سور القلعة قال لنا والدي أنظروا للقاهرة وجمالها وأخذ يعدد لنا أسماء الأماكن التي كانت واضحة لنا جداً . أردت فى أول الثمانينات من القرن الماضي أن أعيد الرحلة ولكنى فى هذه المرة متقمصاً دور الأب ، وعندما وصلت بأولادي لسور القلعة سكت فلم أجد أمامي إلا سحابة من الغبار والسواد تغطى سماء القاهرة التي فشلت الدولة في علاجها والتى تغطى سماء القاهرة سماء القاهرة في شهر أكتوبر من كل عام وسنحتفل فى ذا العام بعيد ميلادها التاسع وكل عام وانتم بخير. طبعاً يظهر هذا جلياً أكثر لمن يصعدون لبرج القاهرة ليروا معالمها .
> 
> *




First Published 2008-08-16, Last Updated 2008-08-17 07:00:53


سماء القاهرة لا تكاد ترى بسبب الانبعاثات الغازية القاتلة

*التلوث يفتك بالمصريين* 
*حوالي 25 ألف مصري يموتون سنويا في القاهرة وحدها بسبب التلوث الذي وصل إلى مستويات قياسية تعجز معه الحكومة عن مواجهته.*

*ميدل ايست اونلاين*



القاهرة - قال نائب في البرلمان المصري إنّ ضحايا التلوث من المصريين، خصوصاً في العاصمة القاهرة، تزايد بصورة كبيرة حتى بلغ ما بين 10 إلى 25 ألف حالة وفاة سنوياً بالقاهرة، وأرجع ذلك إلى "فشل الحكومة في مواجهة مشكلة التلوث".
وقال النائب طارق قطب، عضو الكتلة البرلمانية لنواب جماعة الإخوان في البرلمان (86 نائباً)، إنّ التقرير الصادر عن البنك الدولي مؤخراً أفاد أنّ عدد من يلقون حتفهم في القاهرة بسبب تلوث الهواء والأمراض ذات الصلة يتراوح بين 10 آلاف، و25 ألف شخص سنويًّا ، "ما يثير القلق على مستقبل الوطن".
وأشار عضو الكتلة البرلمانية للإخوان المسلمين، إلى أنّ ما سماه "انشغال النظام (الحكومة) بإنشاء الكباري (الجسور) والأنفاق أدى إلى تفاقم ظاهرة التلوث في القاهرة".
واظهر التقرير المذكور أنّ القاهرة تعاني التوسع السريع والكثافة السكانية، وتحتل المركز الواحد والعشرين بين مدن العالم في الكثافة السكانية، وتحتل الترتيب الأول بين المدن العربية في هذا المجال. وجاء أيضاً أنّ "تلوث الهواء في القاهرة يبعث على القلق الشديد، حيث رُصدت مستويات خطيرة من الرصاص وثاني أكسيد الكربون، وثاني أكسيد الكبريت، وبلغت تركيزات الجسيمات الضارة في الهواء ثلاثة أضعاف المستويات العالمية نتيجة للانبعاثات من المركبات، حيث تسير في شوارع القاهرة مليون سيارة تقريبًا، 60 في المائة منها عمرها أكثر من عشر سنوات".
وأوضح التقرير أنّ الأمر ازداد سوءًا بفعل "عدم وجود عوامل مساعدة لتنقية هواء القاهرة بسبب الأمطار، وضيق شوارع القاهرة نظرًا لسوء تخطيطها".


وأكد التقرير أنّ القاهرة تعاني من ارتفاع مستوى التلوث في الأرض، لأنها تنتج 10 آلاف طن من القمامة يوميًا، ويجري جمع 6 آلاف طن منها عبر شركات النظافة، بينما تترك الأربعة آلاف طن الأخرى في الشوارع، بما يمثل خطرًا مباشرًا على الصحة.


ولفت التقرير الانتباه إلى ظاهرة وجود "السحابة السوداء" التي لا توجد في سماء القاهرة فحسب؛ بل تمتد إلى عدد من المحافظات المصرية الأخرى، ولكنها تتركز في القاهرة بما يؤدي إلى أمراض الجهاز التنفسي والتهيج في العين.(قدس برس)

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *
> قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994بإصدار قانون في شأن البيئة (*)باسم الشعب
> رئيس الجمهورية
> قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه ، و قد أصدرناه :
> 
> يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة ، و ينفذ كقانون من قوانينها،
> صدر برئاسة الجمهورية في 15 شعبان سنة 1414 ه (27 يناير سنة 1994 م ) 
> حسني مبارك
> *



حلوه بصحيح يبصم هذا القانون بخاتم الدولة



  

من عام 1994 والقانون موجود
ومازال التلوث موجود
ونحن الآن فى نهاية 2009
والسؤال المهم قاعدين ليه ماتقوموا تروحوا
صفر فى المونديال 
وصفر فى اليونيسكو
وصفر فى التعليم
وصفر فى تلوث الهواء
وصفر فى تلوث المياه
وصفر فى الصحه
وكل اللى أنتوا شاطرين
100% طوارئ
100% توريث
100% تهييص
فى مجلسى الشعب والشورى
وقوانين تتركن على الرف
وكمان مياه الفلاحين
حتركبولها عدادات!

----------


## القواس

> *الموضوع الثالث : تلوث الهواء 
> في طفولتي اصطحبنا والدي رحمه الله لزيارة قلعة صلاح الدين . من فوق سور القلعة قال لنا والدي أنظروا للقاهرة وجمالها وأخذ يعدد لنا أسماء الأماكن التي كانت واضحة لنا جداً . أردت فى أول الثمانينات من القرن الماضي أن أعيد الرحلة ولكنى فى هذه المرة متقمصاً دور الأب ، وعندما وصلت بأولادي لسور القلعة سكت فلم أجد أمامي إلا سحابة من الغبار والسواد تغطى سماء القاهرة التي فشلت الدولة في علاجها والتى تغطى سماء القاهرة سماء القاهرة في شهر أكتوبر من كل عام وسنحتفل فى ذا العام بعيد ميلادها التاسع وكل عام وانتم بخير. طبعاً يظهر هذا جلياً أكثر لمن يصعدون لبرج القاهرة ليروا معالمها .
> نعم أصبح لدينا الآن وزارة للبيئة وصدر قانون البيئة المصري رقم 4 لسنة 1994 ولائحته التنفيذية رقم 338 لسنة 1995ولكن مع ذلك ظلت السحابة السوداء تخرج لنا لسانها فى كل عام وتغطى سمائنا .
> قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994بإصدار قانون في شأن البيئة (*)باسم الشعب
> رئيس الجمهورية
> قرر مجلس الشعب القانون الآتي نصه ، و قد أصدرناه :
> (المادة الأولي )
> مع مراعاة القواعد و الأحكام الواردة في القوانين الخاصة ، يعمل بأحكام القانون المرافق في شأن البيئة0 وعلي المنشآت القائمة وقت صدور هذا القانون توفيق أوضاعها وفقا لأحكامه ،خلال ثلاث سنوات اعتبارا من تاريخ نشر لائحته التنفيذية 0 و بما لا يخل بتطبيق أحكام القانون رقم 48لسنة 1982 في شأن حماية نهر النيل و المجارى المائية من التلوث 0
> و يجوز لمجلس الوزراء بناء علي عرض الوزير المختص بشئون البيئة مد هذه المهلة لمدة لا تجاوز عامين علي الأكثر إذا دعت الضرورة ذلك و تبين لمجلس الوزراء جدية الإجراءات التي اتخذت في سبيل تنفيذ أحكام القانون المرافق 0
> ...


*يظهر أننا ذكرنا المشكله و نسينا الحلول*

----------


## القواس

*تلوث الهواء حلول

1- قش الأرز و حرقه
* الحل دعم الاستخدام في تغذيه المواشي بعد تحويله الى علف
* دعم تصنيعه في صورة ورق عن طريق ذيادة المصانع المنتجه
* استخدامه كسماد عضوي بشكل تجاري واسع
الأمثل 
الجيش و مزارعه ربما تكون أفضل حل لامكانيات المتاحه له

2- القمامه
* اعادة التدوير 
* بدون زعل الخنازير
* التصدير لضعف العقول المبدعه (الصين)

3- الأسمنت
عند تواجدي في مصنع رخام وجدت هناك شفاطات كبيره تسحب الغبار المتصاعد من الصاروخ و الرخام و تتصل بمواسير و تضرب في النهايه في حوض ماء يفرغ كل أسبوعيبن هذا أولا
أحد أقربائي كان يعمل في عمان و قال أنهم هناك يعاد استخدام مياه الصرف بعد المعالجه و يبقى جزء عالى في التلوث البكتيري لا يمكن كعالجته فيضيفون عليه مخلف من الأسمنت لقتل الميكروبات ثانيا
فيمكن جمع أولا و ثانيا و يبقى ضربنا عصفورين بحجر
و لي عوده*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *تلوث الهواء حلول
> 
> 1- قش الأرز و حرقه
> * الحل دعم الاستخدام في تغذيه المواشي بعد تحويله الى علف
> * دعم تصنيعه في صورة ورق عن طريق ذيادة المصانع المنتجه
> * استخدامه كسماد عضوي بشكل تجاري واسع
> الأمثل 
> الجيش و مزارعه ربما تكون أفضل حل لامكانيات المتاحه له
> 
> ...


*عزيزى الباشصيدلى القواس
للأسف حلولك ينقصها شئ مهم جدا ألا وهى العقوبات والجزاءات وأليك هذه الرشوة المقدمة من نظامنا الحاكم الذى لا مثيل له فى هذا الكون:


**مفاجأة: الحكومة تؤجل تنفيذ قرار إزالة «زراعات المجارى» إلى ما بعد انتخابات الرئاسة* 
*                                                                         كتب                                                                    *                                                        على زلط                                                                                                 ٢٧/ ٩/ ٢٠٠٩



تصوير- فؤاد الجرنوسى


زراعات «المجارى» مستمرة حتى 2011 



علمت «المصرى اليوم» أن الحكومة قررت تأجيل إزالة زراعات المجارى المخالفة إلى ما بعد الانتخابات الرئاسية فى ٢٠١١. قال مصدر أمنى مسؤول بمديرية أمن حلوان إن الدراسة الأمنية، التى تم إعدادها بمعرفة بعض القيادات الأمنية، أوصت بتأجيل الإزالة، على الرغم من تعهد الحكومة على لسان وزير الزراعة المهندس أمين أباظة بإزالة الزراعات المروية بالمجارى بصورة فورية.
وأضاف المصدر ـ الذى رفض الكشف عن اسمه ـ أن الدراسات الأمنية نصحت بالتأجيل، لتفادى الصدام مع المزارعين الذين يرتكبون مخالفات رى أراضيهم بمياه الصرف الصحى، وتأجيل تنفيذه إلى ما بعد انتخابات الرئاسة فى ٢٠١١، وكذلك تعديل مجموعة قوانين الرى التى ستعرض على مجلس الشعب فى الدورة البرلمانية المقبلة، بحيث تنص على تجريم زراعة الخضروات بمياه الصرف الصحى.
يأتى التأجيل مخالفاً لقرار وزير الزراعة بالإزالة الفورية لزراعات المجارى. ومن جانبه، قال اللواء أشرف الشرقاوى، رئيس الإدارة المركزية لشؤون مكتب محافظ حلوان، إن الدراسات الأمنية هى التى تعطل تنفيذ الإزالات لأراضى الصف المخالفة، التى زرع فيها بعض مواطنى حلوان خضروات ومحاصيل على مياه الصرف الصحى بالمخالفة للقرارات التى تقصر استخدامها على زراعة الأشجار الخشبية.
وأكد الشرقاوى عدم علمه بنية السلطات الأمنية تأجيل الإزالات، وأوضح أن محافظة حلوان سلمت مديرية الأمن قائمة بجميع المخالفات المطلوبة إزالتها، لكن القيادات الأمنية «ربما فضلت التريث، وليست لدينا معلومات» ـ على حد قوله.
وتابع الشرقاوى: «نحن جهة تنفيذية، لا يمكن أن نقوم بالإزالة دون وجود حماية أمنية، وموقفنا حتى الآن هو انتظار انتهاء الدراسات الأمنية وسنرى النتائج».

----------


## القواس

> [b][size=5]عزيزى الباشصيدلى القواس
> للأسف حلولك ينقصها شئ مهم جدا ألا وهى العقوبات والجزاءات وأليك هذه الرشوة المقدمة من نظامنا الحاكم الذى لا مثيل له فى هذا الكون:


*يا دكتور جمال عمر سياسة العصا ما جابت نتيجه مع المصريين
نجرب الجزره مره يمكن ربنا يسهلها و الحلول عاديه و ليست مبتكره و لكن دائما التطبيق يفسد الشيء لدينا
تحياتي*

----------


## د0 احمد فنديس

يا ما جاري ف مصرنا يا ما جاري

نشرب ماء بالسم الهاري

وناكل زرعة رويتها مجاري

--------------------
الأعزاء جميعا...لكم التحية
علي هذه المعلومات الوفية

واخوكم فنديس بيكتب حاليا في (نيلة) زبالستان في كل مكان

والقمامة من أبرز أسباب التلوث في بلدنا المحروسة (حاليا المقروصة)
وربنا يستر الأيام المقبلة
من تفشي الأوبئة 
نتيجة ما نعيش فيه من تلوث 
في كافة المجالات:
الماء والغذاء والهواء
وألف سلامة لك أيها البطل
وأكتوبر سعيد علي كل المصريين
وعليك يا أستاذ سيد إبراهيم
يا بطل العبور
ويارب في أكتوبر الجاي
تكون مصر نضفت بجد من زبالتها الحقيقية

أخوكم فنديس

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> *يا دكتور جمال عمر سياسة العصا ما جابت نتيجه مع المصريين
> نجرب الجزره مره يمكن ربنا يسهلها و الحلول عاديه و ليست مبتكره و لكن دائما التطبيق يفسد الشيء لدينا
> تحياتي*




*إييه حكاية الجزرة ديت
يعنى متنفعشى موزة
*
*ولا حتى خياره
بس المهم ميكونوش
من زراعات مياه الصرف الصحى غير المعالج




*
*ونحن بدورنا بنحيى ضيوف الموضوع اللى هلوا علينا
بعد العيد السعيد وبمناسبة
قرب إحتفالاتنا بإنتصارنا فى 
معركة عبور**أكتوبر** 73
*

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى



----------


## سيد جعيتم

> 


اشكرك يا دكتور جمال على هذا التوضيح الممتاز . دمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> first published 2008-08-16, last updated 2008-08-17 07:00:53
> 
> 
> سماء القاهرة لا تكاد ترى بسبب الانبعاثات الغازية القاتلة
> 
> *التلوث يفتك بالمصريين* 
> *حوالي 25 ألف مصري يموتون سنويا في القاهرة وحدها بسبب التلوث الذي وصل إلى مستويات قياسية تعجز معه الحكومة عن مواجهته.*
> 
> *ميدل ايست اونلاين*
> ...


كل ما ورد بمشاركتك يا دكتور جمال يجعلنى أسأل متى سيتم إنشاء عاصمة جديدة لمصر بدلاً من القاهرة؟
القاهرة بوضعها الحالى بؤرة تلوث تنتقل عدواها لباقى المحافظات .
من عدة سنوات زرت محافظة الوادى الجديد وسعدت بأستنشاق الهواء النقى الذى حرمنا منه فى القاهرة والمحافظات التبها نسبة عالية من المصانع والتى لا تلتزم بإشتراطات السلامة والصحة المهنية والأمن الصناعى .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 يا دكتور جمال ولا ئحته التنفيذية ينفذ فعلاً الأن والمطلوب على من يتابعون تنفيذه أن يراعوا عدم المجاملة فى تقاريرهم بعد التفتيش على المنشآت والمصانع . اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> *تلوث الهواء حلول
> 
> 1- قش الأرز و حرقه
> * الحل دعم الاستخدام في تغذيه المواشي بعد تحويله الى علف
> * دعم تصنيعه في صورة ورق عن طريق ذيادة المصانع المنتجه
> * استخدامه كسماد عضوي بشكل تجاري واسع
> الأمثل 
> الجيش و مزارعه ربما تكون أفضل حل لامكانيات المتاحه له
> 
> ...


الأستاذ الفاضل / الدكتور / القواس
اشكرك على الحلول العملية التى وردت بمشاركتك .
تدوير القمامة أعتقد أنه من الأفضل أن تخرج منه الخنازير بكل ما تجلبه من آفات . تدوير القمامة يبدء فى المقلب نفسه حيث يقوم جامعى القمامة بفصل الأنواع عن بعضها ولكن ما يتم بعد ذلك بعيد عن رقابة وعيون المسئولين عن السلامة والصحة المهنية هو الخطر بعينه حيث يعاد أستخدام معظم ما يتم تصنيفه مرة أخرى بعد بيعه لمصانع تحت السلم بدون أى رقابة أو إتباع لأبسط قواعد السلامة والصحى المهنية .

بالنسبة لورش الرخام فى مصر ( الورش الكبيرة ) ومعظمها فى منطقة شق الثعبان بالقاهرة يتم فعلاً سحب نواتج العمل من الغبار المتصاعد إلى حوض مدفون  للمياه تحت الأرض ولكن تقنية التنفيذ ليست على المستوى كما أن مياه الحوض لا يتم تغيرها إلا على فترات طويلة فيصيبها العطن وتتكاثر بها الجراثيم والطفيليات وتشكل خطورة على العاملين حيث أنهم يستخدمون نفس مياه الحوض فى عمليات تقطيع الرخام .
أما الأسمنت فهذه مشكلة كبيرة  . نشاهد فى أفلام زمان توصية الأطباء للمرضى بالذهاب لمنطقة حلوان بضواحى القاهرة  لإستنشاق الهواء النظيف ليساعدهم على الشفاء ثم جاء العباقرة فأنشأو مصنعين للأسمنت بحلوان علاوة على المصانع الموجودة بمنطقة طرة البلد وطرة الأسمنت ومداخن هذه المصانع تقذف بمخلفات الأسمنت مما يصيب الأهالى بالأمراض العديدة علاوة على أنهم لا يستطيعون تجفيف ملابسهم بعد غسيلها بنشرها كعادة المصريين فى النوافذ والبلكونات حيث تعود بعد نشرها بحال سيئة نتيجة لتلوثها بغبار الأسمنت . وقد جف حلق المختصيين فى التوصية بنقل المصانع أو تركيب فلاتر على المداخن ومتابعة صيانتها .
هناك تلوث يجب أن ننتبه اليه وهو التلوث بمادة الرصاص وهو من الخطورة على الصحة العامة بمكان .
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

> يا ما جاري ف مصرنا يا ما جاري
> 
> نشرب ماء بالسم الهاري
> 
> وناكل زرعة رويتها مجاري
> 
> --------------------
> الأعزاء جميعا...لكم التحية
> علي هذه المعلومات الوفية
> ...


استاذى الحبيب دكتور / احمد عبد العال 
مرحباً بك لتثرى موضوعنا الخاص بصحتنا التى اصبحت عليلة بفعل فاعل .
نحن فى انتظار زبالستان فى كل مكان بعد كتابتها وستكون حقيقة نعيشها فعلاً ولو أن كل ما تكتبها يكون متصل بحياتنا نحن المصريين الحقيقية
كل عام وأنت بخير بمناسبة شهر اكتوبر وأتمنى أن نترى عبور احمد أخر يعبر بنا إلى وطن كل ما فيه نظيف.
اشكرك ودمت بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

من جريدة الأهرام
 	44859	‏السنة 133-العدد	2009	اكتوبر	1	‏11 من شوال 1430 هـ	الخميس




 	غرامة تصل إلي‏100‏ ألف جنيه
لمرتكب جريمة حرق قش الأرز بالمحافظات
كتبت ـ إيناس حلبي‏:‏
حذر المهندس ماجد جورج وزير الدولة لشئون البيئة من الحرق المكشوف لقش الأرز أو القمامة في محافظات الدلتا والقاهرة الكبري‏,‏ وأن هناك غرامة تتراوح بين‏5‏ آلاف جنيه و‏100‏ ألف جنيه لمرتكب جريمة حرق قش الأرز أو المخلفات الزراعية‏.‏ وطالب جورج الشركات الأربع المسئولة عن جمع وكبس القش بسرعة جمع القش من الحقول حتي لا يلجأ المزارع لحرقه لتجهيز الأرض للمحصول التالي‏.‏ واستعرض الوزير ـ خلال الاجتماع الذي عقد أمس مع قيادات جهاز شئون البيئة ـ نسب جمع قش الأرز في المحافظات وخرائط القمر الصناعي التي تكشف مناطق الحرق المكشوف في منطقة الدلتا والتي أظهرت بعض الحرائق في الدقهلية‏,‏ والشرقية‏,‏ والقليوبية‏,‏ وكفرالشيخ‏.‏ وطالب الوزير بعدم التهاون مع أي مخالفة حرق مكشوف ورفع حالة الطواريء داخل مركز خدمة المواطنين لتلقي الشكاوي علي مدار‏24‏ ساعة يوميا من خلال الخط الساخن‏19808.‏

----------


## دكتور مهندس جمال الشربينى

> قانون رقم 4 لسنة 1994 يا دكتور جمال ولا ئحته التنفيذية ينفذ فعلاً الآن والمطلوب على من يتابعون تنفيذه أن يراعوا عدم المجاملة فى تقاريرهم بعد التفتيش على المنشآت والمصانع . اشكرك ودمت بخير




بس الآن
كنا فين إمبارح
كنا فين من 1994
كنا فين من 1981
وبلاش أفكرك إحنا فى أواخر 2009
أواخر إييييه 2009
وما زال القلب ينبض
توك توك توك توك
 





*
الطبخه شاطت يا ريس*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

جعل الله قلبك عامراً بالحياة وبالنبضات يا دكتور / جمال 
نعم لم يكن عندنا قانون فى السابق . وأصدرت الدولة قانون ونحن نحترم ذلك أما كنا فين فيجب أن يوجه هذا السؤال الهام لمن كانوا فى الحكم فى افترات التى أشرت اليها فى مشاركتك .
محافظة الجيزة تحول حديقة عامة إلى «مقلب قمامة عمومى»

  كتب   مروى ياسين    ٦/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 

تصوير ـ محمد معروف 
سيارات محافظة الجيزة احالت منطقة سكنية إلى اكبر مقلب للقمامة 
حولت هيئة النظافة بالجيزة حديقة عامة بالوراق أسفل الكوبرى الدائرى إلى مقلب قمامة عمومى، تتخلص فيه من مخلفات حى شمال الجيزة، الأمر الذى يهدد صحة ٦٠ ألف مواطن يسكنون فى قرية جزيرة محمد.

وشكا أهالى المنطقة لـ«المصرى اليوم» من الروائح الكريهة وهجوم الحشرات عليهم واندلاع الحرائق فى أكوام القمامة بين الحين والآخر، وإصابة العديد منهم بأمراض صدرية وجلدية، مشيرين إلى أن إلقاء الحيوانات النافقة بهذه المنطقة زاد من حدة المشكلة. 

تقع وحدة إسعاف الوراق على بعد أمتار قليلة من مقلب القمامة، وقال أحد العاملين بالوحدة - طلب عدم ذكر اسمه - إن عمليات التعقيم التى يقومون بها داخل سيارات الإسعاف أصبحت دون جدوى فى ظل الأدخنة الملوثة التى تتعرض لها باستمرار وتنبعث من مقلب القمامة.

وقال مصطفى عبدالمجيد أحمد، عضو بالمجلس المحلى: «إننا نقلنا المشكلة للمسؤولين وكان ردهم (أن الأرض تم تخصيصها بواسطة المحافظ ووزارة البيئة.. وتغيير التخصيص أمر يكاد يكون مستحيلاً)». وأشار فريد عبده، عضو المجلس المحلى، إلى أن الدولة تصب كامل اهتمامها على محاربة قش الأرز، فى حين أن حرق القمامة أسفل الكوبرى الدائرى يتم يومياً ويسبب تلوثاً بيئياً لا يحتمله أحد. وأضاف: «المسؤولون لا ينظرون أبداً إلى شكاوانا».

وأوضح أحد العاملين فى هيئة النظافة - طلب عدم ذكر اسمه - أن هذه المنطقة تعد «نقطة تجميع» للزبالة حتى يعاد نقلها إلى مقلب شبرامنت.


اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------


## سيد جعيتم

«شرقاوى» لوزير البيئة: «بنشرب مية مجارى».. و«جورج» يرد: «زيارتى لقش الأرز.. مش للمية»

  كتب   مصباح الحجر    ٦/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 
حاول عدد كبير من أهالى قرية «كفر أباظة» بالشرقية عرض مشكلة «مياه الشرب المختلطة بمياه الصرف الصحى» على ماجد جورج، وزير البيئة، أثناء زيارته، أمس الأول للقرية، لمتابعة الاستعدادات لعملية «كبس» قش الأرز بدلاً من حرقه، غير أن قوات الأمن منعتهم من ذلك. واستطاع أحمد شعبان يونس، أحد أهالى القرية، الوصول إلى الوزير حاملاً «جركن» به «مياه صفراء» 

وقال له: «يا سعادة الوزير بنشرب مية مجارى.. وأولادنا كلهم عندهم تيفود.. وعندى بنتين «عبير» ـ ١٠ سنوات ـ لا تستطيع المشى، وشيماء ـ ٧ سنوات ـ تعالج من الحمى منذ ١٥ يوماً.. وهذا حرام». 

وقبل أن يكمل «يونس» كلامه، تدخلت قوات الأمن وأخرجته من السرادق بالقوة، فظل يصرخ «حرام يا ناس»، فما كان من الوزير إلا أن رد عليه قائلاً: «حاضر يا حاج.. ولكن الزيارة دى لحرق قش الرز مش للمية». وأثناء مغادرة الوزير للقرية، تجمهر الأهالى أمام السرادق مطالبين بإيجاد حل لمشكلتهم.

وقال «يونس» لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «معظم أطفال القرية مصابون بالتيفود، وإحنا فقراء والمياه تقرف ولا نستطيع حتى استخدامها للوضوء للصلاة، لأن رائحتها تنقض الوضوء وييجى وزير البيئة يقول الزيارة لحرق القش».

وأوضح محمد فتوح، أحد الأهالى، أن شبكة الصرف الصحى متهالكة، وكانت منشأة بالجهود الذاتية، مشيراً إلى أن الأهالى تقدموا بالعديد من الشكاوى للمسؤولين دون جدوى حتى ظهرت حالتا إصابة بالحمى التيفودية. 

ومن جانبه، قرر المستشار يحيى عبدالمجيد، محافظ الشرقية، عقد جلسة طارئة مع رئيس مجلس إدارة هيئة المياه والصرف الصحى والعديد من القيادات التنفيذية بالمحافظة لبحث مشكلة أهالى القرية، والسعى لإيجاد حلول فورية لها.

كما أصدر قراراً بتشكيل لجنة برئاسة السكرتير العام ومسؤولى مياه الشرب لتفقد القرية وإعداد تقرير تفصيلى بحالة المياه وعدد المصابين وإحالة المتسببين فى المشكلة إلى التحقيقات العاجلة.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خبير البيئة العالمى د. مصطفى كمال طلبة: رى الزراعة بمياه المجارى «جريمة فى حق البلد»

  حوار   محمد طلعت الهوارى    ١٢/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 

تصوير - طارق وجيه 
طلبة يتحدث إلى «المصرى اليوم»  
٣٠ عاماً قضاها مهتماً بقضايا البيئة المختلفة، وفى مقدمتها التغيرات المناخية، ليصل إلى أرفع المناصب الدولية فى مجال البيئة، وهو منصب مدير برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة، إنه الدكتور مصطفى كمال طلبة، الخبير البيئى العالمى، رئيس المركز الدولى للبيئة والتنمية، الذى أكد فى حواره لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن رى المزروعات بمياه الصرف الصحى غير المعالج «جريمة فى حق الوطن».

وأضاف أننا لا نملك فى مصر نظاماً متكاملاً للتعامل مع المخلفات أياً كان نوعها، مشيراً إلى أن الحكومة تنشغل بقضايا يومية، مثل رغيف الخبز والمرور والانضباط فى الشارع المصرى، التى يمكن التغلب عليها، من وجهة نظره بقرار ينفذ فى أقل من ٢٤ ساعة.

وشدد على خطورة تأثير التغيرات المناخية على مصر فى المستقبل القريب، وضرورة تشكيل لجنة من العلماء المصريين لوضع خطط خمسية للتعامل معها حتى عام ٢٠٣٠، لأن التقديرات الحديثة تشير إلى إمكانية ارتفاع منسوب سطح البحر حتى مترين، الأمر الذى يهدد مستقبل مصر بشدة.. وإلى نص الحوار.

■ هل لدينا نظام متكامل للتعامل مع مياه الصرف الصحى فى مصر؟

- أشك فى هذا، لأن النظام المتكامل يعنى مراحل الجمع، ثم المعالجة، حتى التخلص من المخلفات أو الاستفادة منها، والجمع لدينا فى القرى، التى ليس بها صرف صحى، يعتمد على السيارات التى تجمع المخلفات من «الطرنشات» المحفورة فى الأرض، وارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية جعل قدرة «الطرنش» على استيعاب المخلفات محدودة للغاية، ويحتاج أهالى هذه القرى لسيارات «الكسح» مرة أو مرتين فى اليوم، وهو أمر غير ممكن، وبالتالى تطفح فى الشوارع، وفى قريتى «دمشير» بمحافظة المنيا، توجد هذه المشكلة، لدرجة أن أهلى يتصلون بى يومياً، ويطلبون منى التدخل لدى وزير الإسكان ليجد حلاً لمشكلتهم، 

وأنا أعلم أن الوزارة لديها برنامج زمنى للتغلب على هذه المشكلة، لأن الأموال الموجودة محدودة، بالإضافة إلى أن الموجود يصرف فى أوجه تتحكم فيها السياسة، وأرى أننا لا نعطى أولوية لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى والمستشفيات العامة والتعليم، وكل ما لدينا الآن ١٠٪ فقط من القرى المصرية بها صرف صحى، بما يعنى أن ٤ ملايين نسمة لديهم صرف صحى مقابل ٤٠ مليوناً يستخدمون الطرنشات، وتتسرب مياه الصرف الصحى إلى المياه الجوفية، وإلى الترع، التى يشرب منها الناس وماشيتهم.

■ وما أساس المشكلة من وجهة نظرك؟

- محطات الصرف الصحى لدينا أقل مما نحتاجه، لأن الزيادة السكانية لدينا مليون ونصف المليون كل عام، ولا يمكن إنشاء محطات صرف تواجه الزيادة كل سنة، وليس لدينا برنامج طويل المدى. وفى ماليزيا، عندما تولى مهاتير محمد منصبه، رئيساً للوزراء، منذ ما يقرب من ١٠ سنوات، وكانت ماليزيا متأخرة عن مصر، قال: سأضع شعاراً نلتزم به جميعاً، وهو «ماليزيا ٢٠٢٠»، وأنه يريد أن تصبح ماليزيا مثل الدول الأوروبية بحلول عام ٢٠٢٠ دولة منتجة واقتصادها عالٍ وثابت، واليوم فى عام ٢٠٠٩، أنا أستقل سيارة ماليزية الصنع، وليست لدينا سيارة واحدة تصنع بالكامل فى مصر، منذ إنتاج سيارة «رمسيس» فى عهد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، ونعتمد على التجميع. مهاتير محمد لم يقل مجرد شعار براق ورائع، وإنما وضع ٥ أو ٦ خطط خمسية، مدة الواحدة منها ٤ أو ٥ سنوات، ويتابع كل سنة ما الذى أخره وعطله، ويصحح المسار فى اتجاه الإنجاز، أما نحن فليس لدينا تخطيط طويل المدى، وغير موجود فى ذهننا على الإطلاق، وليست لدينا برامج وأهداف طويلة المدى لتحقيق الهدف العام الذى نسعى جميعاً لتحقيقه.

■ وما توصياتكم فى هذا الشأن؟

- دعونا ننس تماماً موضوع البحث العلمى الذى طالما نتشدق بأنه أساس التطور والتقدم فى العالم «ده ملوش وجود»، وللأسف «إحنا بنقول كلام ولا نطبق منه شىء، ولا ننفذ منه حاجة، ولا بنفكر حتى وإحنا بنقوله»، وليست لدينا قدرة النظر إلى إمكاناتنا فى السنوات العشر المقبلة، ولا نقدر حجم المشاكل لدينا، وأيها أكثر إلحاحاً وتأثيراً فى المجتمع، سواء فى صحته أو إنتاجيته، لأنه عندما تصيبه الأمراض من الصرف الصحى، أو مياه الشرب «اللى مش مظبوطة»، ستقل قدرته على الإنتاج، وبالتالى سيقل اقتصاد البلد كله، وسندخل فى دوامة «ملهاش أول ولا آخر».

ويجب أن نسأل أنفسنا: هل نبنى كلامنا على دراسات علمية، أم أننا مشغولون بالمشاكل اليومية، بالمرور ورغيف العيش وعدم الانضباط فى الشارع المصرى، وهى أمور يمكن التحكم فيها بقرار يُنفذ فى يوم، وعندما يتحرك رئيس الجمهورية من مصر الجديدة لزيارة جامعة القاهرة مثلاً، يمكنك رؤية الانسياب المرورى، ليس لأنهم أغلقوا الشوارع، وإنما بسبب الانضباط الشديد فى الشارع، ثم فى اليوم التالى وبعد انتهاء المؤتمر أو الزيارة «ترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة»، بمعنى أننا لدينا القدرة ولكن نستخدمها خطأ أو لا نستخدمها، والخلاصة أننى لا أظن أن لدينا «الفكر» بأن يكون لدينا نظام متكامل لحل مشكلة الصرف الصحى من الجمع إلى المعالجة.

■ ما رأيك فيما أثير مؤخراً عن رى المزروعات بمياه الصرف الصحى غير المعالج؟

- أمريكا تستخدم المياه المعالجة معالجة ثنائية فى رى بعض المزروعات، واليابان تستخدم المياه المعالجة معالجة ثلاثية فى الشرب، فالرى بمياه الصرف الصحى المعالجة مادام يستخدم للأشجار الكبيرة لا يحدث لها شىء، وعندما كنت شاباً صغيراً أتذكر أن كل اليوسفى والبرتقال كان يأتى لنا من مزرعة الجبل الأصفر التى تقع بجوار محطة الجبل الأصفر لتنقية مياه الصرف الصحى، وكانت تُعالج معالجة ثنائية مضبوطة، لأن سكان القاهرة وقتها أقل من مليون ونصف المليون، وليس ١٤ مليوناً كما هو الوضع الآن، واليوم لا توجد المعالجة الثنائية، وبعض المحطات تستخدم «البرك» لترسيب مياه الصرف الصحى، وتكون بذلك عالجتها معالجة أولية، و بعضها لا يستوعب نهائياً، وعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت قدرة المحطة على المعالجة ١٠٠ طن، فيدخلها ٣٠٠ طن، وحتى إذا كانت المعالجة جادة، وأنا أشك فى ذلك فالباقى يخرج كما هو، وكون البعض يزرع بمياه الصرف غير المعالجة فإن ذلك بمثابة جريمة فى حق البلد، ومن أخطر ما يمكن على صحة الإنسان المصرى، وإذا كان هناك عدم اهتمام بصحة الإنسان المصرى فإن الأمراض ستقلل من إنتاجية الفرد حتى تنهار العملية الإنتاجية بالكامل.

■ ما توصياتكم فى هذا الشأن؟

- للأسف الشديد لا أحد يشرح للناس هذا الكلام، المياه غير المعالجة يمكن استخدامها فى رى الغابات الشجرية، أشجار لا تثمر، يمكن بيع خشبها والاستفادة منها وتم تنفيذ هذا المشروع منذ أيام يوسف والى، عندما كان وزيراً للزراعة، ثم ممدوح رياض عندما أصبح وزيراً للبيئة، وكان أيضا مسؤولاً عن التشجير فى وزارة الزراعة، والآن يقوم ماجد جورج وزير البيئة بتشجير طريق حول القاهرة بحوالى مليون شجرة، هو أمر وارد ويجب وضعه بجوار المحطات القائمة، وغير القادرة على القيام بمعالجة ثنائية، أما المحطات التى تجرى معالجة ثنائية جادة يمكن استخدام المياه وقتها فى رى مزروعات البرتقال والفواكه مثلاً، ومن الممكن أن يحدث ذلك فى الأراضى الصحراوية، حيث لا خطورة من وصول الصرف الصحى إلى المياه الجوفية، وتكون بعيداً عن الكتل السكنية التى يستخدم سكانها المياه الجوفية فى الشرب والرى، لأنها ستكون مخلوطة بالصرف الصحى بما فيه من بكتيريا و«بلاوى»، تؤثر على صحة الإنسان.

ويجب أن يكون لدينا تخطيط واضح للمكان الذى يتناسب مع هذه المحطات، وأن تكون هناك متابعة وصيانة مستمرة، وهو للأسف أمر غير موجود، لأن المحطات نصفها يتوقف نتيجة عدم وجود صيانة لها رغم أنه يجب إعطاء الأولوية لقضية الصرف الصحى، لأنها «قضية إنتاج» واقتصاد قومى وليس مجرد حق للإنسان أن يعيش فى بيئة نظيفة.

■ هل ترى أن هناك قصوراً فى القوانين القائمة مثل قانون البيئة رقم ٤ لسنة ١٩٩٤؟

- لا يجب أن نحمل قانون البيئة مسؤولية كل ما يحدث، فلدينا مجموعة من القوانين تتعامل مع أمور مرتبطة بقضية البيئة مثل قانون ٤ لسنة ١٩٩٤ الذى تم تعديله هذا العام حيث رأى مجلس إدارة جهاز شؤون البيئة أن هناك حاجة لإضافة تعديلات وتغليظ عقوبات فى بعض الأمور.

كما أن البيئة أصبحت مهنة من لا مهنة له، وأصبح لدينا من يطلقون على أنفسهم خبراء بيئة وهم يعملون فى دكاكين تحت «بير السلم» والذين يدعون أنهم خبراء بيئة، ويعدون دراسات لتقييم الأثر البيئى بألف وألفين جنيه، فكان من ضمن التعديلات الجديدة أن مهنة البيئة لا تمارس إلا لمن لديه تصريح بأنه إخصائى بيئى أو مستشار، ويصدر بلجنة عليا من العلماء.

وكان اقتراحنا أن تكون اللجنة برئاسة أحد العلماء أعضاء اللجنة بالانتخاب فيما بينهم، وقالوا فى مجلس الشعب إن الحكومة تصدر مثل هذه القرارات فيجب أن تكون اللجنة برئاسة الوزير لتصبح معتمدة، وتم تعديل القانون منذ ٣ شهور، ولم يصدر إلى الآن قرار بتشكيل هذه اللجنة العليا.

■ كيف ترى وأنت من سكان الدقى ظاهرة انتشار القمامة فى كل مكان، ومنها شوارع هذا الحى الراقى؟

- هناك قانون للنظافة يحظر وضع أو حرق القمامة وسط الكتل السكنية، وأنا من سكان شارع مصدق فى الدقى، ولأول مرة فى عمرى منذ ٥٠ سنة أجد أكياس القمامة فى الجزيرة المقامة بمنتصف الشارع، كل ٥ أمتار أجد ١٠ أكياس «زبالة».

وطبعاً «النباشين» يفتحون الأكياس ليلاً، قبل مجىء سيارات القمامة، ويأخذون الورق والبلاستيك والأشياء التى يمكن تدويرها، وذلك لأننا بذكائنا منقطع النظير، قلنا نذبخ الخنازير لمواجهة أنفلونزا الخنازير، واليوم عدد المصابين بالمرض يقترب من الألف، بعد ذبح الخنازير، وكان «الزبال» يجمع كل شىء، و يحمله على ظهره إلى بيته، ويفرزها فى بيته فى «منشية ناصر» فى ظروف صحية سيئة للغاية، ثم يقدم المخلفات العضوية للخنازير تأكلها، وهى تقدر بنحو ٦٠٪ من القمامة، والمواد الأخرى يبيعها لورش إعادة التدوير.

■ لك رأى مخالف حول ظاهرة السحابة السوداء وعملية حرق قش الأرز؟

- المرور يمثل ٣٠٪ من أسباب السحابة السوداء، والتى مرة نقول «قش الأرز» ومرة نقول «الفواخير»، والكل يعلم تماماً من دراسة أجريناها فى أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا، وكنت رئيساً للمجلس الذى أعد الدراسة، وأرسلتها لكل الوزراء منذ ٤ سنوات، تؤكد أن حرق المخلفات الزراعية يسبب ٦٪ فقط من إجمالى الملوثات، والصناعة أكثر من ٣٠٪، على الرغم من أن قانون البيئة صدر منذ عام ١٩٩٥، ونصت لائحته التنفيذية الصادرة فى عام ٢٠٠٠ على أن توفق المصانع أوضاعها خلال ٥ سنوات من صدور اللائحة، ولم توفق حوالى ٤٠٪ من المصانع أوضاعها إلى الآن، ويخرج أحد رؤساء الوزارات السابقين ويقول لن يغلق مصنع بسبب البيئة «إيه الهجص ده؟».

كما أن حرق القمامة - سواء ذاتياً أو عمداً - يسبب ٣٠٪، والنقل والمرور مسؤولان عن ٣٠٪، فى الوقت الذى تسير فيه فى الشارع تجد صاروخ دخان أسود موجهاً إلى وجهك، صادراً من موتوسيكل أو سيارة، رغم قانون المرور الجديد، والذى ينص على إيقاف مثل هذه المركبات وسحب رخصتها لمدة تصل إلى ٦ أشهر، وتغريم صاحبها، وللأسف تمر هذه المركبات أمام سيارات المرور والشرطة ولا يوقفها أحد، فماذا تتوقع من قانون البيئة، وإذا كان المسؤولون عن تطبيق القانون لا يطبقونه لماذا يطبقه الرجل العادى؟

■ دول العالم تتعامل مع القمامة وتحقق أوجه استفادة منها.. أين نحن من ذلك؟

- أنا أقول دائماً إن القمامة «ثروة قومية مهدرة» فالمادة العضوية التى كانت تتغذى عليها الخنازير، يمكن أن تتغذى عليها الخراف والأبقار والبط والأوز، مثلما كان يفعل الفلاح سابقاً فى القرى المنتجة، كان لكل بيت ماشيته وطيوره، وتأكل أى شىء فى البيت، لا يوجد شىء اسمه «زبالة».

أما المواد القابلة للتدوير مثل الزجاج والبلاستيك فيتم غسلها فى «منشية ناصر» و«عزبة النخل» ويكسرونها و«يجرشوها»، ويبيعونها لمصانع البلاستيك فيصنعون منها «الشماعات وأكياس الزبالة»، وكل ما هو ليس له صلة بالأكل، ويكبسون الأوراق ويبيعونها لشركات الورق، والزجاج لإعادة تصنيعه فى مصانع الزجاج.

■ لك تجربة رائدة فى ذلك هل تذكر لنا تفاصيلها؟

- نعمل فى المركز الدولى للبيئة والتنمية على تطوير الماكينات المستخدمة فى ورش إعادة التدوير، فى منشية ناصر، فى وحدات تغسل المواد بالصودا، وتجففها وتكسرها مرة واحدة بعيداً عن أيدى المستخدم فى إطار مشروع بالتعاون مع وزارة التعاون الدولى و«تبادل الديون الإيطالية للتنمية».

ونقدم لأصحاب الورش ربع قيمة الماكينة «منحة» وهو يدفع ربع قيمتها «كاش»، والباقى على أقساط، وكل ماكينة معدلة تضيف ثلاث فرص عمل جديدة، وحسبنا تكلفة المشروع ووجدنا أن فرصة العمل تتكلف ١٠ آلاف جنيه، فى الوقت الذى تتكلف فيه فرصة العمل الواحدة فى أقل مصنع قرابة ٢٥٠ ألف جنيه، أو ٥٠٠ ألف إلى مليون جنيه فى المصانع الكبرى المحترمة، بمعنى أننى أوفر ١٠٠ فرصة عمل بتكلفة توفير فرصة عمل واحدة.

المشكلة الأساسية التى كانت تواجهنا فى هذا المشروع هى أن الشباب العاملين كانوا يشكون من تسميتهم «الزبالين»، ويقولون: نحن مقبلون على الزواج، ماذا نقول لأهل الفتيات الراغبين فى الزواج منهن؟ وقدمنا هذا المشروع عندما كان اللواء عبدالسلام المحجوب محافظاً للإسماعيلية، ولم ينفذ المشروع عندما أصبح محافظاً للإسكندرية بعد ذلك، وقال المسؤولون وقتها: «ما هو الاسم الذى ستطلقونه على الشباب العاملين فى المشروع؟»، وقلت لهم: سنسميهم «فنى نفايات صلبة»، ونمنحهم «بادج» وشهادة، لكن لا توجد أمور تتم على الأرض بتخطيط واضح.

■ هل هناك إشارات بأننا أصبحنا نعانى من قضية التغيرات المناخية فى الوقت الراهن؟

- نحن فى شهر أكتوبر ودرجة الحرارة فوق ٣٠ درجة مئوية «فى إيه بعد كده» إن ما حدث أن البحر الأبيض المتوسط زاد فى القرن الماضى ١٨ سنتيمتراً، واللجنة الحكومية لتغير المناخ قالت إن قضية التغيرات المناخية أصبحت لا تقبل المناقشة و«محدش يقولى العلماء بيبالغوا» كما أوضحت أن سطح البحر سيرتفع بين ٢٠ و٦٠ سنتيمتراً، ورئيس هذه اللجنة نشر بحثاً علمياً قال فيه «يجب أن نراجع أنفسنا ولا نتحدث عن ارتفاع بين ٢٠ و٦٠ سنتيمتراً وإنما متر ونصف المتر إلى مترين، وفى الوقت الذى نقول فيه إن ١٥٪ من أراضى الدلتا ستغرق حال ارتفاع سطح البحر ٦٠ سنتيمتراً، أصبح السؤال: أين سيذهب سكان هذه المناطق؟ وما هو مصير أخصب الأراضى الزراعية فى مصر؟ كما أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة سيؤثر على بيض الأسماك فى مواعيده، وسيهجر صيادو المنزلة والبرلس وأهالى هذه المناطق منازلهم، ولا نعرف أين سيذهبون ونحن نتحدث عن ٥٠ مليون نسمة سنزيدها بحلول عام ٢٠٣٠ يعنى «مصر تانية»، والوادى مكتظ بالفعل فى الوقت الراهن، هذا ليس «هزاراً» أو شعارات.

■ ما اقتراحاتك للتعامل مع قضية التغيرات المناخية؟

- سبق أن قلت للدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، إن إحدى المشكلات المهمة التى تواجهنا و«إحنا نايمين فيها» هى تغير المناخ، وكان يفترض تشكيل لجنة وزارية برئاسته ولم تشكل إلى الآن، كما أن الوزراء لا يعلمون شيئاً عن قضية تغير المناخ، وأكدت له أهمية تشكيل لجنة فنية تضم ٣٠ عالماً، من جميع التخصصات، ويجب أن يضع هؤلاء العلماء مشروع سياسة فى صفحة، تعرض على مجلس الوزراء، وتعود مرة أخرى لهم بالتعاون مع وزير التنمية الاقتصادية لتحويلها إلى ٥ أو ٦ خطط خمسية، من سنة ٢٠١١ حتى سنة ٢٠٣٠، ويستغرقون فى التخطيط عامى ٢٠٠٩ و٢٠١٠، 

ويبدأ التنفيذ فى ٢٠١١، مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أن التقديرات تتحدث عن زيادة درجة حرارة الأرض درجتين خلال ٣٠ سنة، فى الوقت الذى زادت فيه ٠.٦ درجة طوال القرن الماضى، ولنا أن نتصور حجم الخطر الذى سنواجهه، ولقد تحدثت عن ذلك فى عشرات المؤتمرات ومازال الكثير يدعوننى حتى الآن لإلقاء الكلمة الرئيسية فى المؤتمرات عن التغيرات المناخية، والحقيقة «أنا زهقت والكلام مش بيجيب نتيجة»، ولابد من حملة تضغط على الحكومة للبدء فى تنفيذ برنامج فعلى لمواجهة التغيرات المناخية.

■ ما تقديرك لإمكانيات نجاح مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة الـ١٥ للتغيرات المناخية الذى سيقام فى كوبنهاجن ديسمبر المقبل؟

- لست متفائلاً بنجاح المؤتمر فى التوصل إلى اتفاق، خاصة أن لى تجربة سابقة مع الدول الكبرى وبشكل خاص الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، عندما كنت مديراً لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة أثناء وضع الخطوط العريضة لبروتوكول مونتريال الخاص بالغازات المؤثرة على طبقة الأوزون، ففى الوقت الذى وافقت فيه أغلبية الوفود المشاركة، بعد مباحثات ثنائية، لم يوافق وفد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية واعترض على البيان الختامى، ولم يلتزم بأى شىء تجاهه.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
خبير البيئة العالمى د. مصطفى كمال طلبة: رى الزراعة بمياه المجارى «جريمة فى حق البلد»

  حوار   محمد طلعت الهوارى    ١٢/ ١٠/ ٢٠٠٩ 

تصوير - طارق وجيه 
طلبة يتحدث إلى «المصرى اليوم»  
٣٠ عاماً قضاها مهتماً بقضايا البيئة المختلفة، وفى مقدمتها التغيرات المناخية، ليصل إلى أرفع المناصب الدولية فى مجال البيئة، وهو منصب مدير برنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة، إنه الدكتور مصطفى كمال طلبة، الخبير البيئى العالمى، رئيس المركز الدولى للبيئة والتنمية، الذى أكد فى حواره لـ«المصرى اليوم» أن رى المزروعات بمياه الصرف الصحى غير المعالج «جريمة فى حق الوطن».

وأضاف أننا لا نملك فى مصر نظاماً متكاملاً للتعامل مع المخلفات أياً كان نوعها، مشيراً إلى أن الحكومة تنشغل بقضايا يومية، مثل رغيف الخبز والمرور والانضباط فى الشارع المصرى، التى يمكن التغلب عليها، من وجهة نظره بقرار ينفذ فى أقل من ٢٤ ساعة.

وشدد على خطورة تأثير التغيرات المناخية على مصر فى المستقبل القريب، وضرورة تشكيل لجنة من العلماء المصريين لوضع خطط خمسية للتعامل معها حتى عام ٢٠٣٠، لأن التقديرات الحديثة تشير إلى إمكانية ارتفاع منسوب سطح البحر حتى مترين، الأمر الذى يهدد مستقبل مصر بشدة.. وإلى نص الحوار.

■ هل لدينا نظام متكامل للتعامل مع مياه الصرف الصحى فى مصر؟

- أشك فى هذا، لأن النظام المتكامل يعنى مراحل الجمع، ثم المعالجة، حتى التخلص من المخلفات أو الاستفادة منها، والجمع لدينا فى القرى، التى ليس بها صرف صحى، يعتمد على السيارات التى تجمع المخلفات من «الطرنشات» المحفورة فى الأرض، وارتفاع منسوب المياه الجوفية جعل قدرة «الطرنش» على استيعاب المخلفات محدودة للغاية، ويحتاج أهالى هذه القرى لسيارات «الكسح» مرة أو مرتين فى اليوم، وهو أمر غير ممكن، وبالتالى تطفح فى الشوارع، وفى قريتى «دمشير» بمحافظة المنيا، توجد هذه المشكلة، لدرجة أن أهلى يتصلون بى يومياً، ويطلبون منى التدخل لدى وزير الإسكان ليجد حلاً لمشكلتهم، 

وأنا أعلم أن الوزارة لديها برنامج زمنى للتغلب على هذه المشكلة، لأن الأموال الموجودة محدودة، بالإضافة إلى أن الموجود يصرف فى أوجه تتحكم فيها السياسة، وأرى أننا لا نعطى أولوية لمياه الشرب والصرف الصحى والمستشفيات العامة والتعليم، وكل ما لدينا الآن ١٠٪ فقط من القرى المصرية بها صرف صحى، بما يعنى أن ٤ ملايين نسمة لديهم صرف صحى مقابل ٤٠ مليوناً يستخدمون الطرنشات، وتتسرب مياه الصرف الصحى إلى المياه الجوفية، وإلى الترع، التى يشرب منها الناس وماشيتهم.

■ وما أساس المشكلة من وجهة نظرك؟

- محطات الصرف الصحى لدينا أقل مما نحتاجه، لأن الزيادة السكانية لدينا مليون ونصف المليون كل عام، ولا يمكن إنشاء محطات صرف تواجه الزيادة كل سنة، وليس لدينا برنامج طويل المدى. وفى ماليزيا، عندما تولى مهاتير محمد منصبه، رئيساً للوزراء، منذ ما يقرب من ١٠ سنوات، وكانت ماليزيا متأخرة عن مصر، قال: سأضع شعاراً نلتزم به جميعاً، وهو «ماليزيا ٢٠٢٠»، وأنه يريد أن تصبح ماليزيا مثل الدول الأوروبية بحلول عام ٢٠٢٠ دولة منتجة واقتصادها عالٍ وثابت، واليوم فى عام ٢٠٠٩، أنا أستقل سيارة ماليزية الصنع، وليست لدينا سيارة واحدة تصنع بالكامل فى مصر، منذ إنتاج سيارة «رمسيس» فى عهد الرئيس الراحل جمال عبدالناصر، ونعتمد على التجميع. مهاتير محمد لم يقل مجرد شعار براق ورائع، وإنما وضع ٥ أو ٦ خطط خمسية، مدة الواحدة منها ٤ أو ٥ سنوات، ويتابع كل سنة ما الذى أخره وعطله، ويصحح المسار فى اتجاه الإنجاز، أما نحن فليس لدينا تخطيط طويل المدى، وغير موجود فى ذهننا على الإطلاق، وليست لدينا برامج وأهداف طويلة المدى لتحقيق الهدف العام الذى نسعى جميعاً لتحقيقه.

■ وما توصياتكم فى هذا الشأن؟

- دعونا ننس تماماً موضوع البحث العلمى الذى طالما نتشدق بأنه أساس التطور والتقدم فى العالم «ده ملوش وجود»، وللأسف «إحنا بنقول كلام ولا نطبق منه شىء، ولا ننفذ منه حاجة، ولا بنفكر حتى وإحنا بنقوله»، وليست لدينا قدرة النظر إلى إمكاناتنا فى السنوات العشر المقبلة، ولا نقدر حجم المشاكل لدينا، وأيها أكثر إلحاحاً وتأثيراً فى المجتمع، سواء فى صحته أو إنتاجيته، لأنه عندما تصيبه الأمراض من الصرف الصحى، أو مياه الشرب «اللى مش مظبوطة»، ستقل قدرته على الإنتاج، وبالتالى سيقل اقتصاد البلد كله، وسندخل فى دوامة «ملهاش أول ولا آخر».

ويجب أن نسأل أنفسنا: هل نبنى كلامنا على دراسات علمية، أم أننا مشغولون بالمشاكل اليومية، بالمرور ورغيف العيش وعدم الانضباط فى الشارع المصرى، وهى أمور يمكن التحكم فيها بقرار يُنفذ فى يوم، وعندما يتحرك رئيس الجمهورية من مصر الجديدة لزيارة جامعة القاهرة مثلاً، يمكنك رؤية الانسياب المرورى، ليس لأنهم أغلقوا الشوارع، وإنما بسبب الانضباط الشديد فى الشارع، ثم فى اليوم التالى وبعد انتهاء المؤتمر أو الزيارة «ترجع ريما لعادتها القديمة»، بمعنى أننا لدينا القدرة ولكن نستخدمها خطأ أو لا نستخدمها، والخلاصة أننى لا أظن أن لدينا «الفكر» بأن يكون لدينا نظام متكامل لحل مشكلة الصرف الصحى من الجمع إلى المعالجة.

■ ما رأيك فيما أثير مؤخراً عن رى المزروعات بمياه الصرف الصحى غير المعالج؟

- أمريكا تستخدم المياه المعالجة معالجة ثنائية فى رى بعض المزروعات، واليابان تستخدم المياه المعالجة معالجة ثلاثية فى الشرب، فالرى بمياه الصرف الصحى المعالجة مادام يستخدم للأشجار الكبيرة لا يحدث لها شىء، وعندما كنت شاباً صغيراً أتذكر أن كل اليوسفى والبرتقال كان يأتى لنا من مزرعة الجبل الأصفر التى تقع بجوار محطة الجبل الأصفر لتنقية مياه الصرف الصحى، وكانت تُعالج معالجة ثنائية مضبوطة، لأن سكان القاهرة وقتها أقل من مليون ونصف المليون، وليس ١٤ مليوناً كما هو الوضع الآن، واليوم لا توجد المعالجة الثنائية، وبعض المحطات تستخدم «البرك» لترسيب مياه الصرف الصحى، وتكون بذلك عالجتها معالجة أولية، و بعضها لا يستوعب نهائياً، وعلى سبيل المثال إذا كانت قدرة المحطة على المعالجة ١٠٠ طن، فيدخلها ٣٠٠ طن، وحتى إذا كانت المعالجة جادة، وأنا أشك فى ذلك فالباقى يخرج كما هو، وكون البعض يزرع بمياه الصرف غير المعالجة فإن ذلك بمثابة جريمة فى حق البلد، ومن أخطر ما يمكن على صحة الإنسان المصرى، وإذا كان هناك عدم اهتمام بصحة الإنسان المصرى فإن الأمراض ستقلل من إنتاجية الفرد حتى تنهار العملية الإنتاجية بالكامل.

■ ما توصياتكم فى هذا الشأن؟

- للأسف الشديد لا أحد يشرح للناس هذا الكلام، المياه غير المعالجة يمكن استخدامها فى رى الغابات الشجرية، أشجار لا تثمر، يمكن بيع خشبها والاستفادة منها وتم تنفيذ هذا المشروع منذ أيام يوسف والى، عندما كان وزيراً للزراعة، ثم ممدوح رياض عندما أصبح وزيراً للبيئة، وكان أيضا مسؤولاً عن التشجير فى وزارة الزراعة، والآن يقوم ماجد جورج وزير البيئة بتشجير طريق حول القاهرة بحوالى مليون شجرة، هو أمر وارد ويجب وضعه بجوار المحطات القائمة، وغير القادرة على القيام بمعالجة ثنائية، أما المحطات التى تجرى معالجة ثنائية جادة يمكن استخدام المياه وقتها فى رى مزروعات البرتقال والفواكه مثلاً، ومن الممكن أن يحدث ذلك فى الأراضى الصحراوية، حيث لا خطورة من وصول الصرف الصحى إلى المياه الجوفية، وتكون بعيداً عن الكتل السكنية التى يستخدم سكانها المياه الجوفية فى الشرب والرى، لأنها ستكون مخلوطة بالصرف الصحى بما فيه من بكتيريا و«بلاوى»، تؤثر على صحة الإنسان.

ويجب أن يكون لدينا تخطيط واضح للمكان الذى يتناسب مع هذه المحطات، وأن تكون هناك متابعة وصيانة مستمرة، وهو للأسف أمر غير موجود، لأن المحطات نصفها يتوقف نتيجة عدم وجود صيانة لها رغم أنه يجب إعطاء الأولوية لقضية الصرف الصحى، لأنها «قضية إنتاج» واقتصاد قومى وليس مجرد حق للإنسان أن يعيش فى بيئة نظيفة.

■ هل ترى أن هناك قصوراً فى القوانين القائمة مثل قانون البيئة رقم ٤ لسنة ١٩٩٤؟

- لا يجب أن نحمل قانون البيئة مسؤولية كل ما يحدث، فلدينا مجموعة من القوانين تتعامل مع أمور مرتبطة بقضية البيئة مثل قانون ٤ لسنة ١٩٩٤ الذى تم تعديله هذا العام حيث رأى مجلس إدارة جهاز شؤون البيئة أن هناك حاجة لإضافة تعديلات وتغليظ عقوبات فى بعض الأمور.

كما أن البيئة أصبحت مهنة من لا مهنة له، وأصبح لدينا من يطلقون على أنفسهم خبراء بيئة وهم يعملون فى دكاكين تحت «بير السلم» والذين يدعون أنهم خبراء بيئة، ويعدون دراسات لتقييم الأثر البيئى بألف وألفين جنيه، فكان من ضمن التعديلات الجديدة أن مهنة البيئة لا تمارس إلا لمن لديه تصريح بأنه إخصائى بيئى أو مستشار، ويصدر بلجنة عليا من العلماء.

وكان اقتراحنا أن تكون اللجنة برئاسة أحد العلماء أعضاء اللجنة بالانتخاب فيما بينهم، وقالوا فى مجلس الشعب إن الحكومة تصدر مثل هذه القرارات فيجب أن تكون اللجنة برئاسة الوزير لتصبح معتمدة، وتم تعديل القانون منذ ٣ شهور، ولم يصدر إلى الآن قرار بتشكيل هذه اللجنة العليا.

■ كيف ترى وأنت من سكان الدقى ظاهرة انتشار القمامة فى كل مكان، ومنها شوارع هذا الحى الراقى؟

- هناك قانون للنظافة يحظر وضع أو حرق القمامة وسط الكتل السكنية، وأنا من سكان شارع مصدق فى الدقى، ولأول مرة فى عمرى منذ ٥٠ سنة أجد أكياس القمامة فى الجزيرة المقامة بمنتصف الشارع، كل ٥ أمتار أجد ١٠ أكياس «زبالة».

وطبعاً «النباشين» يفتحون الأكياس ليلاً، قبل مجىء سيارات القمامة، ويأخذون الورق والبلاستيك والأشياء التى يمكن تدويرها، وذلك لأننا بذكائنا منقطع النظير، قلنا نذبخ الخنازير لمواجهة أنفلونزا الخنازير، واليوم عدد المصابين بالمرض يقترب من الألف، بعد ذبح الخنازير، وكان «الزبال» يجمع كل شىء، و يحمله على ظهره إلى بيته، ويفرزها فى بيته فى «منشية ناصر» فى ظروف صحية سيئة للغاية، ثم يقدم المخلفات العضوية للخنازير تأكلها، وهى تقدر بنحو ٦٠٪ من القمامة، والمواد الأخرى يبيعها لورش إعادة التدوير.

■ لك رأى مخالف حول ظاهرة السحابة السوداء وعملية حرق قش الأرز؟

- المرور يمثل ٣٠٪ من أسباب السحابة السوداء، والتى مرة نقول «قش الأرز» ومرة نقول «الفواخير»، والكل يعلم تماماً من دراسة أجريناها فى أكاديمية البحث العلمى والتكنولوجيا، وكنت رئيساً للمجلس الذى أعد الدراسة، وأرسلتها لكل الوزراء منذ ٤ سنوات، تؤكد أن حرق المخلفات الزراعية يسبب ٦٪ فقط من إجمالى الملوثات، والصناعة أكثر من ٣٠٪، على الرغم من أن قانون البيئة صدر منذ عام ١٩٩٥، ونصت لائحته التنفيذية الصادرة فى عام ٢٠٠٠ على أن توفق المصانع أوضاعها خلال ٥ سنوات من صدور اللائحة، ولم توفق حوالى ٤٠٪ من المصانع أوضاعها إلى الآن، ويخرج أحد رؤساء الوزارات السابقين ويقول لن يغلق مصنع بسبب البيئة «إيه الهجص ده؟».

كما أن حرق القمامة - سواء ذاتياً أو عمداً - يسبب ٣٠٪، والنقل والمرور مسؤولان عن ٣٠٪، فى الوقت الذى تسير فيه فى الشارع تجد صاروخ دخان أسود موجهاً إلى وجهك، صادراً من موتوسيكل أو سيارة، رغم قانون المرور الجديد، والذى ينص على إيقاف مثل هذه المركبات وسحب رخصتها لمدة تصل إلى ٦ أشهر، وتغريم صاحبها، وللأسف تمر هذه المركبات أمام سيارات المرور والشرطة ولا يوقفها أحد، فماذا تتوقع من قانون البيئة، وإذا كان المسؤولون عن تطبيق القانون لا يطبقونه لماذا يطبقه الرجل العادى؟

■ دول العالم تتعامل مع القمامة وتحقق أوجه استفادة منها.. أين نحن من ذلك؟

- أنا أقول دائماً إن القمامة «ثروة قومية مهدرة» فالمادة العضوية التى كانت تتغذى عليها الخنازير، يمكن أن تتغذى عليها الخراف والأبقار والبط والأوز، مثلما كان يفعل الفلاح سابقاً فى القرى المنتجة، كان لكل بيت ماشيته وطيوره، وتأكل أى شىء فى البيت، لا يوجد شىء اسمه «زبالة».

أما المواد القابلة للتدوير مثل الزجاج والبلاستيك فيتم غسلها فى «منشية ناصر» و«عزبة النخل» ويكسرونها و«يجرشوها»، ويبيعونها لمصانع البلاستيك فيصنعون منها «الشماعات وأكياس الزبالة»، وكل ما هو ليس له صلة بالأكل، ويكبسون الأوراق ويبيعونها لشركات الورق، والزجاج لإعادة تصنيعه فى مصانع الزجاج.

■ لك تجربة رائدة فى ذلك هل تذكر لنا تفاصيلها؟

- نعمل فى المركز الدولى للبيئة والتنمية على تطوير الماكينات المستخدمة فى ورش إعادة التدوير، فى منشية ناصر، فى وحدات تغسل المواد بالصودا، وتجففها وتكسرها مرة واحدة بعيداً عن أيدى المستخدم فى إطار مشروع بالتعاون مع وزارة التعاون الدولى و«تبادل الديون الإيطالية للتنمية».

ونقدم لأصحاب الورش ربع قيمة الماكينة «منحة» وهو يدفع ربع قيمتها «كاش»، والباقى على أقساط، وكل ماكينة معدلة تضيف ثلاث فرص عمل جديدة، وحسبنا تكلفة المشروع ووجدنا أن فرصة العمل تتكلف ١٠ آلاف جنيه، فى الوقت الذى تتكلف فيه فرصة العمل الواحدة فى أقل مصنع قرابة ٢٥٠ ألف جنيه، أو ٥٠٠ ألف إلى مليون جنيه فى المصانع الكبرى المحترمة، بمعنى أننى أوفر ١٠٠ فرصة عمل بتكلفة توفير فرصة عمل واحدة.

المشكلة الأساسية التى كانت تواجهنا فى هذا المشروع هى أن الشباب العاملين كانوا يشكون من تسميتهم «الزبالين»، ويقولون: نحن مقبلون على الزواج، ماذا نقول لأهل الفتيات الراغبين فى الزواج منهن؟ وقدمنا هذا المشروع عندما كان اللواء عبدالسلام المحجوب محافظاً للإسماعيلية، ولم ينفذ المشروع عندما أصبح محافظاً للإسكندرية بعد ذلك، وقال المسؤولون وقتها: «ما هو الاسم الذى ستطلقونه على الشباب العاملين فى المشروع؟»، وقلت لهم: سنسميهم «فنى نفايات صلبة»، ونمنحهم «بادج» وشهادة، لكن لا توجد أمور تتم على الأرض بتخطيط واضح.

■ هل هناك إشارات بأننا أصبحنا نعانى من قضية التغيرات المناخية فى الوقت الراهن؟

- نحن فى شهر أكتوبر ودرجة الحرارة فوق ٣٠ درجة مئوية «فى إيه بعد كده» إن ما حدث أن البحر الأبيض المتوسط زاد فى القرن الماضى ١٨ سنتيمتراً، واللجنة الحكومية لتغير المناخ قالت إن قضية التغيرات المناخية أصبحت لا تقبل المناقشة و«محدش يقولى العلماء بيبالغوا» كما أوضحت أن سطح البحر سيرتفع بين ٢٠ و٦٠ سنتيمتراً، ورئيس هذه اللجنة نشر بحثاً علمياً قال فيه «يجب أن نراجع أنفسنا ولا نتحدث عن ارتفاع بين ٢٠ و٦٠ سنتيمتراً وإنما متر ونصف المتر إلى مترين، وفى الوقت الذى نقول فيه إن ١٥٪ من أراضى الدلتا ستغرق حال ارتفاع سطح البحر ٦٠ سنتيمتراً، أصبح السؤال: أين سيذهب سكان هذه المناطق؟ وما هو مصير أخصب الأراضى الزراعية فى مصر؟ كما أن ارتفاع درجة الحرارة سيؤثر على بيض الأسماك فى مواعيده، وسيهجر صيادو المنزلة والبرلس وأهالى هذه المناطق منازلهم، ولا نعرف أين سيذهبون ونحن نتحدث عن ٥٠ مليون نسمة سنزيدها بحلول عام ٢٠٣٠ يعنى «مصر تانية»، والوادى مكتظ بالفعل فى الوقت الراهن، هذا ليس «هزاراً» أو شعارات.

■ ما اقتراحاتك للتعامل مع قضية التغيرات المناخية؟

- سبق أن قلت للدكتور أحمد نظيف، رئيس الوزراء، إن إحدى المشكلات المهمة التى تواجهنا و«إحنا نايمين فيها» هى تغير المناخ، وكان يفترض تشكيل لجنة وزارية برئاسته ولم تشكل إلى الآن، كما أن الوزراء لا يعلمون شيئاً عن قضية تغير المناخ، وأكدت له أهمية تشكيل لجنة فنية تضم ٣٠ عالماً، من جميع التخصصات، ويجب أن يضع هؤلاء العلماء مشروع سياسة فى صفحة، تعرض على مجلس الوزراء، وتعود مرة أخرى لهم بالتعاون مع وزير التنمية الاقتصادية لتحويلها إلى ٥ أو ٦ خطط خمسية، من سنة ٢٠١١ حتى سنة ٢٠٣٠، ويستغرقون فى التخطيط عامى ٢٠٠٩ و٢٠١٠، 

ويبدأ التنفيذ فى ٢٠١١، مع الأخذ فى الاعتبار أن التقديرات تتحدث عن زيادة درجة حرارة الأرض درجتين خلال ٣٠ سنة، فى الوقت الذى زادت فيه ٠.٦ درجة طوال القرن الماضى، ولنا أن نتصور حجم الخطر الذى سنواجهه، ولقد تحدثت عن ذلك فى عشرات المؤتمرات ومازال الكثير يدعوننى حتى الآن لإلقاء الكلمة الرئيسية فى المؤتمرات عن التغيرات المناخية، والحقيقة «أنا زهقت والكلام مش بيجيب نتيجة»، ولابد من حملة تضغط على الحكومة للبدء فى تنفيذ برنامج فعلى لمواجهة التغيرات المناخية.

■ ما تقديرك لإمكانيات نجاح مؤتمر الأمم المتحدة الـ١٥ للتغيرات المناخية الذى سيقام فى كوبنهاجن ديسمبر المقبل؟

- لست متفائلاً بنجاح المؤتمر فى التوصل إلى اتفاق، خاصة أن لى تجربة سابقة مع الدول الكبرى وبشكل خاص الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، عندما كنت مديراً لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة للبيئة أثناء وضع الخطوط العريضة لبروتوكول مونتريال الخاص بالغازات المؤثرة على طبقة الأوزون، ففى الوقت الذى وافقت فيه أغلبية الوفود المشاركة، بعد مباحثات ثنائية، لم يوافق وفد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية واعترض على البيان الختامى، ولم يلتزم بأى شىء تجاهه.

----------


## سيد جعيتم

اخر اخبار التلوث وصحتنا
غيبوبة سكر أدت إلى الوفاة».. بهذا التشخيص الطبى فسر الدكتور محمد فتحى عثمان، رئيس هيئة تنمية الثروة السمكية، سبب نفوق أطنان الأسماك فى مصرف المحيط بالمريوطية، مؤكداً أن نتائج التحاليل أثبتت عدم وجود تلوث فى الأسماك النافقة، وذلك من خلال العينات التى تم الحصول عليها من مختلف المناطق على امتداد الترعة.

وقال عثمان ـ لـ«المصرى اليوم»: «تلاحظ أن مياه ترعة المريوطية شبه راكدة وهو ما أدى إلى حدوث حالة اختناق للأسماك، نتيجة عمليات التطهير للمجرى من ناحية، ووصول كميات من المولاس المخمر الناتج عن مصنع السكر من ناحية أخرى، فى الوقت الذى تعانى فيه الأسماك من عدم القدرة على استهلاك السكر، 

حيث إن قدرتها على استهلاك الأنسولين ضعيفة، وهو ما تسبب فى ارتفاع السكر فى دم الأسماك وتعرضها لغيبوبة سكر مما أدى إلى اختناقها ونفوقها». ولفت إلى أن تناول الأسماك النافقة «لا يهدد الصحة العامة للمستهلكين»، خاصة أنه لا توجد أى آثار لتعرضها للسموم أو التلوث، ولا توجد عليها أى أعراض مرضية.

وأكدت مصادر رفيعة المستوى بوزارتى الزراعة والرى أن مصنع سكر الحوامدية هو المسؤول عن جميع أشكال التلوث فى المجارى المائية القريبة بسبب عدم قيامه بالمعالجة الكاملة للمخلفات الناتجة عن الإنتاج. 

اشكركم ودمتم بخير

----------

